#ubuntu-uy 2011-11-07
<PabloRubianes> buenas... volvi
<EduardoR> hola
<PabloRubianes> hola
<EduardoR> estuve haciendo algo de administracion en el sitio
<EduardoR> con el tema spam
<PabloRubianes> que bueno
<EduardoR> saque una tonelada de posts
<PabloRubianes> yo tengo que terminar lo que tengo que hacer
<EduardoR> y desactivé a los usuarios truchos
<PabloRubianes> pero no tuve tiempo porque tuve algo que interfirio
<PabloRubianes> espero terminar pronto
<EduardoR> estoy viendo de poner reCAPTCHA
<EduardoR> el captcha actual no sirve
<EduardoR> ya lei que se pueden automatizar con OCRs
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ +1
<magu42> sino quedó claro
<EduardoR> por eso a pesar que puse captcha en los posts, igual metieron un montón de post
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ +1
<magu42> el sitio está en orden otra vez
<EduardoR> por supuesto que supervisado por magu42 :)
<magu42> :
<PabloRubianes> si 
 * magu42 ve todo , onda big brother , y rompe  como el mejor!!
<EduardoR> saque el logo de libreoffice que no andaba
<PabloRubianes> y hay que arreglar el menu del sitio principal asi el link del blog se va para la barra naranja asi queda mas visibl
<PabloRubianes> e
<PabloRubianes> hay que dejar mas limpio el drupal
<EduardoR> hay unos errores que tengo que investigar, parece que eran imagenes viejas
<PabloRubianes> y sacar el planet
<PabloRubianes> tambien
<PabloRubianes> me parece que si arreglamos el drupal pueden quedar los 2
<PabloRubianes> asi todo el mundo queda contento
<PabloRubianes> no?
<EduardoR> si
<EduardoR> hay que ponerle el modulo de recaptcha
<EduardoR> http://drupal.org/project/recaptcha
<EduardoR> no se donde
<PabloRubianes> tendrias que hablar con pablo
<PabloRubianes> el debe saber
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ yá que le agarraste la onda a como borrar spamer indeseables , voy a revisar todos los post hasta el 2005 si es necesario y te envio los niks , si no te molesta
<magu42> si PabloRubianes está de acuerdo
<PabloRubianes> magu42, a mi me parece bien, pero...
<PabloRubianes> pablo hablo de actualizar el drupal
<PabloRubianes> no se si vale la pena porque no se si todo los post se salvan
<EduardoR> hay secciones enteras que dan verguenza
<magu42> uhhh que mal , o sea pueden quedar todos los spam y volar los post buenos ?
<magu42> como se discrimina eso
<EduardoR> ayer veía alguien que continuó un post del 2009
<PabloRubianes> si para mi mas alla de todo lo mejor seria empezar de cero
<PabloRubianes> para sacar todo lo que no sirve mas
<EduardoR> que dilema
<PabloRubianes> mucha cosa cambio
<magu42> si a EduardoR no le molesta , puedo revisar todo el foro , los 5 años y le tiro los nicks , y el puede ver que hacer 
<EduardoR> estaba mirando las busquedas
<magu42> de mientras
<EduardoR> la gente pregunta por ADSL y ·G
<EduardoR> 3G
<magu42> también puedo ir a ver tv   jejejeje
<EduardoR> es el tema que debe estar en la wiki , bien actualizado
<magu42> me explico ?   :)
<magu42> en una buena , uds me conocen
<EduardoR> yoo n otengo problema :)
<EduardoR> lo que la verdad que hay mucha pregunta sin sentido
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, eso es lo que digo desde que llegue aca
<EduardoR> respuestas obsoletas
<PabloRubianes> centraron todo en el blog y ahora hay pila de cosas obsoletas
<PabloRubianes> el blog es para noticias
<EduardoR> pero ponele que de 10.04 son válidas
<PabloRubianes> los tutoriales tienen que ir a wiki
<EduardoR> todo lo del 2009 para atrás es basura
<PabloRubianes> y el foro y ml para ayuda
<EduardoR> pero hasta allí
<PabloRubianes> para mi lo mejor seria armar equipos, dividirnos
<PabloRubianes> los temas buscar lo que sirva
<PabloRubianes> pasarlo al wiki
<PabloRubianes> y borrar todo y empezar de cero el blog
<EduardoR> magu42 que te parece buscar posts "relevantes"
<PabloRubianes> eso seria mas productivo
<PabloRubianes> asi marcamos cosas para pasar
<EduardoR> mi articulo de podcast debe estar por allí :/
<PabloRubianes> no le estamos sacando jugo al wiki
<PabloRubianes> y es el blog para pila de cosas no es productivo
<magu42> hay dos preguntas en el blog que casi entro a decirle , loco!!  el bolg es para noticias y el foro para preguntas , y al final me callé . igual el consejo me daba bola , hasta ahora que EduardoR  se calentó!!
<magu42> igual el consejo NO  me daba bola*
<magu42> jeeje
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ vos podés mover preguntas del blog al foro?
<EduardoR> ni idea
<magu42> pufff
<EduardoR> pero puedo arreglar los permisos
<magu42> me mataste
<PabloRubianes> magu42, no
<magu42> no se puede?
<PabloRubianes> no se puede hacer eso... eso fue el primer problema
<PabloRubianes>  de todo
<EduardoR> para que solo los bloggeros puedan poner en el blog
<magu42> que macana
<PabloRubianes> que habia que borrar el post y pasarlo a mano
<magu42> ahhh no sabia 
<PabloRubianes> si 
<virusuy> todo culpa de PabloRubianes 
<EduardoR> hay categoria
<magu42> me disculpo , entonces
<PabloRubianes> por eso yo empeze a joder con la reestructura
<EduardoR> categorias o grupos
<PabloRubianes> habia que tener todo en orden
<PabloRubianes> el problema es que nunca terminamos
<PabloRubianes> y quedo por la mitad
<PabloRubianes> por eso perdimos visitas
<PabloRubianes> igual sino con mi
<magu42> hagamos una cosa , como si fuera un pase a comision como dicen los politicos , yo busco todo lo que pueda y se lo paso a EduardoR 
<EduardoR> si hacemos un grupo de boggers, solo los bloggers postean . Todos pueden responder, claro
<PabloRubianes> "Prefiero 10 visitas de gente activa que 500000 de gente que no es de aca y postea spam
<EduardoR> de a una por vez!!!!
<magu42> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, eso era lo que ibamos a hacer con el planet
<EduardoR> hacemos grupos ?
<PabloRubianes> pero con cada uno su blg
<PabloRubianes> podemos hacerlo con el blog
<EduardoR> eso ya está en el drupal
<magu42> mañana hay topic sobre eso , recuerdan , iznogud!!
<PabloRubianes> igual todo eso lo ibamos a decidir ma;ana
<magu42> eso
<PabloRubianes> asi que den sus opiniones
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> es verdad, lo olvide
<PabloRubianes> y vamos a ver si logramos mejorar todo 
<EduardoR> pero ahora podemos ordenar las ideas para mañana :)
<magu42> +1
<EduardoR> en el drupal hay montones de cosas que no usamos
<EduardoR> me refiero a funciones que hay sin usar
<EduardoR> ahora todos hacen todo, salvo administración
<EduardoR> otra, hay que sacar cosas recontraobsoletas como los videotutoriales y documentos del 7.04
<PabloRubianes> si
<EduardoR> Libros WTF!? http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/book
<EduardoR> son cualquiera
<PabloRubianes> si es cualquier cosa
<EduardoR> son módulos enteros que no sirven para nada
<EduardoR> que es el Google Friend Connect?
<PabloRubianes> si hay pila de cosas que no sirven para nada
<PabloRubianes> como eso
<EduardoR> un Google+ prehistorico?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> ya no sirve mas
<EduardoR> ok, me imaginaba
<PabloRubianes> el drupal necesita un gran arreglo
<EduardoR> Actividades !!! http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/525
<PabloRubianes> WIKI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<EduardoR> El Crear contenido, deberia permitir una sola cosa
<EduardoR> al usuario común
<PabloRubianes> el usuario comun no tendria que hacer nada mas que comentar
<PabloRubianes> punto
<EduardoR> +1
<PabloRubianes> no podemos dejar que cualquier publique en un sitio con nuestro nombre
<PabloRubianes> es una ruleta rusa
<EduardoR> este foro, que opinan? http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/forum
<EduardoR> yo no use eso nunca
<PabloRubianes> nadie lo usaba
<EduardoR> y esto http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-uy/events
<EduardoR> estamos diversificando demasiado el sitio
<EduardoR> el ultimo evento ademas de la wiki estaba en loco.ubuntu, era algo confuso
<EduardoR> hay que tener una coherencia, los eventos anteriores deberían estar
<EduardoR> si ponemos algo nuevo hay que pasar lo viejo y eso es demasiado
<EduardoR> creo que hay que mantener
<EduardoR> la wiki para eso
<EduardoR> Proximos Eventos:
<EduardoR> Lanzamiento de Ubuntu 11.10 
<EduardoR> opss
<EduardoR> hay que mover lo del 3 diciembre
<EduardoR> hay que ponerle nombre
<PabloRubianes> pero en loco.ubuntu.com
<PabloRubianes> cuando es el evento se borra
<PabloRubianes> es solo una agenda
<PabloRubianes> lo que viene esta
<PabloRubianes> aparte eso casi no lo usamos y ese sitio esta genial
<PabloRubianes> tiene para mapa y todo
<EduardoR> ponele que ademas ponemos allí, pero ese icono en pagina principal, quizás confunde
<PabloRubianes> los iconos de la pagina principal se tienen que ir
<EduardoR> si tuvieramos montones de eventos quizás
<PabloRubianes> hay que limpiar el head de esa pagina
<EduardoR> me parece bien
<PabloRubianes> y si usamos launchpad, wiki y loco.ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> cuando sea la proxima reoficializacion
<PabloRubianes> vamos a tener todo armado
<PabloRubianes> no como la otra vez que estuvimos como locos jutando de todos lados
<PabloRubianes> todo bien con "Nuestros Usuarios" pero somos parte de algo mas grande que solo uruguay
<EduardoR> otra cosita, no olvidar que la gente está usando masivamente Facebook y Google+, alli hay 500 contactos
<PabloRubianes> si nos gusta que nos manden cds y cosas....
<PabloRubianes> hay que seguir las reglas de toda la comunidad
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, si eso claro... el grupo de facebook esta como loco de actividad
<EduardoR> pero tenemos un montó 
<PabloRubianes> todos los dias hay notificaciones
<EduardoR> montón de gente que ya no mira una página web
<EduardoR> entra fb y alli tiene todo
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> eso es otra cosa
<EduardoR> no es raro que la actividad de un blog sea minima
<PabloRubianes> que atento con las actividad del sitio
<EduardoR> evidente, y no es malo
<PabloRubianes> no para nada
<PabloRubianes> ademas ahora no nos pasamos del limite de ancho de banda
<PabloRubianes> jaj
<EduardoR> quizás falta que cuando posteamos en el BLog, lo republicamos en el grupo de FB
<PabloRubianes> si hay que interconectar
<EduardoR> asi quien quiere ve el post entero en el sitio 
<PabloRubianes> la cuanta de twitter re publica el blog
<EduardoR> genial, aunque no uso tw
<PabloRubianes> pero tiene 252 seguidores
<EduardoR> que otras cosas están faltando para mantener la oficializacion?
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, faltando nada... pero seria mejor no andar corriendo de atras con todo cuando falte un mes para la reunion con el consejo
<EduardoR> oki
<PabloRubianes> Y ahi aunque quede no los voy a poder salvar :P
<magu42> no me gustó mucho eso de " no los"   ummmmm
<magu42> :)
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<magu42> se entiende la suspicacia ??
<magu42> ahh veo que si  jajaja
<PabloRubianes> magu42, no te contaron? despues que me elijan aca no pico mas?
<asterismo> hola genteeee
<magu42> a eso iba PabloRubianes !!!!!!!
<magu42> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> bueno 
<magu42> hola asterismo 
<PabloRubianes> Y ahi aunque quede no nos voy a poder salvar :P
<EduardoR> hola asterismo
<PabloRubianes> hola asterismo 
<asterismo> hola a todos
<magu42> ahora si PabloRubianes !!!   ;)
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ +1
 * magu42 necisita un bot que cuente karma!!!
<magu42> y virusuy nada
<magu42> espera por UMA
<virusuy> magu42: no me agites porque saco mi az bajo la manga
<magu42> uhhhh  necesita***
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> virusuy⟿ no vi más a charrua
<magu42> y no me refiero a libert
<virusuy> magu42: perdi el codigo hace rato
<virusuy> tendria que revivirlo pero primero es ver si realmente le vamos a dar utilidad
<magu42> por desordenado
<magu42> talvez podamos traer a UMA para acá cuando esté listo , si es que se puede
<magu42> lista*
<magu42> es una bot , dama
<PabloRubianes> que es UMA?
<PabloRubianes> miren ahora volvio ubuntulog2 
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ el bot que siempre tuvo montevideo libre
<PabloRubianes> y queda todo guardado... ademas que hay damas en la sala
<magu42> que empezó fcr en lisp
<magu42> y lo sigue barbanegra , para subirlo a debian
<PabloRubianes> ahhh
<magu42> en eso andan
<EduardoR> vos decis que ubuntulog se cargue a UMA y quede todo logueado :/
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> que se arreglen entre ell@s
<virusuy> el tema es que uma no es multicanal
<virusuy> por lo menos no lo era en su momento
<EduardoR> menos mal sino se llenaría de ubuntuloguitos
<magu42> supongo que si pueden subirlo a repos de debian , será multicanal , no?
<virusuy> no necesariamente
<magu42> ups 
<virusuy> eso es una feature del codigo y no de Debian
<PabloRubianes> sino hay que hacer uno
<PabloRubianes> no debe ser tan dificil
<virusuy> vamos a hablar con el amigo fcr a ver que dice
<PabloRubianes> aunque no se para que queremos un bot
<EduardoR> jaja
<virusuy> sigue sin ser multicanal uma
<virusuy> so... no se
<magu42> está bueno PabloRubianes para mantener orden , o para buscar preguntas repetidas
<magu42> hasta cosas en google
<EduardoR> si pudiera vender remeras , compro
<virusuy> EduardoR: si me hace el cafe de la mañana tambien
<EduardoR> ves, PAbloRubianes, un bot es útil!
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<EduardoR> cada 10 min o cada 50 líneas, tira un "Remeras Ubuntu, llame YA! http://ubu.co/w3jeje"
<virusuy> EduardoR: uma tiraba quotes del log randomicamente cada cierto tiempo
<virusuy> asi que hacer eso que vos decis es una boludes
<EduardoR> y una al día: Ticket de descuento en Remeras y Stickers #2521356323256
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ mercante
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> ticket lo puede hacer válido el primero que lo ponga en la página
<EduardoR> y asi se llena el canal de gente atenta a ver que dice el bot;)
<virusuy> jajaja
<magu42> dos libertcharrua ,es como mucho
<EduardoR> les gustó, no?
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ +1
<EduardoR> y la versión 2.0 sale a recorrer canales vendiendo cosas
<EduardoR> la 3.0 sube a los bondi, "estimados pasajero de este colectivo,...
<EduardoR> y pasa algun tema MP3 libre 
<EduardoR> todo sea por la colectividad :)
<virusuy> jajja
<PabloRubianes> me voy a dormir nos vemos en la reunion a las 22
<PabloRubianes> chau
<PabloRubianes> saludos a todos
<magu42> nas
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<Vendel> Hola
<Vendel> Necesito hacer una consulta, hay alguien por acá?
<merchus2> holas 
<virusuy> buenas buenas
<magu42> como andas virusuy ?
<virusuy> magu42: aca con notify-osd que magicamente piro colores
<virusuy> vuelvo en 10
<magu42> cambio SO
<magu42> virusuy⟿ nada de colores sino es un carnaval  jejeje
<virusuy> jajajaja
<magu42> y no pienso decirlo en serio
<magu42> sino es un relajo
<magu42> :)
<virusuy> pero yo no tengo dibujito ?
<magu42> cual dibujito?
<virusuy> color
<virusuy> quise decir
<magu42> ahhh
<magu42> nada de colores !!!  este es un canal serio
<magu42> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<SergioMeneses> buenas!....
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ratman virusuy \o
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: hola
<PabloRubianes> hola SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, como vas?...
<SergioMeneses> q tal viste la UDS?
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, buenas... ta media corta la concurrencia para la reunion je
<pcapeluto> Buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, \o
<pcapeluto> Felicitaciones por lo del Council nomination
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, nos nominamos nosotros :P
<pcapeluto> jajajajajjajaja
<PabloRubianes> pero igual gracias
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, hasta ganar no hay felicitaciones
<pcapeluto> Bueno... pero tas figurando y eso cuenta
<PabloRubianes> jajajaj
<pcapeluto> che... que lindos cambios se esperan para el 12.04
#ubuntu-uy 2011-11-08
<EduardoR> llegué en hora?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> todavia no empez
<PabloRubianes> o
<PabloRubianes> pero en cualquier momento
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, empezar q?
<luciano_> llegueeeee
<EduardoR> ok, voy  a calentar el café :P
<virusuy> y asi se mata a un ghost queridos amigos
<virusuy> :-O
<PabloRubianes> msg nickserv ghost
<virusuy> vamos a sumar nuestros ghosts
<danielmato> buenas noches
<Eventurismo-8> BUENAS NOCHES
<EduardoR> guenas!
 * SergioMeneses es la primera vez q ve tanta gente en el canal
<PabloRubianes> hola Eventurismo-8 danielmato 
<Eventurismo-8> Hola
 * danielmato no, estuvo el jueves en la charla con los argentinos y eramos 21
<danielmato> hola Eventurismo-8 
<danielmato> hola PabloRubianes 
<Eventurismo-8> hola
<PabloRubianes> todo bien?
<PabloRubianes> vamos a esperar a algun resagado para empezar?
<SergioMeneses> hay reunión?
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, tenes algun logo de ubuntu-uy el que tienen UY: para pasarme por mail con una calidad aceptable?
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, mira el topic ;-)
<SergioMeneses> !topic
<PabloRubianes> no tenemos bot
<PabloRubianes> Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes 22:00 (UTC -2)
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si eso vi....
<SergioMeneses> y porque andan sin bot?
<EduardoR> son las 22:08 UYT
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, no lo necesitamos
<PabloRubianes> esta el del log
<pcapeluto> Perdón pero bot tenemos
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, tenes?
<pcapeluto> Si, dejame ver si lo tengo acá
<pcapeluto> porque explotó mi PC
<pcapeluto> El que llevé a maldonado
<PabloRubianes> si?
<EduardoR> lo saca a pasear todos los días
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, eso eso
<iznogud_> guenas noches
<PabloRubianes> buenas iznogud_ 
<iznogud_> como vai??
<danielmato> iznogud_, como va todo?
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, consegui
<PabloRubianes> demen un seg... toy haciendo algo con onda
<iznogud_> daniel tudo bom?
<pcapeluto> Ok, yo eneste no tengo, estaba todo en el Desktop pero mucho me temo que es historia
<SergioMeneses> bueno quedo a la espera... aunq no soy de -uy si les puedo ayudar me avisan
<PabloRubianes> SALIERON HOY Y YA TENEMOS
<PabloRubianes> https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/100730390450575319673/100730390450575319673/posts
<PabloRubianes> flojito
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> ahora.... no tengo la mas minima para que sirven
<danielmato> todo espectacular iznogud_ 
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, difusión
<danielmato> ya me estoy sumando ++++++
<pcapeluto> Si, tal cual.... estoy editando mi perfil
<EduardoR> ya me circulié
<PabloRubianes> muy bien jajaj
<danielmato> yas tá
<PabloRubianes> ya publique algo
<Eventurismo-8> ya esta lo difundi... 
<pcapeluto> Creaste una página?
<PabloRubianes> si
<EduardoR> no sabía que había páginas en G+
<EduardoR> :)
<PabloRubianes> las crearon hoy
<PabloRubianes> creo que esta la de android, youtube y la nuestra
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<danielmato> jajajaja
<PabloRubianes> bueno arrancamos?
<virusuy> +1
<EduardoR> y ya puse +1
<danielmato> arranquemos
<PabloRubianes> bueno empezamos....
<iznogud_> +3
<PabloRubianes> antes que nada le damos la bienvenida a Eventurismo-8.... que se suma y no sabe la que le espera
<danielmato> je je
<Eventurismo-8> Gracias estoy a las ordenes...
<Eventurismo-8> jejeje
<danielmato> vuelvo en 5...
<PabloRubianes> bueno 
<PabloRubianes> los temas de hoy eran?
<EduardoR> El nuevo precio de la cuota
<PabloRubianes> la pagina y que mas?
<PabloRubianes> jajajaj
<iznogud_> otro evento en agenda?
<EduardoR> la membresía para Eventurismo-8
<iznogud_> 500 O 600
<iznogud_> MAS O MMENOS
<PabloRubianes> no lo asusten che
<EduardoR> je, era broma
<iznogud_> 300 tonces
<Eventurismo-8> jejejeje 
<PabloRubianes> alguien tiene algun tema mas aparte de la pagina?
<EduardoR> a ver...
<iznogud_> despues en un rato salle alguno
<iznogud_> no hay apuro che
<EduardoR> terminamos temprano con solo 2 temas
<PabloRubianes> bien
<EduardoR> los CDs
<EduardoR> ?
<PabloRubianes> ese tema es rapido
<PabloRubianes> pca
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, 
<iznogud_> siguen en la aduana?
<pcapeluto> CD's aún en Aduana, el trámite de Canonical ya está iniciado falta que TNT libere los papeles
<EduardoR> bien
<EduardoR> si no hay mas temas....
<manco> buenas
<PabloRubianes> hola manco 
<PabloRubianes> bueno arrancamos con lo de la pagina?
<manco> q tal PabloRubianes, 
<iznogud_> si dale
<PabloRubianes> manco, por empezar la reunion semanal, llegaste justo
<PabloRubianes> je
<PabloRubianes> bueno EduardoR estuvo trabajando en el tema
<manco> :D buenaso, hace rato que tengo ganas de empezar a participar :P, escucho.. o leo :P
<PabloRubianes> manco, podes escribir tambien ;-)
<EduardoR> tengo que decir algo?
<pcapeluto> Drupal para el sitio
<EduardoR> estuve limpiando spam
<pcapeluto> Descargué la versión nueva
<PabloRubianes> como quieras sino empizo yho
<pcapeluto> Ok
<PabloRubianes> voy>
<PabloRubianes> ?
<iznogud_> ...
<PabloRubianes> bueno voy
<PabloRubianes> a mi me parece que la reestructura es buena, pero quedo por la mitad
<PabloRubianes> y hay mas razones para la baja de visitas
<PabloRubianes> tales como el grupo de facebook y twitter
<PabloRubianes> tenemos 543 en una y 252 en la otra
<PabloRubianes> ademas para mi el blog no tendria que estar abierto para que todo el mundo entre a escribir, si a comentar
<PabloRubianes> no es lo mismo
<PabloRubianes> y el blog como esta esta muy sobrecargado y con cosas que ya no sirven por el paso del tiempo
<PabloRubianes> los tutoriales tienen que ir al wiki
<PabloRubianes> por ejemplo
<PabloRubianes> y las preguntas al foro o lista de mail
<PabloRubianes> cedo la palabra
 * SergioMeneses levanta la mano
<PabloRubianes> PD: hay que usar launchpad
<pcapeluto> levanto
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, 
<pcapeluto> Bien
<PabloRubianes> dale pcapeluto 
<iznogud_> pido despues
<PabloRubianes> ok
<PabloRubianes> iznogud_, vas despues
<EduardoR> pido ya que estamos al final, no problem
<pcapeluto> las visitas no han decaído, lo que ha bajado es la participación, en el mes de Octubre recibimos 27605 visitas diferentes, lo que significa que son entradas para búsqueda de información o accesos a referencias que hace Google desde que empezamos con el sitio
<pcapeluto> Es cierto lo de la relevancia de Facebook y Tweeter
<pcapeluto> la diversificación de las formas de comunicación lleva a que se confunda un poco la cosa
<pcapeluto> pero voy a lo del blog
<pcapeluto> y el foro
<pcapeluto> Personalmente creo que el Blog debe manejarse de una manera más controlada, cualquiera que quiera publicar noticias o novedades debería estar "Registrado" para eso, no solo como usuario sino como Blogero, de esta forma evitamos el maldito Spamm sin dejar afuera a nadie que quiera participar
<pcapeluto> El foro es fundamental
<pcapeluto> y hasta el momento el foro que tenemos si bien tiene material añejo cumple con su funcion de tener respuestas, es evidente que el material queda obsoleto pero eso no lo vamos a evitar actualizando el sitio
<pcapeluto> Un par de puntualizaciones 
<pcapeluto> El Portal así como está planteado está bien, pero deben ponerse en marcha los engranajes de toda la maquinaria de la comunidad
<pcapeluto> Esto es:
<pcapeluto> Integración del Launchpad con todo lo que eso significa, es importante al punto de que en UDS se está planteando logearse a Ubuntu 12.04 con una cuenta de Launchpad
<pcapeluto> Integración en las redes sociales, Facebook, Tweeter y ahora Google+ son la principal fuente de promoción que hoy en día tenemos
<pcapeluto> La Wiki debería contener toda la documentación recolectada y actualizada
<pcapeluto> El portal debería ser eso un PORTAL que nuclee el acceso a todas estas herramientas, y las secciones más dinámicas (Foro, blog, redes sociales, calendarios, etc. etc.etc.) deben tener su propio espacio
<danielmato> volvi, leo y me pongo al dia
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, lo dejas a iznogud_ ?
<pcapeluto> Ya termino
<PabloRubianes> ok
<pcapeluto> Repito, los accesoss al sitio no han disminuido, están en la media de acceso anual que manejamos normalmente, lo que debemos lograr es que la participación en esas secciones dinámicas sea fácil e intuitiva, desde mi forma de ver la única "Falla" que tiene el actual formato...
<pcapeluto> Terminé
<PabloRubianes> iznogud_, seguis vos
<iznogud_> 1º creo debemos de actualizar el sitio no estoy en contra de eso, pero debemos seguir teniendo acceso fácil y rápido a la pagina que hoy no lo tenemos
<iznogud_> si bajamos las entradas a ocxtubre de 2010 entraron 314751 y a octubre de 2011 256611 eso da una merma de 58140 visitas
<PabloRubianes> una cosa
<PabloRubianes> 27605 no es 256611
<iznogud_> estoy de acuerdo que twiter y facebook son otra opcion pero no debemos descuidarr este sitio nuestro 
<PabloRubianes> estan viendo en dos lados diferentes....
 * danielmato levanta la mano
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, vas despues de EduardoR 
<danielmato> ok
<iznogud_> y recalco  no creo que tener un sistema de registro que complique el  registro sea bueno para nosotros
<iznogud_> a mi el famoso lauchpad me parece que debe de ser barbaro y deberia de ser usado por lla gente que en realidad sepa y quiera usarlo
<iznogud_> lo que proppusimos desde el principio era que el sitio fuera facil de usar y cualquiera pudiera postear
<PabloRubianes> voy despues de danielmato 
<iznogud_> si se complica pierde el sentido y la gente no entra
<EduardoR> y yo?
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, danielmato y despues yo 
<iznogud_> que siga otro asi lo hacemos mas intercalado
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, dale
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> Hice pruebas con Launchpad y es confuso. Explico: el site requiere de una cuenta Launchpad y que el usuario acepte al menos un nickname.
<EduardoR> El registro del usuario es con Launchpad, para que nuestro site obtenga la cuenta de usuario, el usuario debe aceptar dársela (cosa que debería ser al revés, nosotros le dimos el usuario).
<EduardoR> Aqui lo que pasa recien aceptado en Launchpad y queriendo Loguearse al sitio http://ahb.me/4yhf
<julin_> buenas noches
<PabloRubianes> hola julin_ 
<danielmato> buenas julin_ 
<EduardoR> cuando debería ser así: http://ahb.me/4yhg
<julin_> todo bien
<iznogud_> no entiendo perdon????
<EduardoR> allí está el problema, podés estar logueado, y el sitio no lo reconoce
<EduardoR> lo otro, hoy el sitio no ha cambiado NADA, sigue con usuario normal
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, pero estar logueado a launchapad no te loguea automaticamente al sitio
<EduardoR> si bajó es por OTRA COSA
<PabloRubianes> te tenes que loguear aparte como si te logueas con fb
<EduardoR> exacto, y luego permitirle a litio compartir tus 3 datos, nickname, nombre completo y email
<PabloRubianes> si pero despues ya queda
<EduardoR> solo ves 3 cuadraditos, si no te avivás que son checkboxes no entrás
<EduardoR> o lo que es peor, quedás como un boludo dando vueltas sin entender que pasa
<julin_> perdon, si estan hablando de las visitas al sitio creo que  bajo justamente por los cambios en el mismo
<julin_> el tema que el sitio bajo creo que no es opinable, solo hay que ver las estadisticas
<EduardoR> pero no por los cambios en el logeo, eso no cambió
<julin_> y estamos hablando de casi 60000 menos de ingresos en el año
<julin_> cambio todo el sistema, el hecho de ir a una pagina y despues tener que ir desde ese home al blog cambio la cosa por mas qu epueda parecer para nosotros un tema menor
<PabloRubianes> julin_, pera que EduardoR termine y despues estaba danielmato 
<PabloRubianes> despues dale vos
<EduardoR> ok, creo que los cambios no deberían ser en el loogin, sino en la estructura
<PabloRubianes> tamos pidiendo la palabra asi no nos pisamos
<julin_> y la idea de restringir los que pueden o no participar creo que aumenta esa situacion
<julin_> el sitio no es dinamico como antes y la gente no participa
<julin_> porcentualmente la baja de ingresos es muy importante
<julin_> bueno
<EduardoR> alcanza que una seccion de la pagina principal, muestre la actividad del blog
<julin_> yo ya lo dije
<julin_> no conocia esa disp
<PabloRubianes> julin_, no pasa nada
<iznogud_> a la fila valorrrrr
<danielmato> EduardoR, +1
<EduardoR> como Envíos recientes a blogs, temas activos, etc
<EduardoR> oredenar y priorizar los links nada mas, lo del login por Launchpad es muy complicado actualmente
<EduardoR> fin, el que sigue
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, dale
<danielmato> en realidad voy a presentar a Eventurismo-8
<EduardoR> hay un tema...
<danielmato> nos va a dar una mano con los eventos y tambien con los paseos
<danielmato> en realidad lo que hago es ceder a Eventurismo-8 mi lugar...
<danielmato> dale Eventurismo-8 
<Eventurismo-8> ok gracias danielmato
<danielmato> Eventurismo-8, de paso conta tu experiencia con launchpad
<Eventurismo-8> en temas de eventos es lo que hago ç
<Eventurismo-8> ok. lo que es en temas de eventos estoy vinculado a los refernetes en congresos y demas ya que estoy organizando y aparte de tener empresas que pueden prestarnos logistica si lo nesecitamos como CINUR
<julin_> ah mira
<julin_> perdon no era ahi...
<EduardoR> experiencia con launchpad sería el tema actual, lo del evento viene despues, para mantener el orden
<Eventurismo-8> okis 
<Eventurismo-8> por ahora mi experiencia es buena pero es poca por ahora...
<PabloRubianes> que tan dificil es hacer un usuario para vos?
<Eventurismo-8> yo lo hice rapidamente no tuve mayores complicaciones...
<EduardoR> hay diferencia entre crear un usuario y loguear un sitio de un tercero.
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, tambien estaba el punto de que tan dificil era hacerte un usuario
<PabloRubianes> bueno julin_ queres seguir vos?
<EduardoR> como puse el ejemmplo podes estar logueado y no estarlo!!!!
<PabloRubianes> y despues voy yo
<julin_> dale
<julin_> en realidad lo que tenia para decir lo dije basicamente, pero
<julin_> puedo agregar que me llegan a la cuenta de administrador quejas y consultas permanentes de gente que no sabe o no puede participar
<julin_> antes esto no ocurria
<julin_> y creo que sumado a la diferencia notable de ingresos
<julin_> debemos primero aceptar que tenemos un problema y a partir de ahi buscarle entre todos una solucion
<EduardoR> +1
<julin_> a mi personalmente me gusta el sitio mucho mas dinamico
<julin_> por mas que se pueda prestar en algun caso para temas ajenos pero prefiero eso a lo actual
<julin_> termine ja
<PabloRubianes> bueno voy....
<iznogud_> me anoto despues
<PabloRubianes> tengo que hacer unas puntualizaciones
<PabloRubianes> 1- un blog no es un lugar para dinamismo... en todo caso necesitamos un foro
<PabloRubianes> un blog de ubuntu-uy
<PabloRubianes> es un lugar donde lo que se publica es lo que decimos nosotros
<PabloRubianes> por lo tanto no se puede dejar a cualquiera publicar
<PabloRubianes> si comentar... pero hasta ahi
<PabloRubianes> 2
<PabloRubianes> lo de launchpad no es un capricho de los que lo sabemos usar
<PabloRubianes> somos una comunidad metida en otra
<PabloRubianes> somos parte de ubuntu mundial nos gusta que nos manden cosas
<PabloRubianes> cds lonas y demas
<PabloRubianes> y eso tiene una cuestion de tener todo organizado como los demas LoCos
<PabloRubianes> por lo tanto
<PabloRubianes> tenemos que usar el wiki, loco.ubuntu.com y launchpad
<PabloRubianes> el grupo de launchpad es el contador oficial de cuantos somos
<PabloRubianes> wiki es donde tienen que estar las cosas que no se ppueden perder
<PabloRubianes> y explicaciones de como hacer cosas
<PabloRubianes> y la agenda de cada grupo la lleva loco.ubuntu.com
<PabloRubianes> y para usar todo eso necesitas tener launchpad
<PabloRubianes> en un tiempo 2012 tenemos otra entrevista de oficializacion
<PabloRubianes> y hay que tener todo ordenado y en regla desde ya
<PabloRubianes> ademas hay gente que prefiere usar el facebook a el blog ubuntu uruguay
<PabloRubianes> por mi parte prefiero tener menos visitas pero que sea de gente que participa mas... lo que hay que hacer es decir como participar
<PabloRubianes> cedo la palabra
<EduardoR> Launchpad tiene blog?
<PabloRubianes> no
<EduardoR> Debemos fomentar Launchpad, pero no para login del sitio. Hay muchas cosas que podemos publicar, mover el wiki, etc.
<EduardoR> adelante...
<PabloRubianes> lo del login era porque no se podia mas de smap
<iznogud_> 1º defiendo la posibilidad de que todo el mundo pueda escribir en el blog, no me asusta ya hay demasiadas prohibiciones 
<PabloRubianes> spam entonces el registro no lo manejabamos nosotros
<EduardoR> da igual, el problema del spam, no lo arregla eLaunchpad
<iznogud_> cuando ustedes empezaron a usar el sitio tuvieron problemas de ingreso?
<EduardoR> el problema del spam es el captcha obsoleto
<PabloRubianes> iznogud_, en este momento te podes hacer una cuenta como siempre
<iznogud_> eso le dio dinamismo y yo si quiero que entre mas gente que no sabe nada y que pregunte de manera facil esa es la manera de llegar 
<PabloRubianes> todavia esta andando eso
<iznogud_> no se si es tan asi
<iznogud_> la gente me consulta porque no puede entrar al registrarse
<EduardoR> hay posts por todos lados, el unico que resiste al OCR es el reCAPTCHA de Google
<iznogud_> pero me parece que el tema es otro
<pcapeluto> Alguien hizo la prueba de logearse o registrarse ? 
<iznogud_> queremos tener un sitio que q
<EduardoR> al blog, no ha cambiado nada
<iznogud_> ayude a la gente y tengamos oportunidad de generar instancias para que el soft libre avance
<PabloRubianes> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/user/register esto esta andando ahora
<PabloRubianes> con el drupal
<iznogud_> o queremoos tener un sio
<EduardoR> al site principal y al Shipit con Launchpad es de quedar dando vueltas creyendo que estás logueado y no lo estás
<iznogud_> sitio con gente que las sabe todas y solo nos damos una mano entre nos
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, el problema es que al sitio principal no te tendrias que loguear porque no podes hacer nada ahi....
<EduardoR> si, el shipit
<iznogud_> pero eso es un cartel que no tiene mucha gracia
<iznogud_> yo lo dejo por aqui
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/user/register Acceso denegado
<EduardoR> No tiene autorización para acceder a esta página.
<EduardoR> y soy administrador
<PabloRubianes> yo estoy ahi sin loguearme
<PabloRubianes> crear una cuenta nueva
<EduardoR> yo estoy logueado
<pcapeluto> yo también
<pcapeluto> Y veo la página sinproblemas
<iznogud_> no es la idea que tenia cuando empezamos no creo tener toda la verdad y quizas eso ayude a ser  muy oficiales pero no es lo mio  y me parece que a la gente que quise llegar ya este sitio no le va
<EduardoR> salgo y vuelvo a entrar
<PabloRubianes> me acabo de hacer una cuenta con usuario "spamtest1"
<EduardoR> pero eso es drupal, no launchpad, verdad?
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, si en el drupla
<PabloRubianes> de /main/
<libertcharrua> buenas noches 
<iznogud_> hola libert
<EduardoR> si, eso no ha cambiado
<danielmato> libertcharrua, como estas?
<EduardoR> cambié algo del captcha, pero nada mas
<libertcharrua> bien y uds como andan saludos a todos los asistentes
<julin_> hola libert
<PabloRubianes> iznogud_, pero hay algo que esta claro... 
<EduardoR> nada ha cambiado como para que la gente se queje de que no puede loguearse
<PabloRubianes> las visitas del sitio bajaron
<PabloRubianes> pero aca nunca habia nadie ahora somos 22
<EduardoR> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> en los eventos cada vez va mas gente
<EduardoR> yo estoy respondiendo cosas todos los dias en facebook
<libertcharrua> hola julin_  danielmato magu42  y me alegro de ver tanta gente es por el evento en aegentina supongo verdad
<iznogud_> bien pero fuimos unos cuantos pero los que no fueron cuantos son?
<EduardoR> que hago, le digo, pase por el blog de ubuntu uy, que aqui no puedo responder?
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ mp
<PabloRubianes> iznogud_, eso nunca lo vas a saber
<iznogud_> estamos hablando de cossa
<iznogud_> cosas distintas 
<PabloRubianes> pero el sitio como estaba tampoco sirve
<PabloRubianes> tiene todo vieja
<PabloRubianes> viejo
<iznogud_> barbaro hacerlo mejor pero noo complicarlo mas
<PabloRubianes> vas a ver los libros y son para el 7.04
<EduardoR> las preguntas del blog ahora las hacen en Facebook
<iznogud_> si eso esta bien 
<PabloRubianes> pero no se complico
<PabloRubianes> al sitio viejo no le hicimos nada 
<PabloRubianes> ta como antes
<iznogud_> pero no quiere decir que lo buueno lo dejemos por un registro que nadie entiende
<PabloRubianes> lo unico que cambio que ahora pones... www.ubuntu.org.uy
<iznogud_> y un acceso que nadie lo hace ahora
<PabloRubianes> y vas a una pagina estatica que te dice todo lo que podes hacer
<iznogud_> se ve que no da rensultado eso 
<iznogud_> pero bien 
<iznogud_> no quiero complicar mas 
<manco> (permiso).. yo creo que el facebook habria que usarlo como un tunnel para llevar gente al foro.. las consultas deberian quedar y plantearse en el foro.. creo yo, mas que nada para que quede registro historico de dudas.. osea, mantener un foro.. no ?
<iznogud_> ya lo dije
<EduardoR> Propongo: Poner una sección de la pagina principal, que muestre la actividad del blog, como Envíos recientes a blogs, temas activos, etc
<EduardoR> asi como la porquería que muestra los Twits de no se donde
<EduardoR> pero los nuestros
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, el drupal tiene que quedar mas limpio
<EduardoR> Además!
<PabloRubianes> igual a mi no me parece que todos escriban
<EduardoR> ese es otro tema
<UbuntuFan> Hola a todos.
<danielmato> hola UbuntuFan 
<EduardoR> los permisos están por default, hay que quitar permisos de blog al usuario registrado
 * danielmato le gusta la idea de EduardoR 
<UbuntuFan> hola. necesito hacer una consulta
<EduardoR> y agregar bloguer a quien lo merezca
<manco> (aprovecho para comentar), recien veo el formato nuevo y el foro. esta quedando 10 puntos, el foro me encanto
<danielmato> +1
<EduardoR> por default hay 2 usuarios : anonimo y registrado
<EduardoR> el registrado hay que sacarle permisos
<EduardoR> registrado es el primer escalón 
<PabloRubianes> pero otra cosa
<EduardoR> registrado + bloger es 
<UbuntuFan> como lo se?
<UbuntuFan> Y yo estoy registrado'
<PabloRubianes> cual es el foro? el nuevo o el que esta en el drupal que nadie uso jjamas?
<EduardoR> registrado + bloger es lo que queremos par los del consejo y usuarios activos
<EduardoR> el Blog
<EduardoR> es fácil, soo hay que decidir hacerlo y hacerlo
<UbuntuFan> Heyyyyyyy!!!! Pueden sacarme una duda????
<UbuntuFan> porfa
<EduardoR> existe un perfil bloger pero para que sirva, debemos sacar los permisos de blog a registrado, sino no sirve de nada
<danielmato> UbuntuFan, --- pm
<PabloRubianes> UbuntuFan, estamos en reunion
<EduardoR> habria que dividir en subtemas
<EduardoR> 1) metodo de login
<EduardoR> 2) permisos del blog
<EduardoR> 3) promover el Launchpad
<EduardoR> estamos mezclando y no llegamos a nada
<EduardoR> 4) anti spam
<EduardoR> 5) hacer mas activo y dinamico la pagina principal
<EduardoR> :) les gusta?
<PabloRubianes> a ver EduardoR 
<EduardoR> se entiende que son coasas distintas?
<PabloRubianes> el metodo de login no me importa en realidad la unica razon para launchpad es el spam
<PabloRubianes> y si lo vez complicado se saca
<EduardoR> +1 :)
<PabloRubianes> al sitio principal (que tiene que quedar)
<EduardoR> nunca se puso
<PabloRubianes> hay que sacarle el log
<PabloRubianes> loguearse 
<PabloRubianes> no sirve ahi
<EduardoR> mas bien!
<PabloRubianes> bueno ahora....
<PabloRubianes> que foro usamos?
<EduardoR> que alternativas hay, Drupal vs  el otro?¿
<PabloRubianes> o ubuntu forums
<EduardoR> de donde salio el otro, que es?
<iznogud_> pero no es que drupal no va mas????
<PabloRubianes> pero esta en ingles
<PabloRubianes> iznogud_, no
<PabloRubianes> drupal queda
<PabloRubianes> eso nunca lo entendieron
<PabloRubianes> el blog queda
<PabloRubianes> pero como blog no como pagina principal
<PabloRubianes> nada mas
<iznogud_> lo que digo sea en drupal en arameo o en basci pero que sea facil para la gente
<EduardoR> esto? http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/foro/index.php 
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, si pero para ese que ta bueno necesitas launchpad
<PabloRubianes> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/forum este es el otro
<EduardoR> si es drupal es el mismo login, si estás logueado pasás al foro con un click
<PabloRubianes> pero nadie lo uso jamas
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, ese no es drupal
<PabloRubianes> ese un foro
<PabloRubianes> el de drupal es este http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/forum
<EduardoR> hay que vaciarlo y empezar de nuevo
<EduardoR> esos temas apestan
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, pero es malo indexando y nadie lo usaba porque preguntaban en el blgo y despues no hay forma de cambiarlo
<PabloRubianes> www.ubuntu.org/foro/index es mucho mejor
<EduardoR> el tema que tener 2 logins en un mismo sitio parece de locos
<EduardoR> ok, somos LoCos :P
<PabloRubianes> ta pero igual es con launchpad
<PabloRubianes> asi que no se :S
<EduardoR> hay que probarlo
<EduardoR> yo nunca lo probé , está disponible?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> pero pcapeluto y virusuy lo hicieron
<EduardoR> es phpBB
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> te tenes que hacer una cuenta parece
<PabloRubianes> no se porque eso no lo hice yo
<EduardoR> yo vivía en otro phpBB y no quiero recordar lo que era. Eso es para quien tiene 500 usuarios activos
<PabloRubianes> decis que ta mal?
<EduardoR> esto es con Launchpad?
<EduardoR> digo que compite con el blog
<EduardoR> no puede haber phpBB y Drupal
<PabloRubianes> no, es con un ususario que te haces ahi
<EduardoR> es mas fácil tener un foro moderado en phpBB que Drupal para un blog
<PabloRubianes> si
<EduardoR> entonces donde está la ventaja?
<PabloRubianes> decis de dejar solo el phpBB?
<EduardoR> no sé, que otro opine por favooor
<PabloRubianes> para dar actividad el foro es mejor
<PabloRubianes> y hacerse la cuenta es facil....
<EduardoR> en BrazilFW eran cientos de brasileros , argentinos, venezolanos, chilenos, y un uruguayo (yo)
<EduardoR> somos 3 el blog sobra
<PabloRubianes> con el sitio principal y el foro con cuenta propia quedaria bien
<PabloRubianes> igual hay cosas que son para wiki
<PabloRubianes> no foro
<PabloRubianes> para que no se pierdan
<PabloRubianes> que dicen iznogud_ julin_ ?
<PabloRubianes> y danielmato 
<EduardoR> lo unico que cambia es el color de fondo
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, magu42 ?
<PabloRubianes> el violeta ta bueno
<PabloRubianes> y jode poco la vista
<EduardoR> se durmieron con nuestra cháchara
<EduardoR> claro, pero le ponemos violeta a drupal y listo
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ ni siquiera entiendo cual es la dificultad en todo esto , por eso mejor no digo nada :)
<danielmato> opinion de?
<EduardoR> yo creia que cambiábamos porque requería Launcpad
<PabloRubianes> de phpbb o drupal
<danielmato> el foro, yo tengo usuario, me parece una pena no usarlo
<danielmato> phpbb
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, no requiere el phpbb
<EduardoR> no quiero empezar de nuevo porque sí nomas
 * danielmato dice que phpbb
<EduardoR> tener 2 colores es cosa de mandinga
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, hay que empezar igual porque el drupal esta obsoleto las cosas que tiene
<EduardoR> hay que unificar estilos, no tener un cambalache
<EduardoR> yo borraría solo de 2009 para atrás
<EduardoR> 2009 incluido
<PabloRubianes> pero si pasamos a phpbb
<PabloRubianes> el drupal se va
<PabloRubianes> no?
<EduardoR> magu42 quedo en ver si habia cosas utiles :P
<EduardoR> si, tener 2 es absurdo
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, si hay que salvar lo que se pueda pero despues sacarlo
<PabloRubianes> no?
<magu42> ya te tengo algo EduardoR , pero son más de 4 años , te lo paso en otro momento
<EduardoR> bueno, con esa pequeña invstigacion, que opinás?
<EduardoR> cambiamos el Drupal por phpBB  y empezamos de nuevo?
<danielmato> yo doy una mano en lo que pueda, mientras no tenga que programar
<PabloRubianes> yo voto si
<EduardoR> no hay que programar, solo adjudicar permisos
<magu42> aparte de dolerme el dedo de tando scroll , me leí miles de posts , y hay de todo , muuuucho para borrar
<PabloRubianes> y voto pasar a wiki lo importante
<PabloRubianes> mas facil que eso imposible
<EduardoR> la ventaja de phpBB es que empezamos de cero por ser otro programa
<EduardoR> pero está categorizado
<EduardoR> no como el blog de Drupal
<PabloRubianes> si hay que sumar categorias
<PabloRubianes> para generar dinamismo es mejor el foro
<EduardoR> ojo que si hay demasiadas nadie sabe donde postear
<EduardoR> el foro divide
<EduardoR> si no tenemos un batallón de gente respondiendo eso queda mas pelado que el blog actual
<EduardoR> es un suicidio
<danielmato> EduardoR, entonces conta conmigo
<danielmato> PabloRubianes, +1
<EduardoR> ya me acuerdo, todo los admins moviendo y pidiendo disculpas por tener que mover los posts de los distraidos que ponian las cosas en cualquier lado
<PabloRubianes> si
<EduardoR> me acuerdo, y me quiero matar
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, hay que poner las categorias correctas
<EduardoR> no tienen idea del lio que es
<danielmato> eso es normal en todos los foros
<danielmato> tiron de orejas y listo
<PabloRubianes> pero es mas facil administrar phpbb que drupal
<EduardoR> los que tienen 10 administradores
<EduardoR> no somos taringa
 * danielmato pregunta cuantos nos ofrecemos para dar una mano?
<EduardoR> es re mala onda andar moviendo y diciendo que lea las f*** reglas del foro
<EduardoR> todo el maldito tiempo
<danielmato> pero por mail...
<EduardoR> nadie las mira y postea en cualquier lado
<iznogud_> yo cebo mate
<danielmato> le pegamos en los deditos cuando se presenten en una charla
<PabloRubianes> iznogud_, te parece la idea?
<EduardoR> para eso que usen el mailing list
<iznogud_> si queda facil me gusta despues veremos
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, exacto... hay que usar al mailing list y las demas cosas
<iznogud_> yo en lo que pueda ayudo
<julin_> creo que deberemos arrancar y habra que arreglar cosas sobre la marcha
<PabloRubianes> voy a arreglar el head del sitio principal
<PabloRubianes> para que quede mejor y mas limpio
<pcapeluto> Toy haciendo de comer pero leo los logs....  quieren pasarse a PhPBB?
<EduardoR> propongo otra: si el blog queda como está y las cosas oficiales las ponemos en otro lado, llamese Planet o como sea?
<julin_> una cosa que comento es que no se si se habia cambiado la clave de admin del sitio
<danielmato> tengo ganas de reflotar el moodle tambien, estoy en tema, o no?
<EduardoR> esa era la idea de PabloRubianes original, no?
<julin_> hoy no pude entrar y la cambie
<julin_> asi que cualquier cosa me la piden por mail
<EduardoR> yo la descubrí :P
<julin_> la clave?
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, si
<iznogud_> hoy?
<EduardoR> de Drupal, ahora eduardor es admin
<pcapeluto> Jajaja me puedo volver chango tratando de entrar
<EduardoR> admion no la cambie
<julin_> yo no digo la del drupal
<julin_> digo la del hosting
<EduardoR> ups
<EduardoR> yo tengo una subcuenta
<julin_> para subir o entral al cpanel
<julin_> hablando de eso
<julin_> hoy en la mañana
<julin_> muy temprano
<julin_> me llego un mail....sono el cel.....
<julin_> y de golpe
<EduardoR> ahora entré al ftp y mi cuenta es válida
<julin_> nos quedamos casi sin espacio en el hosting
<iznogud_> era Mark
<iznogud_> ??
<EduardoR> jajjaaaa
<julin_> estamos al 97% creo
<EduardoR> ya dije, borramos 2009 y para atrás
<julin_> no se que paso en el sitio que se subio
<PabloRubianes> bueno si sacamos la base del drupal se resuelve
<EduardoR> jaja
<julin_> igual voy a aumentar el espacio
<EduardoR> saquen el phpBB y listo
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, si nos pasamos borramos todo
<julin_> lo comentaba dado que no sabia
<PabloRubianes> el phpbb ta vacio
<pcapeluto> Hay respaldos viejos
<pcapeluto> El phpbb está vacío si
<julin_> ah si es verdad, creo que hay varios como dice pcapeluto
<EduardoR> podes averiguar donde está lo mas pesado?
<julin_> esos son pesados los respaldos
<pcapeluto> Si, el panel tiene como ver esa info
<EduardoR> hay que bajarlos?
<PabloRubianes> bueno para terminar en que quedamos?
<PabloRubianes> phpbb o drupal?
<PabloRubianes> decidamos
<EduardoR> drupal y arreglarlo
<PabloRubianes> asi seguimos de una vez con esto
<danielmato> phpbb
<PabloRubianes> yo phpbb
<pcapeluto> PhPbb
<pcapeluto> Pero como se arregla el tema de los usuarios?
<iznogud_> no se (je)
<pcapeluto> porque en el foro de drupal ya tienen cuenta, la del sitio
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, tienen que pedir nuevos sin launchpad se hace
<pcapeluto> en el phpbb no 
<pcapeluto> Ok
<EduardoR> julin contento, Drupal se va
<pcapeluto> Yo descargué en mi (ahora ex PC) el Drupal nuevo
<pcapeluto> e hice una importación de datos
<PabloRubianes> iznogud_, julin_ votan?
<pcapeluto> queda pal traste
<iznogud_> lo que sea mas facil para administrar
<julin_> es que estoy pensando
<iznogud_> usatedes saben
<iznogud_> ustedes
<iznogud_> uds.
<EduardoR> por lo que miré el Drupal le falta limpieza
<EduardoR> configurar cosas
<EduardoR> está muy por default
<pcapeluto> Puede mantenerse lo viejo para tener como "Historial" pero de ahora en más comenzar con el PhPBB
<pcapeluto> para el foro
<julin_> drupal funciona, hay que ver el tiempo que se le debe dedicar a ambas opciones
<pcapeluto> Si claro... eso también
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, lo del drupal se pasaria al wiki lo que sirva
<EduardoR> para empezar el doble
<pcapeluto> Pero en la wiki no va la documentación=?
<PabloRubianes> y las cosas que sirven serian documentacion
<EduardoR> ta, pero no hay casi
<pcapeluto> El Foro es para preguntas, son cosas diferentes
<PabloRubianes> no vamos a guardar noticias viejs
<EduardoR> no existe eso de foro para preguntas, blog para noticias, 
<EduardoR> o se usa uno o se usa el otro
<EduardoR> nadie entiende semejante sutileza
<PabloRubianes> para mi tener un servicio de noticias para repetir de otros lados me parece sin sentido
<iznogud_> si pero no te olvides que hay gente que entra al nuuestro y no a otros
<pcapeluto> Si tomo noticias en Inglés y las paso a español es un muy buen punto pararepetir novedades
<EduardoR> le cueento que no todos los blogs, son para que aprezcan en el principal
<iznogud_> algo de por ahi hay que poner
<EduardoR> se puede hacer que solo algunos
<PabloRubianes> bueno al final no quedamos en nada
<EduardoR> claro, pero las noticias son para otrolado
<PabloRubianes> o phpbb o drupal
<iznogud_> tonces tamos bien (de acuerdo)
<EduardoR> propongo seguir con drupal y las noticias aparte
<PabloRubianes> hay que decidir esto no tiene fin sino
<iznogud_> por decir drupal
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, entonces para que queres el drupal si tenes noticias aparte
<EduardoR> es el blog de preguntas boludas
<iznogud_> tonces vamo al otro?
<PabloRubianes> pero eso es malo
<EduardoR> es el lugar UNICO donde los que pueden postean preguntas
<PabloRubianes> las preguntas quedan para atras y no encontras nada
<EduardoR> es porqueno las respondió nadie
<PabloRubianes> no
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ cuando vas a hacer una entrada de blog , dice , " las preguntas van en el foro habilitado"  solo que el cartel es chico :)
<PabloRubianes> el drupal funciona como blog
<EduardoR> si no se responden a tiempo, la resuesta tampoco sirve
<PabloRubianes> no es que la mas respondida queda arriba
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, eso que queres hacer tenes que usar openstack
<EduardoR> magu42 estamos cambiando eso
<PabloRubianes> drupal es un blog, la entrada nueva va arriba de la anterior
<PabloRubianes> nada mas
<magu42> aumentá la letra del cartel !!    ;)
<EduardoR> no puede haber noticias en el blog, las noticias van al Planet
<EduardoR> y el cartel no lo necesitás
<magu42> yo no
<PabloRubianes> el cartel?
<EduardoR> (no debe)
<PabloRubianes> que cartel???
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, cada vez te entiendo menos
<EduardoR> yo tampoco encontré jamas ese cartel
<EduardoR> jaja
<PabloRubianes> eso que queres no se puede hacer
<magu42> me refiero a  acá http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/add/blog
<EduardoR> es que son alternativas distintas
<PabloRubianes> eso no anda
<PabloRubianes> vuelvo a decir hacer un blog de preguntas es malo
<EduardoR> acceso denegado
<PabloRubianes> porque las respuestas se pierden
<PabloRubianes> si es para preguntas es para foro
<PabloRubianes> el blog es para noticias
<magu42> ta clarito
<PabloRubianes> y el foro del drupal nadie jamas lo uso
<EduardoR> en principio el que tiene para preguntar no va a tener blog, ta?
<PabloRubianes> asi que sigo votando por phpbb
<EduardoR> se entiende que no va a haber permisos para el blog?
<PabloRubianes> pero porque en vez de blog no tenenmos planet
<EduardoR> puedo reestructurar la propuesta?
<PabloRubianes> si vamos a repetir noticias
<EduardoR> si al planet
<PabloRubianes> phpbb + planet?
<EduardoR> el blog es para nosotros
<PabloRubianes> para que?
<EduardoR> todo en un solo drupal
<EduardoR> drupal + planet
<PabloRubianes> para que tenes un blog y un planet?
<PabloRubianes> es lo mismo
<EduardoR> si el blog es para noticias que ponemos unos pocos, con permisos, los otros solo pueden postear en el foro
<PabloRubianes> para eso te hacer un blog y te ponemos en el planet
<PabloRubianes> y no tenemos que administrar el blog 
<EduardoR> no entendí :(
<PabloRubianes> claro
<PabloRubianes> en el planet nos ponemos nosotros (los blogueros)
<PabloRubianes> y ahi no necesitas drupal
<PabloRubianes> lo que vos posteas sale en el planet
<EduardoR> ok, sin drupal?
<PabloRubianes> si claro
<EduardoR> ok, entonces sin drupal
<PabloRubianes> el planet que yo programe solo necesita las rss de los blog que agregues
<EduardoR> y donde posteás?
<PabloRubianes> el que quiera me pasa su rss y los sumo
<EduardoR> Blogspot?
<PabloRubianes> http://planet.ubuntu.org.uy/index.php
<PabloRubianes> blogger wordpress 
<PabloRubianes> o cualquiera que te de rss
<PabloRubianes> es lo mismo
<EduardoR> y que queda?
<EduardoR> te paso el rss de facebook
<PabloRubianes> vos posteas en categoria ubuntu-uy
<PabloRubianes> y sale
<PabloRubianes> si queres tambien
<PabloRubianes> y el planet publica las ultimas 3 entradas de ese rss
<EduardoR> :/
<EduardoR> y donde lo veo?
<PabloRubianes> donde ves que?
<PabloRubianes> el planet?
<PabloRubianes> http://planet.ubuntu.org.uy/index.php
<EduardoR> allí veo de todo menos uy
<PabloRubianes> les parece dejar planet + phpbb?
<pcapeluto> Este....yo no tengo Blog
<PabloRubianes> wordpress te da uno gratis
<pcapeluto> como hago para postear en Ubuntu Uruguay
<PabloRubianes> me pasas el rss
<danielmato> planet + phpb +1
<PabloRubianes> yo voy a dejar andando el planet
<pcapeluto> Pero para que me voy a crear una cuenta de Wordpress si tengo el blog de Ubuntu Uruguay
<pcapeluto> ?
<PabloRubianes> ahhhhhh bueno
<PabloRubianes> me rendi
<PabloRubianes> hagan lo que quieran
<EduardoR> sacamos Drupal para usar el Wordpress de otro, no tiene sentido
<pcapeluto> Claro
<PabloRubianes> usas tu wordpress
<PabloRubianes> no el de otro
<PabloRubianes> el planet agarra y amustra los blogs de todos
<pcapeluto> Pero perdés toda identidad
<PabloRubianes> por?
<PabloRubianes> si dice quien sos
<EduardoR> pcapeluto +1
<PabloRubianes> igual que el que tenes ahora en el drupal
<EduardoR> eso se hace con el Drupal actual
<pcapeluto> Pero que tiene que ver con Ubuntu Uruguay, solo sos un blog más del montón con el de tu usuario personal, eso no es un grupo  de usuarios 
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> sos uno mas en ubuntu uruguay
<PabloRubianes> si las noticias de ubuntu siempre son las mismas
<PabloRubianes> para que vamos a tener un blog de noticias para repetir
<pcapeluto> Ok,pero el Blog actual es el de la comunidad, que se centra y encuentra en un lugar común, el Wordpress es un montón de Blogs externos e individuales que juntas con un planet
<EduardoR> las noticias uruguayas no son muchas, ok
<danielmato> por ahora
<PabloRubianes> a ver pcapeluto pero vos publicas con cateegorias
<PabloRubianes> lo que queres postear de ubuntu uy le pones categoria ubuntu uy
<PabloRubianes> lo otro no
<PabloRubianes> y sale solo de lode ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> en ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> como hace todo en mundo en planet.ubuntu.com
<PabloRubianes> como cualquier planet
<pcapeluto> Ok, para un planet es genial
<pcapeluto> es su cometido
<EduardoR> perfecto, pero eso lo hacemos desde el Drupal sin problemas
<pcapeluto> pero un blog incluye comentarios y participacuión
<PabloRubianes> eso es solo para noticias
<PabloRubianes> la participacion tiene que ir al foro
<PabloRubianes> como cualquier foro
<danielmato> una pregunta, no es mejor discutir esto con una cerveza de por medio?
<EduardoR> mmm, creo que estamos mezcalndo
<EduardoR> danielmato +1
<pcapeluto> Es que son cosas diferentes
<EduardoR> o cocucha esfervecesnte
<magu42> danielmato⟿ fiestero
<danielmato> sip
<pcapeluto> El planet está pensado para juntar blogs
<danielmato> fiestero viejo...
<magu42> :)
<PabloRubianes> si quieren dejar el blog para solo que ubuntu uy publique esta bien
<pcapeluto> Si no tenés un blog para esos fines
<danielmato> cerveza cocuchao agua mineral...
<PabloRubianes> pero dejar el blog como estaba no
<pcapeluto> pero nosotros tenemos un blog
<pcapeluto> El Blog tiene que tener un orden
<PabloRubianes> sino hagan como quieran
<pcapeluto> y puede participar perfectamente del planet
<EduardoR> se me bajó la cafeina...
 * danielmato propone hacer esta charla en un ring, con refrescos y cerveza y chicas que peleen en barro
<EduardoR> el tema es complejo
<iznogud_> danielmato+2
<unimix> puedo preguntar algo ?
<PabloRubianes> dale
<EduardoR> estamos de reflexión...
<unimix> En el blog alguien registrado puede publicar un tutorial sin que sea revisado de antemano ?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> es un penal eso
<EduardoR> si
<pcapeluto> Habíamos quedado que los tutoriales y documentación ahora va para la Wiki
<unimix> Y si una persona repite los pasos de un tuto mal confeccionado, quien pone la cara ante esa persona, Ubuntu-UY ?
<EduardoR> pero yo posteaba tutoriales en phpBB y tampoco servía
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, pero no es solo tutoriales
<EduardoR> claro, eso es para un wiki
<EduardoR> porqu enadie puede contribuir en un tuto, solo responder
<PabloRubianes> un tipo en el blog puede poner que la ultima tendencis es formatear todo en FAT32 y queda hasta que alguien admin se de cuenta
<pcapeluto> unimix, no puede postear un anónimo, todos los usuarios están registrados
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, pero nadier revisa el registro
<EduardoR> evidentemente en el blog es un borrador
<pcapeluto> Ese es otro tema
<pcapeluto> no lo arreglas con un planet
<unimix> Ok, pero igualmente puede alguien, intencionalmente o no, postear algo mal hecho, que inclusive convlleve perdida de datos a quien lo siga al pie de la letra
<iznogud_> bueno gente hasta mañana
<unimix> o mas liviano, que sea una terrible pavada
<danielmato> saludos iznogud_ 
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, evidentemente alguien que no puede conectarse con launchpad a un sitio no se va a dar cuenta de que es un borraodr
<magu42> unimix⟿ actualmente , si 
<EduardoR> eso pasaria con cualquier sistema, wiki, blogo o phpbb 
<PabloRubianes> magu42, vos en la revisada habras viste terribles burradas
<unimix> un blog tiene mucha mas visibilidad que una wiki, por lo tanto si hay algo para corregir en una wiki es mas razonable. En un blog es mas arriegado, IMHO
<PabloRubianes> un blog en el mundo que vivimos que las noticas estan en todos lados es una cosa al pedo 
<EduardoR> lo estoy viendo en Facebook, con el Maceiras que es fan de mac
<PabloRubianes> si no es para publicar "nos reunimos en tal lado" 
<pcapeluto> Donde están las noticias?
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ estaba orientado buscar spamers , pero vi alguna cosa descartable sin pensarlo dos veces  , pero no mucho
<pcapeluto> En blogs?
<unimix> Los blogs de mayor prestigio no dan noticias, dan opinion
<PabloRubianes> y si queres noticias estan muylinux y novatilla
<unimix> es cierto que habran noticias que solo Ubuntu-UY puede generar, en primicia
<EduardoR> a veces hay cosas nuevas
<PabloRubianes> generar noticias es un desperdicio... podemos generar tutoriales o alguna otra cosa
<unimix> el resto de los blogs repetiran esa noticia. Eso es originalidad
<pcapeluto> Nadie dice que no generes tutoriales, son cosas diferentes
<PabloRubianes> pero no tenes tanto tiempo al dia
<EduardoR> tenemos que tener un lugar donde publicar cosas nuestras, no un wordpress de otro sitio
<PabloRubianes> yo digo de usar el tiempo que tenemos para esto en cosas que sirvan mas
<pcapeluto> pero con el mismo criterio que decis que un blog es algo inutil entonces no le veo la razón a crearse además de todo una cuenta de Wordpress para ser agregado en un planet
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, a mi lo que menos me importa es el drupal o planet
<PabloRubianes> solo con el foro estamos para mi
<unimix> los blogs que se integran a Planet Ubuntu son individuales, no hay blogs de LoCos
<EduardoR> el punto es que Drupal tiene todo eso ya actualmente instalado y andando
<pcapeluto> Ta... entonces vamos un pasito más... dejamos solo el Mailin List y el IRC
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> solo hay que configuralo como qurramos
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, pero no es sacar todo
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, pero el drupal no es solo configurarlo
<pcapeluto> Es que lo único que tiene el sitio y que permite la participación (además del foro) es el Blog
<PabloRubianes> y todo lo que es obsoleto que hay que borrar
<PabloRubianes> ?
<EduardoR> y reconfigurar categorias del foro drupal
<EduardoR> es igual que reconfigurar categorias del phpBB
<EduardoR> solo que tenemos 2 login diferentes en el mismo sitio
<PabloRubianes> bueno dejamos el drupal
<PabloRubianes> y fijate como hacer para que la gente no pueda postear en el blog
<EduardoR> y el planet de alguna formalo mandamos a la principal
<PabloRubianes> el planet borralo
<PabloRubianes> los 2 no sirven
<pcapeluto> Pero la pucha... son cosas diferentes el Blog y el planet
<danielmato> gente, me estoy quedando sin baterias...
<PabloRubianes> pero van a ser las mismas
<PabloRubianes> no hay tantas noticias
<danielmato> que paso con la comisión de tecnologia, no es este un tema para eso?
<EduardoR> al planet solo los rss de nuestros blogs y novatilas y otros blogs famosos
<pcapeluto> La persona que entra al sitio puede encontrar en un solo lugar las noticias de otros blogs, y en nuestro blog va a encontrar noticias que pueden o no pertenecer a otros lados, yo en el planet por ejemplo no voy a agregar a OMG pero puedo traducir las noticias y ponerlas en nuestro Blog
<pcapeluto> eso aparecería en el planet
<pcapeluto> Puede ponerse como condición que los blogs del planet no pueden reproducirse como noticia en el nuestro
<PabloRubianes> pero las noticas de omg tambien las traducen los blogs famosso
<pcapeluto> aunque pueden opinarse al respecto
<PabloRubianes> entonces en planet va a ser una copia del blog
<EduardoR> quizás estoy confundido (lo acepto) el planet de ubuntu-uy es un rss para planet.ubuntu o es para nuestro sitio?
<PabloRubianes> y para eso me quedo con el blog
<danielmato> este cuerpo se retira, el sueño ha vencido
<danielmato> saludos
<pcapeluto> nos vemos danielmato
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, para nuestro
<magu42> nas danielmato 
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, el planet.ubuntu solo agrega rss de ubuntu members
<pcapeluto> El planet puede tener 100 blogs diferentes apareciendo
<pcapeluto> nuestro Blog tiene cosas nuestras
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, ese planet con 100 blogs no es performante
<PabloRubianes> y re reviento el serviro
<EduardoR> y que te parece que nuestro planet aparezca en la principal?
<pcapeluto> performante?
<PabloRubianes> lo programe yo
<PabloRubianes> para que no tenga que correr en el servidor genera en el momento la entrada
<pcapeluto> Digo 100 por decir un número, no es el caso
<PabloRubianes> por lo que si pones muchos blogs diria mas de 30 seria un recurso gigante para el servidor
<pcapeluto> A lo que voy es que o por ejemplo entrando a un solo lugar puedo leer las noticias publicadas en otro lado, luego puedo ir al blog nuestro y opinar al respecto, eso es participar
<EduardoR> digo de poner algo dinamico ene l principal ,como sea
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, si se puede poner una lista de los temas del blog en el principal
<PabloRubianes> usando el planet que programe
<PabloRubianes> eso no seria mucho quilombo
<EduardoR> ok, ya es un avance
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, pero si la noticia no esta en nuestro blog?
<PabloRubianes> jaja 
<PabloRubianes> donde participan?
<pcapeluto> En el blog yo genero una entrada comentando tal o cual noticia, y la gente opina
<pcapeluto> en el Planet eso no podés hacerlo
<EduardoR> que les parece sacar el permiso de postear cosas nuevas en nuestro blog y dejarlo para nosotros
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> vas al blog de quien publico
<pcapeluto> Genial, y me registro en ubuntutips para comentar
<EduardoR> pará, el permiso se saca de publicar cosas nuevas, no de comentar
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> por eso
<PabloRubianes> la dejamos solo por nuestro blog, con escritores restringidos y listo
<EduardoR> +1
<PabloRubianes> igual hay que trabajar en el drupal para que sea un blog y no un sitio como era antes
<pcapeluto> Eduardor, hay un perfil creado para "Blogeros" que tiene permiso para ello, sería solo cuestión de agregar a los usuarios a ese rol para que ellos puedan postear y no otros
<PabloRubianes> y sacarla pila de cosas
<PabloRubianes> y el foro de drupal
<PabloRubianes> tiene las categorias raras
<EduardoR> pacpeluto, pero hay que sacarle los permisos al usuario registrado
<EduardoR> estoy de acuerdo que solo los que tienen rol de blogeros puedan postear cosas nuevas
<pcapeluto> No lo recuerdo, vas a los roles y a los usuarios registrados (El rol) le sacas permiso de posteo, eso se lo das al de Blogeros y listo
<EduardoR> el de blogeros lo tiene, pero tambien el registrado, por eso puede cualquiera
<EduardoR> lo estuve viendo ayer
<pcapeluto> Claro
<PabloRubianes> bueno me voy a comer....
<PabloRubianes> si hacen modificaciones en el sitio principal
<EduardoR> hace 3 horas que discutimos
<PabloRubianes> commiteen los cambios
<pcapeluto> se lo sacás al de registrado y luego solo le asignas al usuario que te interesa el rol de Blogero
<PabloRubianes> asi quedan guardados en launchpad
<EduardoR> yo tambien me entrevero :P
<pcapeluto> Al rol de registrado le desmarcas la posiblidad de blogear
<EduardoR> los unicos cambios son de la foto de la principal
<EduardoR> exacto
<pcapeluto> luego al usuario que querés que sea blogero le asignás ese rol y listo
<EduardoR> al registrado le quitás solo crear tema nuevo
<pcapeluto> Eso es algo que hace tiempo había probado para quitar el spamm
<EduardoR> que pueda responder
<PabloRubianes> bueno en un rato vuelvo....
<pcapeluto> dale
<PabloRubianes> y commiteen los cambios!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<EduardoR> dale quizás quedamos vivos
<PabloRubianes> nadie commiteo nada de lo que cambiaron
<EduardoR> el shipit falta
<pcapeluto> Yo ni máquina tengo así que dificil comitear algo
<EduardoR> ni me acuerdo como comitiar eso
<EduardoR> bueno, veo
<PabloRubianes> bueno entonces no tequeteen mucho jejeje
<EduardoR> como comitiaría los permisos de un archivo?
<PabloRubianes> los permisos de un archivo nos e commitean
<EduardoR> colo le digo este archivo es 666
<pcapeluto> Nooooooooooooooo
<EduardoR> entonces no sirve comitear
<pcapeluto> El demonio
<PabloRubianes> eso ponelo en el archivo config.txt
<EduardoR> jajaj
<PabloRubianes> y explica como usarlo....
<EduardoR> cielos, me siento como de 40 años
<PabloRubianes> mira que unimix quiere "tomar prestado " el sitio para arg
<EduardoR> el shipit?
<PabloRubianes> no todo
<PabloRubianes> lo del principal
<unimix> el que tienen ahora nos parece buenisimo, uno de los mejores vistos en Sudamerica
<EduardoR> el que temina en .uy?
<virusuy> unimix: son 30 dolares por semana
<virusuy> si lo queres fork-ear
<EduardoR> caramba , jeje
<unimix> esto lo estuvimos conversando enuna reunion interna hace 15 dias atras
<virusuy> te hacemos una rebaja y son 43
<magu42> virusuy⟿ estaba despierto
<virusuy> yo siempre estoy.. soy como jesuschrist
<PabloRubianes> unimix, usenlo porque en un tiempo van a ser los unicos usandolo
<virusuy> pero un cacho mas confiable
<magu42> ;)
<pcapeluto> Ja... lo hicimos todo entre nosotros y llevando los cambios por Launchpad
<PabloRubianes> como venimos en cualquier momento me lo pelan
<unimix> en mi opinion y disculpen que sea directo, vana romper algo que funciona
<EduardoR> aunque tengo una objecion con el openid de Launchpad
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, reporta el bug
<EduardoR> es un bug del sitio nuestro
<PabloRubianes> unimix, el sitio principal no lo van a tocar porque se quema todo.......
<unimix> :)
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, ya te dije que del principal el openid se va
<EduardoR> pero lo necesita el Shipit
<EduardoR> al menos que quede en el shipit
<unimix> shipit de Canonical ? NO existe mas
<EduardoR> el resto tanto me da
<EduardoR> el shipit-uy
<pcapeluto> El principal nos costó un huevo a todos llegar a como se ve actualmente así que eso no creo que se valla
<unimix> ahhh
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal/shipituy.php
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, deja a iznogud un rato y vemos?
<unimix> pcapeluto, se nota mucho el laburo que le metieron. Esta muy bueno, sinceramente
<PabloRubianes> y estaria buenisimo que lo usen
<EduardoR> pero le falta mas dinamismo!!!
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, es una pagina no una red social
<PabloRubianes> andate a facebook
<EduardoR> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> pero es verdad
<PabloRubianes> no es una red social
<EduardoR> de paso pregunto, el modulo ese de twiter, realmente ayuda algo?
<unimix> creo que quien entre a un site de un LoCO team no busca "dinamismo" busca soluciones, se informa, se mete en tema
<PabloRubianes> no se que tanto dinamismo quieren
<unimix> a distraer :)
<EduardoR> hay que reactivar el foro de drupal entonces
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ y las web amigas , desaparecieron  :(
<unimix> Perdonen la pregunta, pero no usan Ubuntu Forums ? Por que ?
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, el sidebar ese sacalo entero
<PabloRubianes> por launchpad y estan en english.....
<EduardoR> sacamos lo de 6.06, 6.10..., 
<PabloRubianes> no?
<PabloRubianes> seria lo ideal usar ubuntu forums
<PabloRubianes> ahi hay pila de gente para responder
<EduardoR> y ubuntu-es?
<EduardoR>  Ubuntu.es
<unimix> PabloRubianes, +1 a full
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, donde?
<unimix> y que la interface este en Ingles no molesta una vez que se aprende a usarla
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, eso el algo que no anda... y pedimos control y no nos respondieron
<EduardoR> hay gente que no puede ver frases en inglés. alguna palabras pasa, pero nada mas
<EduardoR> no sabía
<unimix> pero noes obligatorio postear en INgles en el foro de un LoCo team
<pcapeluto> El uruguayo promedio es negado 100% al inglés, si tienen un antivirus que jamás usan ni revisan pero está en inglés ya no lo quieren
 * virusuy come cereales con leche mientras lee el log
<pcapeluto> me voy que tengo que madrugar en un rato
<pcapeluto> voy  a ver si descanso un poco
<EduardoR> que tal si seguimos mañana
<pcapeluto> noes estamos viendo
<pcapeluto> Esto va a seguir toda la semana
<PabloRubianes> si
<EduardoR> a la misma hora y el mismo #channel
<EduardoR> le sacolo del permiso de blog?
<EduardoR> porque eso era lo que mas o menos todos estamos de acuerdo
<EduardoR> lo aguanto
<pcapeluto> si, sacalo
<EduardoR> pero creo que vamos para eso, no?
<magu42> y que funcione esta dir , es rechazada  consejo_grupo@ubuntu.org.uy    :)
<EduardoR> y veo de sacar alguna cosa mas
<EduardoR> donde dice?
<PabloRubianes> consejo@ubuntu.org.uy
<magu42> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/ConsejoComunitario
<EduardoR> la wiki es otro laburo
<EduardoR> cambio trivial
<EduardoR> ya está
<magu42> trivial peor no les pude escribir
<magu42> pero*
<magu42> ;)
<EduardoR> jaja
<magu42> yá está , lujo
<EduardoR> try again
<EduardoR> y de paso averiguo si estoy en el consejo
<magu42> ahora no les escribo nada !!
<EduardoR> creo que hay que estar en el grupo para recibir
<EduardoR> asi que no entiendo para que la publican...
<magu42> supuestamente estás ahi EduardoR 
<EduardoR> pero ya hice pruebas y no me llega nada
<EduardoR> quizás era esa otra que no andaba, no recuerdo
<magu42> salió correo EduardoR 
<PabloRubianes> bueno me voy yendo saludos
<magu42> nas PabloRubianes 
<magu42> nas a todos 
<PabloRubianes> manana me conecto
<EduardoR> 3:30 horas de reunion 
<EduardoR> si no sale algo bueno...
<EduardoR> me voy a comer algo 
<carlo_> alguien habla español?
<Guest28409> hola
<Guest28409> hay alguien?
<charlie> HOLA GENTE LINDA, QUE TAL?
<charlie> alguien para charlar?
<PabloRubianes> como andas charlie ?
<charlie> la oy remando Pablo
<charlie> perdón voy
<PabloRubianes> ja yo tambien
<charlie> ando en busca de comprar un monitor LCD para la compu
<PabloRubianes> tan buenos esos
<PabloRubianes> y los leds
<charlie> sip, son super prácticos
<charlie> esos salen un poco más
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> pero ni idea cuanto
<charlie> además hay unos que son monitor y TV
<charlie> arrancan en 100 dól.
<PabloRubianes> ta buena esa... y metes 2 x 1
<charlie> SIIIII!!!
<charlie> claro que esos estan más salados
<PabloRubianes> yo quiero conseguir una maquina con 2 monitores
<PabloRubianes> pero por ahora tengo lapop
<charlie> AHHHH
<charlie> y 2 monitores para que?
<PabloRubianes> para monitor dual
<PabloRubianes> tenes un escritorio en cada monitor
<charlie> mmmmm
<charlie> interesante
<charlie> che, que pasa con los demás....estan congelados
 * charlie smile
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> siempre la gente se conecta y hace otra cosa...
<PabloRubianes> por ejemplo yo toy laburando
<charlie> ahhhh, que bonito
<charlie> y en que laburas
<charlie> o haces que laburas
<PabloRubianes> programador
<charlie> ahhhh, entonces estabien, esto es parte de tu tarea......jejejeje
<dylan66> saludos charlie PabloRubianes 
<charlie> hola Dylan, que tal?
<charlie> cheeee....no hay chicas tampoco?
<PabloRubianes> hol dylan66 
<dylan66> bien y ustedes
<PabloRubianes> charlie: algunas... pero si tas buscando levanta un grupo de usuario linux no es lo mas recomendable....
<PabloRubianes> viste como es....
<dylan66> no es el lugar mas indicado jeje
<charlie> mmm, todo bien
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> de donde son?
<charlie> ni hablemos de otros géneros
<dylan66> yo de AIgua maldonado ustedes?
<charlie> yo soy de acá nomás....la ciudad industrial
<PabloRubianes> montevideo
<PabloRubianes> dylan66: fuiste a la fiesta en maldonado?
<dylan66> noo vivo a 100 km de la capital
<dylan66> y no uso ubuntu aunue lo use
<PabloRubianes> ahhhh
<charlie> paaa, aiguá está medio en la mitad de la nada
<dylan66> jejeje
<dylan66> bien al norte de maldonado
<dylan66> a 50 km de minas
<charlie> pero debe ser super tranqui
<charlie> pasé alguna vez por ahi
<dylan66> si demasiado tranquilo somo unos 3000 hab
<charlie> recuerdo que tienen el festival del jabalí
<dylan66> siiiii
<dylan66> la ciudad aventura somos jej
<PabloRubianes> nunca fui
<dylan66> cazamos el jabali
<charlie> está re zarpado y es algo peligroso
<dylan66> se forma un grupo de cazadores y con el permiso de los dueñosd el campo salen a cazr durante un dia y medio
<dylan66> lueo presentan las piezas de caza en el festival
<charlie> asi es
<charlie> hay padrillos bastante grande
<dylan66> si y a veces destrozan a los perros
<dylan66> con sus colmillos
<dylan66> tu a que te dedicas charlie ?
<PabloRubianes> bueno despues vuelvo saludos
<charlie> soy jefe de personal
<charlie> y ya estoy por salir a almorzaaaaar
<dbertua> hola gente
<dbertua> el ratman está vegetando o reloadeandose ;)
<virusuy> buenas
<dbertua> hola virusuy
<virusuy> dbertua: todo ok ?P
<merchus2> holas a todos
<EduardoR> hola!
<merchus2> hola EduardoR
<EduardoR> :)
<merchus2> que se cuenta?
<EduardoR> perdon, pero me enseñaron que no debo hablar con la boca llena  :/
<EduardoR> jiji
<EduardoR> cambios en ubuntu.org.uy
<EduardoR> me contaron que querias una remera, que talle?
<EduardoR> todavía no comencé con el pedido de remeras, pero sale dentro de poco
<merchus2> si 
<merchus2> quiero una
<merchus2> decime son remras tipo gering?
<EduardoR> otra marca, pero yo estoy usando una y se siente bien 
<EduardoR> es muy subjetivo
<EduardoR> pero la marca anterior no estaba tan buena
<merchus2> jejeje si si pero es para asi poder decirte un talle
<EduardoR> hay s, m, l, xl, xxl
<merchus2> un m anda bien 
<merchus2> :)
<EduardoR> tengo una lista de las medidas...
<merchus2> bien ahy
<EduardoR> http://indiewears.com/stamp-size-reference/
<EduardoR> pero es el de hombre
<EduardoR> talles de mujer no se hicieron
<EduardoR> no sabíamos que tenian entalladas
<merchus2> bien 
<merchus2> una m esta bien 
<EduardoR> empiezo a apuntar
<merchus2> bueno, que color tienen
<EduardoR> solo negro , diseño en tinta blanca
<merchus2> buenisimo
<merchus2> a hora dime lo mas importante, cuanto sale?
<EduardoR> el diseño que ves en el portal http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal/
<EduardoR> todos esos que estamos alli , je
 * virusuy esta compilando el kernel de una XO
<EduardoR> el precio, debería ser $280
<EduardoR> vamos a ver si no lo bajamos 
<EduardoR> o lo subimos
<merchus2> no subir no jajajaja
<EduardoR> una XO reloaded !!!!
<merchus2> yo estoy ubuntuzando mi residencia
<merchus2> ya lo voy istalando en 3 pc,s
<EduardoR> heeyyyy!!!
<virusuy> EduardoR: vamos por ese modulo bluetooth
<virusuy> va a demorar una eternidad, pero bueno, vamos a ver si compila con fritas
<virusuy> recien estoy clonando el repo del kernel
<EduardoR> suerte-n-pila!
<merchus2> EduardoR despues como hacemos para que tenga la camiseta en mis manos?
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> hola PabloRubianes, no pe pegues soy Giordano!
<asterismo> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2011-11-09
<asterismo> todo mal
<asterismo> me tuve que pasar a Xubuntu
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, hola, ahora que hiciste?
<PabloRubianes> jejej
<PabloRubianes> asterismo, que paso?
<asterismo> el unity sera muy lindo
<EduardoR> que separé a los blogers
<asterismo> pero ni siquiera anda
<asterismo> anda lento
<asterismo> se tranca todo
<asterismo> muevo una ventana a 1 FPS
<asterismo> no puede ser
<asterismo> es el colmo
<asterismo> no se para que me sali de maverick
<asterismo> andaba bien por lo menos
<EduardoR> Chan!
<asterismo> ahora con XFCE es otra cosa
<PabloRubianes> uniy anda bien
<asterismo> se me crasheaba la sesion de unity browseando fotos...
<asterismo> y mira que yo tiendo a darle pa'delante a las cosas nuevas
<asterismo> trate de que me gustara
<asterismo> pero no
<asterismo> no hubo caso..
<asterismo> boooo
<asterismo> tengo una laptop
<asterismo> tendra un par de anios
<asterismo> pero no es vieja
<asterismo> es un AMD Turion 2.1 GHz
<asterismo> 4GB de RAM
<asterismo> ATI Radeon HD 3200 de 512 de video
<asterismo> y el unity se arrastra
<asterismo> pero se arrastra mal
<asterismo> en la netbook de Sabrina 
<PabloRubianes> a mi me funciona genial
<asterismo> una Samsung N150 con el Atom N450
<asterismo> se arrastraba tambien
<asterismo> sabrina casi me mata
<asterismo> y en el P4 de 3.4 GHz, 2 GB RAM y ATI Radeon 9800 de 256MB
<asterismo> tambien se arrastraba y encima se me crasheaba la sesion viendo fotos con el GThumb
<asterismo> yo que se
<asterismo> mira que busque
<asterismo> busque
<asterismo> meti mano
<asterismo> reporte bugs
<asterismo> ni pelota
<asterismo> nadie me contesto
<asterismo> todos los flacos de ubuntu-beginners tienen o lucid o maverick
<asterismo> ninguno anda con unity
<asterismo> no se
<asterismo> me pase al XFCE y lisssto
<asterismo> que raro che
<asterismo> ademas me parecia re lindo el disenio y todo...
<asterismo> pero ta
<asterismo> por lo menos trate
<asterismo> ustedes que experiencia tienen con unity che?
<PabloRubianes> la proxima anda mejor
<merchus2> el del 11.10?
<asterismo> si si
<asterismo> oneiric
<merchus2> anduvo bien
<merchus2> medio se tranca al abrir algunos programas
<merchus2> pero no mas problemas que ese
<EduardoR> yo lo probé en 11.04 y luego de un tiempo se desconfiguró todo y no anubo mas, ahora tengo la Acer One bien chiquita con Oneiric y anda, pero no la usao en serio
<EduardoR> la verdad que Unity debería seguir siendo para la version Ubuntu Netbook 
<EduardoR> no para desktop
<EduardoR> está diseñado para unificar hacia los tablets
<asterismo> justo la netbook te parece?
<EduardoR> es como unificar los coches a lo que necesita una silla de ruedas para inválidos
<asterismo> pero unifiquemos con algo que sea mas rapido
<merchus2> me gusta mas el 11.04
<EduardoR> la tablet no tiene mouse ni teclado
<asterismo> no se como puede ser eso rapido en una tablet si es lento en un AMD Turion X2
<EduardoR> asi que logremos que se use con el movimiento del ojo 
<asterismo> jajaja
<asterismo> me tengo que ir ahora
<asterismo> capaz mas tarde entro
<EduardoR> ya te descargaste!
<EduardoR> asterismo 
<EduardoR> estamos con el tema del site web
<merchus2> asterismo cuenta hasta mil y respira
<EduardoR> blog vs Foro!
<asterismo> jajaja
<asterismo> si
<asterismo> perdon
<asterismo> EduardoR
<EduardoR> vamos a necesitar opiniones
<asterismo> todos pasamos por esto alguna vez en la vida
<EduardoR> jajajaja
<merchus2> yo la verdad estoy muy conforme con el ubuntu 11.04
<merchus2> y eso que lo tengo con unity 2d
<EduardoR> yo no me quejo, aunque ahora estoy en Classic (sin efectos)
<EduardoR> si entro con Classic todas las letras aparecen de cabeza 
<merchus2> yo soy dueña (in)felizmente  de una sis
<merchus2> asi que no tengo efectos ni de casualidad
<danielmato> buenas noches
<merchus2> buenas danielmato
<danielmato> hola merchus2 
<danielmato> por lo que veo seguis renegando de la sis...
<danielmato> que hay de menú hoy?
<merchus2> jajaja si danielmato, pero aun asi muy conforme con mi ubuntu 11.04
<virusuy> danielmato: por aca hay torta gallega, kings of leon en el reproductor y un XO compilando el kernel :-D
<EduardoR> miren como me quedó el escritorio http://ahb.me/4yNp
<EduardoR> esto es en Classic
<danielmato> muy gracioso virusuy 
<EduardoR> alguna vez vieron FLIPAR un Ubuntu?
<merchus2> :D
<virusuy> danielmato: no es nada gracioso, es verdad. 
<merchus2> no se que es eso EduardoR
<EduardoR> eso es un flip horizontal de todas las letras 
<EduardoR> entra al link http://ahb.me/4yNp
<EduardoR> es mi escritorio en modo classic
<EduardoR> en 11.04
<merchus2> ok
<EduardoR> los iconos y letras estan invertidos
<danielmato> gracioso y chistosito salió virusuy... torta gallega, me hace acordar a mi juventud...
<EduardoR> pero no pasa ni en Unity, ni en Classic (sin efectos)
<virusuy> danielmato: no se si lo decis en modo irónico 
<danielmato> claro que si
<danielmato> me encanta la gente con sentido del humor
<EduardoR> lo de compilar el kernel de XO suena muy gracioso
<danielmato> eso es en serio
<merchus2> u.u
<danielmato> lo de compilar suena gracioso... pero no lo es en lo mas minimo... o si
<EduardoR> solo falta que nos cuentes que podes firmar la imagen de la XO para las XO uruguayas 
<EduardoR> en estos días los peruanos estaban haciendo nueva imagen de la XO para Perú
<EduardoR> la comunidad peruana, no una empresa (como acá)
<virusuy> EduardoR: pensas que recompilo el kernel por la comunidad?
<virusuy> esto es una asignación en mi trabajo.
<danielmato> virusuy viene por el lado de menú - charla / menú - comida... de ahi el chiste
<EduardoR> claro, pero no es una XO uruguaya, es una desbloqueada
<EduardoR> las XO uruguayas con un monolito de codigo tan  abierto como un router cisco
<danielmato> EduardoR, pensá que podría ser peor...
<EduardoR> aunque al  router cisco se puede actualizar el firmware
<EduardoR> peor que hacerte creer que tenes software libre y hasta Stallman lo aplauda?
<EduardoR> en un Geode con 256MB de RAM y 1Gb de disco no hay ni XP que ande
<EduardoR> creo que apenas se agoten las baterias de las verdes, van a quedar de pisapapeles
<merchus2> no jodas que no sirven pa nada?
<danielmato> pinto cenar, ya vuelvo
<EduardoR> El tema es que no se pueden actualizar por parte de la comunidad
<EduardoR> nadie es libre de hacerlo si no las desbloquean
<EduardoR> no estoy en contra de OLPC ni de las XO, estoy en contra del bloqueo local que las inutiliza
<EduardoR> y si no permiten en el futuro desbloquearlas, es posible que no sirvan mas
<merchus2> de acuerdo
<merchus2> dado el gasto y el uso, deberian desbloquearlas
<EduardoR> y todo pinta que prefieren que se conviertan en pisapapeles que aceptar que le salio el tiro por la culata
<merchus2> nooo
<EduardoR> le echan la culpa a los niños , a las maestras burras, etc
<merchus2> a los niños ni ahi, muchos las cuidan
<EduardoR> y no hablo mas porque tenemos log :/
<merchus2> jejejeje ok
<EduardoR> el tema que Sugar ya dijo que debian actualizar el sugar
<EduardoR> SugarLabs
<merchus2> y nada...
<EduardoR> cuando estuvieron aqui
<EduardoR> está lleno de errores ya resueltos
<EduardoR> el sugar falla como loco, se pierden cosas
<merchus2> entonces no hay mucho que pensar
<EduardoR> uno nunca sabe si la foto que sacó sigue allí
<merchus2> a actualizar y listo
<EduardoR> de hecho está alli, pero se pierde la referencia en el diario
<EduardoR> no podés actualizarla si ellos no publican una nueva imagen
<merchus2> claro
<EduardoR> basada en el sugar nuevo
<merchus2> que tema he
<EduardoR> y las actividades nuevas empiezan a ser para el sugar nuevo
<merchus2> y estos en el tiempo
<EduardoR> el 0.92, aqui es 0.88
<merchus2> uf
<EduardoR> parece que ademas las memorias del disco duro se están estropeando
<merchus2> te queres morir, lo que deberia ser una herramienta funcional
<EduardoR> y como es una imagen, yn o es instalación, algunos sectores mal y la máquina no sirve para mas nada
<merchus2> esta en vias de extincion 
<EduardoR> o la quieren extinguir
<EduardoR> la cosa que fue un experimento
<EduardoR> fuimos los primeros en el mundo
<merchus2> si eso se sabia
<merchus2> pero debemos seguir
<EduardoR> argentina y brasil vieron y se tiraron por la OTRA
<merchus2> lo considero una gran herramienta
<merchus2> y mas ahora
<EduardoR> la OLPC es sin fines de lucro, pero las Classmate de INTEL son un negocio
<merchus2> eso si 
<EduardoR> ahora que OLPC se quemó con las XO, los vivos se pasan a las de Intel y le instalan Sugar  o lo que quieren, ya que es gratis
<EduardoR> ayer estaba leyendo una cosa que me dejo estupefacto
<merchus2> y si el negocio
<EduardoR> las XO son las unicas que la pantalla es reflectiva, y puede funcionar al sol
<efpc2003> buenas
<EduardoR> hola efpc2004
<merchus2> hola efpc2003
<efpc2003> novedades de algo?
<EduardoR> la tecnología de esa pantalla es muy curiosa
<EduardoR> novedades en la web
<efpc2003> a ver
<EduardoR> el blog ahora sería solo para noticias
<EduardoR> se supone que estaríamos discutiendo eso
<efpc2003> pero con el foro de la mano
<EduardoR> el foro de drupal
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/forum
<EduardoR> de la mano de quien?
<merchus2> esta buena la pagina
<merchus2> estube viendo las fotos del encuentro del 29
<merchus2> estan buenas :D
<EduardoR> hay que definir que estructura le hacemos al foro
<EduardoR> tiene cosas muy viejas
<EduardoR> y magu42 dijo que queria revisar todo el sitio buscando cosas interesantes que guardar
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ de momento solo spamers
<efpc2003> purge... a depurar se ha dicho
<EduardoR> tengo la sospecha que vamos a estar 20 años buscando...
<EduardoR> encontrastes algo?
<EduardoR> Hice Forums » Baúl de los recuerdos » 
<magu42> ahi mismo http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/forum   dale a Sam1111
<magu42> y de tongtong2  se te escaparon unos
<danielmato> volvi
<EduardoR> pero ya vuelvo...
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<danielmato> hola SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, virusuy EduardoR PabloRubianes ratman \o
<merchus2> regrese
<danielmato> veo que la cosa esta muy tranqui esta noche
<danielmato> me toca dormir temprano entonces
<danielmato> nos vemos gente
<Eventurismo-8> BUENAS NOCHES!!...
<PabloRubianes> hola Eventurismo-8 hoy es un dia menos agitado
<PabloRubianes> se acaba de ir daniel
<Eventurismo-8> hola!! si yo recien llego y me conecte
<EduardoR> queda alguien?=
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, 
<Eventurismo-8> eventurismo-8 o sea yo....
<EduardoR> Ya veo que nos encontramos en Facebook
<lunatiCC0> hola EduardoR
<lunatiCC0> hola ratman 
<EduardoR> hola
<lunatiCC0> acá shamiel, como salio fedora 16 vengo a trollear, jaja
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<lunatiCC0> (h0cin es muy aburrido para trollear)
<lunatiCC0> aguante Fedora, Ubuntu FEO, xD
<EduardoR> genial, bienvenido :P
<lunatiCC0> como anda todo?
<EduardoR> jaja, todo bien?
<lunatiCC0> bien
<lunatiCC0> xD
<EduardoR> aqui estamos por poner todo verde mint...
<lunatiCC0> las distros verdes son mejores
<EduardoR> creo que quedan 1 o 2 usando Unity :P
<lunatiCC0> eso todo el mundo lo sabe
<lunatiCC0> pff, la ultima vez q probe el unity fue hace la 10.10
<lunatiCC0> o la 11.4
<lunatiCC0> no me acuerdo
<EduardoR> mejoró un montó
<EduardoR> 11.04
<EduardoR> montón, pero sigue apareciendo cuando no debe y escondiéndose cuando uno la necesita
<lunatiCC0> yo le instale a todos mis amigos ubuntu en la ucu, y por ahora todos estan vivos
<EduardoR> y que versión era?
<lunatiCC0> la 11.4, ahora ya todos habian actualizado, andaban como locas, uno se animo a poner gnome shell en la 11.4, el resto supongo q estan con unity
<EduardoR> el unity es para personas que no puede manejar mas de 3 ventanas
<EduardoR> casi es como la Starter Edition de Ubuntu 
<lunatiCC0> despues de estas dos semanas de trabajo, donde encontro en una debian stable todos los bugs posibles (reportados y todo) ya me sirve todo
<lunatiCC0> jaja
<EduardoR> el fedora 16 cual se baja?
<lunatiCC0> eh?
<lunatiCC0> como cual?
<EduardoR> yo una vez baje una y no instalaba era solo live
<EduardoR> por eso pregunto 
<lunatiCC0> al menos ahora las live instalan
<lunatiCC0> y te dire q mejor las live, al dvd no le tengo fe
<EduardoR> jaja, era así nomás?
<lunatiCC0> el wallpaper es casi mas feo q el de la ultima version, odio el grub2, y kde4.7 aun esta verde
<lunatiCC0> si
<EduardoR> en una reunion de intaladores para flisol, recuerdo haber iniciado un live y nos volvimos locos 
<lunatiCC0> sabes q aun busco quien hace los wallpaper de fedora
<EduardoR> no tenía install, lo miramos casi todos y no estaba
<lunatiCC0> estoy seguro q es alguien de windows
<lunatiCC0> ahora tiene
<lunatiCC0> los live son mas confiables
<lunatiCC0> al menos por ahora
<lunatiCC0> el tema del booteo este raro (eufi o algo asi) y el k3.1 han dado algun q otro problema
<EduardoR> o sea, entro aqui http://fedoraproject.org/get-fedora
<EduardoR> y el descargar ahora, es es, no?
<lunatiCC0> en mi laptop nada con k3.1 se apaga bien
<lunatiCC0> ese es el live con gnome
<lunatiCC0> live e instalador
<EduardoR> perfecto, 
<EduardoR> gnome3?
<lunatiCC0> se, el progreso es doloroso
<lunatiCC0> xD
<PabloRubianes> anda EduardoR con unity tengo 15 ventanas abiertas ahora....
<PabloRubianes> el que no puede sos vos
<EduardoR> poder se puede, usarlas es una pesadilla
<EduardoR> ahora tengo 8, las puedo contar y saltar de una a otra en un click, lo necesito práctico 
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jajaja 
<lunatiCC0> en una de esas si gnome3 y unity se juntan logran algo usable, la cantidad de personas q estan yendo a xfce es asombroso
<EduardoR> eXacto!
<lunatiCC0> y kde no es para cualquier persona o maquina
<PabloRubianes> lunatiCC0, unity es gnome3
<EduardoR> ayer agregué xubuntu-desktop  al Oneiric de la Acer One y me gustó bastante
<PabloRubianes> unity no es gnome-shell
<lunatiCC0> cuando digo gnome3 digo gnome shell
<PabloRubianes> lo mismo decian de KDE 4
<PabloRubianes> esta cancion ya la escuche antes
<EduardoR> si mejoraran un poco a Sugar quizás estaría genial
<lunatiCC0> PabloRubianes, nuestra profesión es hablar mal hasta que podemos hablar bien
<lunatiCC0> xD
<EduardoR> sabías que se puede resetear la pass de root de las ceibalitas?
<EduardoR> ya casi es un fedora
<lunatiCC0> solo falta q lo actualicen 4 años y hasta se puede usar
<EduardoR> descarga muy lento
<EduardoR> hay torrents?
<lunatiCC0> lento? acabo de bajar la iso de kde en 30min
<lunatiCC0> si hay torrent
<lunatiCC0> pera
<EduardoR> bajo a 30K
<EduardoR> taringa por favor no
<lunatiCC0> 32 o 64?
<EduardoR> 32
<lunatiCC0> http://torrent.fedoraproject.org/torrents/Fedora-16-i686-Live-Desktop.torrent
<EduardoR> http://torrent.fedoraproject.org/ essso
<lunatiCC0> eh?
<EduardoR> listo
<EduardoR> ahora me gusta mas
<EduardoR> bajando a 500K
<EduardoR> TEA 21minutos
<lunatiCC0> claro, lo q me sorprendi es la mejora del kubuntu
<EduardoR> si me desconecto es que absorbio todo el ancho de banda...
<lunatiCC0> ja
<EduardoR> si?
<lunatiCC0> si, aun le falta para llegar a suse u otras distros kde, pero mejoro
<EduardoR> como kde no me agrada
<lunatiCC0> tampoco le agradas a kde
<EduardoR> salvo el k3b
<lunatiCC0> k3b, k9copy y amarok son insustituibles
<lunatiCC0> sobre todo el k9copy
<lunatiCC0> no encontre nada parecido en el mundo gnome
<lunatiCC0> ademas con las nuevas actividades me parece q hicieron algo genial, no cambio a kde
<lunatiCC0> bueno, me voy despidiendo, otro dia entro a molestar, saludos ubunteros
<EduardoR> algun día tendré que ponerlo a prueba, pero tipo una semana seguido
<EduardoR> es un placer
<EduardoR> y a ver cuando hacen un lanzamiento
<EduardoR> y no invitan
<EduardoR> y nos invitan
<lunatiCC0> un lanzamiento? jaja
<lunatiCC0> tas como poco
<lunatiCC0> loco
<EduardoR> llamale como quieras
<EduardoR> para hagan algo
<lunatiCC0> podriamos hacer un asado, eso tal vez si
<EduardoR> pero*
<lunatiCC0> si hacemos los invitamos
<EduardoR> pizza, lo que venga
<lunatiCC0> nos vemos
<EduardoR> dale!
<EduardoR> una despedida de de año linuxera, que tul?
<EduardoR> por lo menos vemos un par de caras mas :) :)
<EduardoR> ya tengo Fedora 16, mañana lo pruebo...
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, proba ahora?
<magu42> nas
<merchus2> holas a todos
<virusuy> merchus2: como estas?
<merchus2> hola virusuy
<merchus2> bien de bien
<merchus2> cenando
<merchus2> XD
<merchus2> y viendo temas pal ubuntu
<virusuy> jeje
<virusuy> yo estoy escuchando un compilado (que viejo que estoy, le digo compilado) de 2cd de musica Relax
<virusuy> y uno de smooth jazz , pal amigo magu42 
<merchus2> jajaja
<merchus2> a si, a el le gusta
<merchus2> esa musica
#ubuntu-uy 2011-11-10
<merchus2> regrese condenado antel inalambrico
<merchus2> se vive desconectando
<merchus2> ¬¬
<Marinna> hola
<ratman> holas
<Marinna> como va ratman, esa foto e isla?
<ratman> no fui al final 
<ratman> tuve unos problemillas
<Marinna> auch
<Marinna> espero estes bien
<ratman> y bue otra vez sera
<virusuy> a donde te ibas ratman ?
<ratman> a isla de flores
<ratman> ya regreso cambio al laptop
<virusuy> oka
<ratman> res
 * magu42 is back (gone 02:22:17)
<ratman> nas
<libertcharrua> buenas noches como andan todos
<libertcharrua> y el ciclón pronosticado?
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-uy 2011-11-11
<libertcharrua> buenas nochessssss
<magu42> como andas libertcharrua ?
<danielmato> buenas noches
<magu42> hola danielmato 
<danielmato> hola magu42 
<magu42> hay reunion hoy en ubuntu-ar
<danielmato> esa era la pregunta
<danielmato> hacia alla voy
<magu42> no estás en la lista de correo de ubuntu uruguay danielmato 
<magu42> ?
<danielmato> recien llego a casa y ni mire el mail
<magu42> ahhh  :)
<danielmato> no estan en nada...?
<magu42> auque pablo Rubinanes no vá a estar y a unimix no lo veo
<magu42> hasta ahora en nada
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> pase y salude pero nada...
<magu42> jeje , veo
<danielmato> sera cuestion de esperar, recien son las 23
<magu42> y si
<danielmato> acaban de arrancar, creo
<luciano_> salio desde la cocina de luciano_ un hermoso .deb
<luciano_> :-)
<magu42> en que andás luciano_ ?
<luciano_> leyendo el manual de empaquetamiento magu42 
<magu42> ahh  pero que salió entonces ?
<danielmato> hola luciano_ 
<luciano_> hola danielmato 
<luciano_> me fui, vino el doble
<libertcharrua> buena snoches disculpen vino un cliente 
<libertcharrua> jejjeje siempre quice decir eso por fin pude
<magu42> ahora se hace el que labura hasta las 23hs jaja
<libertcharrua> jjajaj 
<libertcharrua> entregue cel reparado 
<danielmato> hola libertcharrua 
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ +1
<libertcharrua> hola danielmato 
<magu42> y cobrado libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> barato pero si cobrado 
<libertcharrua> si no que gracia decir cliente
<libertcharrua> al final me compre una fuente 
<magu42> que pais generoso!!!   dos clases y yá es un entendido
<magu42> jajajaja
<libertcharrua> de poder de a y 15v
<libertcharrua> 2A y 15V
<magu42> vago , no quisiste hacerla
<libertcharrua> pèro ahora que la veo
<libertcharrua> pienso que una de cargar baterias podria servir jajajj
<libertcharrua> quiero magu42 
<libertcharrua> de echo la voy a hacer
<magu42> +1
<libertcharrua> por que estas cosas chinas no es que balla a durar toda la vida
<libertcharrua> pero hay que aprender mucho antes
<libertcharrua> a ahcer circuitos impresos por ejemplo
<libertcharrua> ya vi tutos en you tube
<magu42> eso es facil , si no es muy complejo claro
<libertcharrua> pah perdón capaz estan hablando algo importante
<magu42> nadie a dicho nada libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> a iznogud lo aburrí jajaa
<libertcharrua> a ok
<magu42> es lunes estaban todas locas !!
<magu42> después tranquilo 
<libertcharrua> perdón?
<libertcharrua> a
<libertcharrua> el lunes quiciste decir
<magu42> uhhh
<libertcharrua> no es que pìenses que hoy es lunes
<magu42> eL lunes estaban todas locas !!
<libertcharrua> magu42, visito su bodega
<libertcharrua> eh hizo una cata
<magu42> según mi esposa , todo es posible conmigo
<libertcharrua> visitó*
<magu42> siempre ando de cata  jaja
<libertcharrua> jajajja
<libertcharrua> yo abstemio
<magu42> todos los dias , para asegurarme que sea parejo todo el año
<libertcharrua> maldita fuente no me dejo comprar un juan caminante 
<magu42> el vino
<libertcharrua> si claro lo suyo es todo un arte
<magu42> y cada macana que ni te cuento
<magu42> el tannat rosé quedó como para tirar
<magu42> suerte que era poco
<libertcharrua> si lo rebajas con agua?
<libertcharrua> perdón no me acribilles jajja
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> lo voy a cortar con un cabernet que quedó medio fuerte , para ver como queda
<EduardoR> en donde es la reunión?
<magu42> y sino se vá al alambique 
<danielmato> ta dormida la cosa en ar
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ #ubuntu-ar
<EduardoR> ok
<danielmato> estan todos durmiendo, estan
<libertcharrua> o haces vinagre :p
<EduardoR> perfecto, voy a hacer algo de comer y vuelvo
<magu42> pero al no estar Rubianes y unimix parece que la cosa queda por ahi nomas
<EduardoR> y ustedes hablando de comida y yo muerto de hambre
<EduardoR> jajaj
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ es que para vinagre es como mucho
<libertcharrua> :)
<libertcharrua> demasiado bueno?
<magu42> nooooo
<magu42> mucha cantidad
<magu42> jajaja
<libertcharrua> ah jaaja
<libertcharrua> y vendes vinos o es para autoconsumo?
<magu42> autoconsumo y para compartir , para eso es el vino
<libertcharrua> un vino copyleft digamos
<danielmato> si hay vino yo me anoto...
<magu42> ahi vá 
<libertcharrua> o GPL
<danielmato> pero nada de mariconadas de rosado o clarete
<magu42> danielmato⟿ tenés que venir a comer , y vino hay siempre
<libertcharrua> jajaja rosado o clarete tomo yo jajajaaj cuando tomo
<danielmato> arranco ya, la direccion la se
<magu42> jeje  quedó en el gps
<danielmato> nooooooooooooo libertcharrua, tinto o blanco...
<magu42> sep . el clarete no existe
<danielmato> tannat de preferencia
<libertcharrua> mi viejo le daba al tinto abierto y jugao
<danielmato> jajaja
<libertcharrua> y a cualquier otro mientras no fuera abocado
<danielmato> tambien un buen cabernet y sino un sauvignon gris...
<magu42> sauvigñon gris , ese ni idea!!
<magu42> cabernet souvigñon siempre tengo, pero creo que lo dejo de hacer
<libertcharrua> juas yo ni idea de las diferencias entre uno u otros
<libertcharrua> que lo hace tannat cabernet etc...
<magu42> la uva , ese es el nombre de la cepa
<danielmato> es un blanco, casi transparente, a la vista parece agua, pero te puedo asegurar que no es
<danielmato> para la proxima reunion que se haga llevo una "tabolle"
<magu42> danielmato⟿ el alemán de la botella azul?
<libertcharrua> alemán??
<magu42> si , es un vino alemán que viene en una botella azul , y es como agua 
<magu42> pero el sabor es increible
<magu42> en los supermercados grandes hay
<libertcharrua> el sauvignon gris es  aleman? danielmato 
<magu42> tal vez no sea el mismo que yó digo
<danielmato> no tengo idea, se lo compro al hermano de un compañero que trabaja para Casa Filgueiras 
<magu42> pero probamos los dos danielmato para sacarnos las dudas   :)
<danielmato> sip
<danielmato> no problemo
<magu42> jejeje
<libertcharrua> magu42, te acuerdas que yo preguintava el otro dia si conocian a alguien que le halla ido bien al hacer un curso a distancia en iade?
<magu42> si
<danielmato> el de botella azul es el "liebefraumilch" o algo asi
<magu42> la pelota con el nombre!!
<libertcharrua> pues pregunte en el trabajo y un compañero me dijo que si
<libertcharrua> su padre 
<libertcharrua> jajjaja liebefraumilch
<danielmato> traducido es algo asi como "leche de la mujer amada"... ¿Que Tul?
<danielmato> o miel de la mujer amada
<libertcharrua> paaah
<magu42> por eso libertcharrua  iade es una intitucion de larga data
<danielmato> al menos eso me dijeron, yo en aleman digo frankfuter y gracias...
<magu42> danielmato⟿ tiene diccionario aleman , o anda al tanteo
<magu42> ?
<magu42> ahhh
<libertcharrua> me dijo mi padre hizo un curso ahi ahora tiene su propio negocio y camioneta 0km jaja
<danielmato> me dijeron, de aleman no se nada
<libertcharrua> ya en enero me le prendo a electrónica digital mi sueño de pibe jajjaç
<magu42> http://weblogs.clarin.com/podeti/2009/08/27/dato_1_406_el_liebefraumilch/
<libertcharrua> hce y el vino ese suelto de 14 pesos?
<magu42> google +1
<magu42> a ese se lo llama berreta nomás  jaja
<libertcharrua> http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=es&client=iceweasel-a&sa=X&rls=org.mozilla:es-ES:unofficial&biw=1280&bih=873&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&tbnid=mt38JxtgHU9h1M:&imgrefurl=http://www.delcave.nl/product/T1042/C1030/20370.htm&docid=ZabAksSMIHBAyM&imgurl=http://www.delcave.nl/images/product/sankt-marlenen-liebefraumilch_h.jpg&w=1153&h=4020&ei=y3q8TqCEJofh0QG_hrzpBA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=295&vpy=101&dur=782&hovh=400&hovw=114&tx=94
<libertcharrua> &ty=219&sig=103755869504155062349&page=1&tbnh=160&tbnw=46&start=0&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0
<libertcharrua> paah
<libertcharrua> perdón por el flood
<danielmato> no anduve tan lejos, me habian cantado cierto
<libertcharrua> movimiento en ubutu-ar
<danielmato> iba a decir lo mismo
<libertcharrua> todavia está frio
<libertcharrua> digo el tema en ubuntu-ar
<libertcharrua> no el clima
<danielmato> he-la-do
<libertcharrua> si de sabayón y frutila para mi 
<danielmato> que rico
<libertcharrua> hablando de sabayon como es el vino gandarcha
<danielmato> je je
<magu42> que feo suena eso 
<magu42> YO no quiero!!
<danielmato> magu42, a Bs As si no me dejan ir solo, al menos de momento amenaza con acompañarme...
<magu42> nuhhhh  que nos corrige todo lo que escribimos!!!
<libertcharrua> ah no
<magu42> jajaja
<danielmato> no, ni mira
<danielmato> por ahora
<libertcharrua> vino marsala era el del sabayon
<magu42> justo una linguista entre linuxeros que escribimos como bestias
<danielmato> no pasa naranja, si fuera profesora de idioma español si estabamos en el horno y con papas
<libertcharrua> jajaja y falta que nos hace aprender a escribir y hablar
<libertcharrua> che danielmato 
<danielmato> sip
<libertcharrua> como estuvo ele xamen?
<libertcharrua> examen
<danielmato> aprobo con 82% la criaturita
<libertcharrua> a que bien
<magu42> casi nada lo del ojo!!
<danielmato> lo del ojo?
<libertcharrua> si mismo no tentedí nada
<magu42> es un dicho 
<danielmato> ahhhhh
<magu42> "ca
<magu42> perdón
<libertcharrua> ah de tus tiempos mozos
<magu42> "casi nada lo del ojo ... y lo tenia en un plato"   como para decir que disparate!!
<magu42> por lo del 82%
<magu42> se entiende?
<libertcharrua> siiiii claríiiiiisimo
 * magu42 vivió demasiado tiempo en el campo
<libertcharrua> nosotros los jóvenes no captamos esas cosas
<libertcharrua> me  falta galpón
<libertcharrua> :)
<danielmato> jaja
<magu42> jajaja
<libertcharrua> en la ultima clase nos pidieron que trajeramos escrito algo sobre sistemas operativos de celulares
<libertcharrua> uno distinto cada uno
<libertcharrua> elegi android
<libertcharrua> de puro ....  intuitivo no mas jjaja
<magu42> jeje  logico!!
<libertcharrua> no estava seguro cuando lo elgí si habia elegido bien
<libertcharrua> ahora ya quiero un cel con android
<magu42> jajaja , cuando veas los precios se te van las ganas
<libertcharrua> luar me dijo que era genial superior a cualquier otro
<danielmato> yo tambien, pero voy a esperar al ubuntu-phone
<magu42> esta e telefonos de alta gama
<magu42> smartphones 
<libertcharrua> pero claro no creo la opinion de luar sea objetiva siendo el usuario linbux
<libertcharrua> linux*
<libertcharrua> ya me invente un sistema nuevo jaja
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ veo que limipiaste y bloqueaste a tongtong2 y sam1111 , no?
<magu42> limpiaste*
<libertcharrua> trolls?
<libertcharrua> tengo un concido troll
<magu42> spamers
<libertcharrua> no los que tu piensas magu42 
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> me leiste el pensamiento
<libertcharrua> pienso hacerlo caer en una trampa y entrevistarlo en un podcast
<EduardoR> jajaja
<libertcharrua> que hable como chatea y eso
<EduardoR> si limpié todoto
<EduardoR> todito
<libertcharrua> y diga esas cosas que el llama pensar
<libertcharrua> y después
<EduardoR> ahora falta limpiar todo lo del 5.04, 7.04 y 6.06
<libertcharrua> presentar una entrevista en exclusiva a un trol
<libertcharrua> garantizando que ningún animal fue herido en la entrevista
<EduardoR> cha atiendan!!!
<magu42> ahh , los más viejos los borré , pero no tengo permiso para bloquearlos y hace más de un años que no entraban , no creo que sea necesario bloquearlos
<magu42> ahora está la casa limpia de spam
<magu42> leemos en los dos lados EduardoR , hasta dos me dá , más no eh!!
<danielmato> bueno gente, pinto cerrar no?
<magu42> si ud dice
<EduardoR> tengo 3
<danielmato> de mi parte
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> eduardor-admin, eduardor-mnav y EduardoR
<EduardoR> ya se van?
<EduardoR> se les termina el encantamiento a las 12?
<danielmato> hay algun tema para hoy EduardoR ?
<EduardoR> estabamos en algun grupo?
<magu42> grupo?
<EduardoR> empezé a detonar el sitio web
<danielmato> a ver
<EduardoR> y no se donde poner la dinamita
<EduardoR> bien abajo?
<danielmato> siempre va abajo, bien abajo
<EduardoR> je
<EduardoR> digo, no hay dudas, hay que entrar a matar todo lo viejo
<magu42> hasta donde ? 8xx?
<danielmato> sips
<EduardoR> inventé el Baún de los recuerdos y al final me pareció un asco
<EduardoR> vieron?
<EduardoR> todo lo que hay allí es obsoleto
<magu42> o más nuevo?
<magu42> 6.xx  y 7.xx   seguro
<danielmato> donde esta eso?
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/forum
<EduardoR> TeruxOS (Momentaneamente Discontinuado)
<EduardoR> la Revista
<magu42> todo eso quedó en nada
<EduardoR> yo creo que habría que matar por fecha
<EduardoR> no se como
<danielmato> no entiendo mucho de como esta el sitio, por un lado esta http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal/#
<danielmato> pero vos hablas de http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/forum
<EduardoR> eso es nuevoito, no toco
<danielmato> pero desde el primero no se llega ahi
<magu42> como no danielmato ?
<EduardoR> donde dice foro es cualquiera
<danielmato> anonde?
<danielmato> foro te lleva a foro en phpbb
<danielmato> en una pagina nueva
<EduardoR> el http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/foro/ para mi no existe
<EduardoR> ese requeriría volver a registrarse
<EduardoR> para tener lo mismo
<magu42> arriba del todo en INICIO
<danielmato> he ahi la gran cocoa, lo primero es unificar el sitio... ojo hagamos dice el mosquito...
<magu42> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/forum  y esto de donde salió!!!!  es la primera vez que lo veo  
<EduardoR> el Portal es independiente, el Drupal es /main 
<EduardoR> es el foro de siempre
<danielmato> ok, pero digo, no deberia estar todo unificado, ni siquiera esteticamente son iguales
<magu42> nunca habia visto eso , supongo que era para sustituir al otro
<EduardoR> pero esa porquería de Emblema te echa de una!
<danielmato> ojo, me meto donde no se nada...
<danielmato> pero me parece...
<EduardoR> por eso el phpBB no va
<magu42> phpbb  eso es cosa de capeluto jaja
<danielmato> voy a tirar un bolazo, asi que no me peguen
<EduardoR> si, yo sacaríael link
<EduardoR> necesito que opinen, sino me quedo solo sacando y poniendo 
<magu42> estaria prolijo que lo hablaran con los pablos
<danielmato> que pasa si dejamos todo asi (otra vez me incluyo) y preparamos todo, despues damos todo de baja y levantamos el sitio nuevo
<magu42> o con los integrantes del consejo , todos
<EduardoR> es que el sitio así parece abandonado
<EduardoR> hay que poner las barbas en remojo, vieron ceibaljam?
<danielmato> a mi me da cosita toquetear entre tantos
<EduardoR> tuvieron un virus y dieron de baja el site
<magu42> danielmato⟿ después EduardoR va a decir   daniel y magu me dijeron  
<magu42> jajaja
<EduardoR> http://drupal.ceibaljam.org/
<danielmato> propongo una reunion con cerveza, obvio, para definir como llevar el sitio... entre todos los que tocan y todos los que opinan, yo sirvo la birra con o sin espuma, segun la preferencia del libador
<EduardoR> primero, pcapeluto me dijo que le diera para delaante
<EduardoR> él no puede
<magu42> secundo la moción de danielmato 
<danielmato> lindo lugar al que me mandaste EduardoR, da riesgo de contagio de algo horroroso
<EduardoR> y Rubianes tambien 
<EduardoR> en ruso!
<danielmato> y entonces "daaaaaleeeee"
<EduardoR> mejor un poco de spam que quedar así, no?
<danielmato> che, en caso de estas advertencias, tenemos que atenderlas o no nos asustan para nada...
<magu42> yo entré igual
<danielmato> ¡Página informada como ataque!
<EduardoR> solo si usás wine
<danielmato> ok, entrando
<EduardoR> bajalo con wget
<danielmato> que lindo, no hay absolutamente nada, salvo un banner azul
<magu42> me mandó a una pagina  "bluehost" que vende hosting
<danielmato> lo mismo digo... cual es el chiste?
<EduardoR> ya fue reportado
<EduardoR> ahora ya no pueden usar el site
<EduardoR> jaja ceibaljam.org/
<EduardoR> Sitio en mantenimiento
<EduardoR> Hemos olvidado alimentar a las bestias que mantienen nuestros servidores y se han alzado contra sus amos. Volveremos en cuanto hayamos aplastado la rebelión.
<EduardoR> jijiji
<danielmato> o invitas con ese cafe que estas tomando o se arma lio...
<EduardoR> el fuente html está limpio
<EduardoR> cargadito!
<EduardoR> volviendo, todavía a nosotros no nos pasó :/
<danielmato> mejor
<EduardoR> pero desde que puse que estamos Trabajando para Usté
<EduardoR> algo "visible" hay que hacer
<EduardoR> que rompo?
<danielmato> por mi, rompe todo
<EduardoR> Que es eso de Emblema?
<danielmato> pero claro, yo soy asi... kabuuuuuuum
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ al final , queda drupal?
<EduardoR> era algo que vendía pcapeluto?
<EduardoR> lo que me propuesta es cambiar el título "Blog" por "Noticias"
<EduardoR> y allí, nosotros los blogeros
<EduardoR> ponemos las noticias
<danielmato> entonces blog de noticias
<EduardoR> a propos, es Blogueros o Blogeros?
<danielmato> creo que blogueros
<magu42> pero el blog siempre fué para noticias y el foro para consultas
<magu42> que no le dieran bola algunos es otra cosa
<EduardoR> si le pongo nuevo título "noticias" nadie entra a preguuntar, verdád?
<EduardoR> además no va a poder :)
<danielmato> genial
<EduardoR> "Foro de consultas"
<EduardoR> danielmato, sabias que son bloguero?
<magu42> queda mas claro "noticias"  lo de blog .....
<danielmato> blog de noticias y foro de consultas, esta bueno
<danielmato> EduardoR, ???
<EduardoR> te ascendimos!
<danielmato> cuac
<magu42> danielmato⟿ podés editar comentarios y borrarlos , cuidado!!!
<EduardoR> actualmente salvo unos pocos podemos crear temas del blog
<danielmato> o sea que tengo que laburar!!!
<EduardoR> jajaja
<danielmato> mannacha...
<danielmato> bueno, y a que me dedico?
<EduardoR> pregunto: pueden editar post de otra persona?
<EduardoR> se supone que no
<EduardoR> magu42 dijo que podía
<magu42> si
<EduardoR> para mi que fue un error temporal
<magu42> me fijo
<danielmato> EduardoR, como entro y cuales son mis deberes?
<danielmato> pregunto para no hacer macanas
<EduardoR> se le saco permisos de crear entradas de blog al "usuario registrado"
<EduardoR> y se le asigno a un perfil llamado blogeros
<EduardoR> todavía no hay deberes, pero hay que asignar
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ si , podemos editar mensajes ajenos
<magu42> edité uno tuyo :)
<danielmato> cual es la entrada al sitio, porque tengo un mareo que no te cuento
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/blog
<magu42> al foro http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/forum
<danielmato> voy
<EduardoR> en la principal, donde dice "Blog"
<danielmato> haaaa, taca-toy
<danielmato> ahora, cual es la idea? hacer post sobre? entradas o que
<danielmato> insisto no quiero salirme de las necesidades de la comunidad
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ no saques permisos a los usuarios registrados de publicar en el blog de noticias , nunca hubo problema ahi
<EduardoR> está quitado el permiso de tema nuevo, pero siempre pueden responder
<EduardoR> es la mejor forma qu e no PRegunten allí
<EduardoR> ahora, quizás falta avisar que los que quieran, puedan hacerlo moderado
<EduardoR> o sea, que posteen y nosotros vemos si corresponde
<danielmato> o sea, somos moderadores y /o censores
<magu42> habria que mandar email masivo , que solo puede julin , y de paso despertar viejos usuarios que no se los vé hace tiempo
<EduardoR> eso despertaría hasta los spam
<magu42> también
<magu42> pero no me preocupan ahora
<EduardoR> perimero hay que tener claro cuales serán las reglas, antes de anunciar nada
<danielmato> ok
<magu42> yo reviso el sitio varias veces al dia desde hace años , los spams los pelo como un ajo
<magu42> de hecho , los estoy esperando
<EduardoR> me preocupa mas , que el sitio es un libro viejo de recetas con ingradientes que no se fabrican mas
<danielmato> o sea, tenemos que hacer todo el libro de recetas de nuevo
<danielmato> esa parte me gusta
<EduardoR> algo asi
<EduardoR> estoy mirando los temas del foro, y veo que nadie le daba bola, entraban a primero y preguntaban lo que fuera
<danielmato> yo no tengo problema para instalar mi sistema dos o tres veces en una semana, si con eso beneficiamos a la comunidad
<magu42> tambiíen muestra que el sitio está en funcionamiento desde la 6.06  ummmmmm
<EduardoR> me gustaría guardar
<danielmato> ya llevo 3 instalaciones limpias de oneiric, solo por probar cosas, y en vez de deshacer, zas instalo de 0
<EduardoR> pero da ideas equivocadas
<EduardoR> es como esas wiki de ubuntu, que tiene un gran cartel de "Artículo obsoleto"
<magu42> no creo que nadie entra a buscar nada ahi , hoy dia
<danielmato> pero se puede poner como si fuera una línea de tiempo, mira como se hacia antes y como se hace ahora
<magu42> entre*
<EduardoR> pero encuentran por google y aplican soluciones que rompen todo
<EduardoR> pocos entienden que la fecha es tan importante
<magu42> de hecho dicen (fin vida util)
<magu42> estamos acá no?   http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/forum
<EduardoR> sip
<EduardoR> pero hay motañas de items que nadie utilizó jamas
<danielmato> ok
<magu42> en versiones no soportadas
<magu42> mas claro
<EduardoR> prefiero un solo tema grande "Preguntas"
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ ocupa mucho todo eso ?
<EduardoR> parece que estamos al borde en el servidor
<EduardoR> hay que borrar de todas formas
<EduardoR> ocupa espacio para nada
<magu42> entonces ni hablar!!
<danielmato> pa fuera entonces
<danielmato> ponemos desde cuando estamos activos en el home y listo
<EduardoR> que?
<magu42> claro , ubuntu uruguay desde 2006 blablabla   , algo asi
<danielmato> eso
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> Borré emblema
<danielmato> ya veo
<EduardoR> Versiones ya no soportadas se va tambien
<danielmato> gran borratina, gran
<magu42> saquenle la goma !!!!!
<magu42> nos deja en tarlipes
<magu42> :)
<danielmato> me hace acordar a un chiste, un tanto windowsero
<EduardoR> Fichero de Ubuntu Uruguay... WTF!
<EduardoR> presentaciones?
<danielmato> papá, papá, es muy grave formateando c: 93%, 94%...
<danielmato> magu42, tengo miedo, mucho miedo
<magu42> jajajaja
<EduardoR> je, Presentaciones  (yo pensaba en Powr Point!
<EduardoR> y es donde la gente se presenta
<EduardoR> o sea "Fichero de Ubuntu Uruguay" "Presentaciones", 
<EduardoR> no son ficheros!!!!!!!
<EduardoR> me quieren confundir!
<magu42> alto!!!
<danielmato> saquenle la goma ya a EduardoR que nos deja con el home pelado...
<magu42> desde acá http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal/   foro me manda a ,,,,,
<danielmato> magu42, creo que ya es tarde, muy tarde...
<EduardoR> no quería toca el portal
<magu42> jajaja
<danielmato> espero que alguien tenga respaldo...
<danielmato> huy, llego el jefe...
<EduardoR> Lo lamento, es tarde....
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ tarde , yá no hay nada en el sitio
<EduardoR> ya borramos todo
<EduardoR> un desafortunado accidente
<EduardoR> no pulses F5!!!!!!
<danielmato> magu42, marchamos por quedarnos hasta tarde, nos van a involucrar en el crimen
<magu42> te dije!!!!
<danielmato> sip
<EduardoR> que el cahché de alguno salve la memoria del sitio!
<danielmato> y yo ya me había despedido y todo...
<magu42> jejeje
<EduardoR> cobardes!
<danielmato> que queres que salve que? a esta altura
<danielmato> ok, guarde un formum.html, no se de que pueda servir... pero lo guarde
<PabloRubianes> magu42, hola
<magu42> en serio , de acá http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal/#  foro me abre una ventana nueva , esa de phpbb
<magu42> hola PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> que paso????
<PabloRubianes> como andan? no pude ir a la reunion de ubucon
<magu42> y de aca http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/blog  foro va bien a donde debe ir
<danielmato> alguien paso con una goma grandota...
<danielmato> grandoooooooooooooooooooooota
<PabloRubianes> en donde?? expliquen que me tengo que ir... que me duermo
<magu42> no hay más problema con el hosting , sobra espacio 
<danielmato> muuuuuucho espacio
<danielmato> pasó el bofh y no quedo nada...
<magu42> nada PabloRubianes , es broma , andá a dormir tranquilo
<EduardoR> jajajaja
<danielmato> si, descansa... menos mal que mañana es viernes...
<EduardoR> pero estamos en eso ;)
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ de que se recibió tu novia?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> por eso no pude ir a la reunion salimos a comer
<danielmato> festeyamento dice el brasilero
<magu42> yá sé por eso te pregunto
<PabloRubianes> ya es profe de ingles... sobrevivio al ipa
<danielmato> felicitaciones
<PabloRubianes> gracias... las clases de cosas que no me interesaban que me comi
<PabloRubianes> me lo meresco jaja
<danielmato> queres hablar de cosas intragables?
<magu42> felicitaciones , un lapsus de anteldata , me llegó todo junto  ;:(
<danielmato> naaaa, dejalo asi
<PabloRubianes> hoy termino con lo otro que estaba haciendo asi que el finde me lo tomo para trabajar en el sitio
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, despues pasame por interno (mail) el FTP
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ no vá a quedar nada para hacer
<magu42> porque no vá a haber nada
<magu42> mas o menos
<EduardoR> ok
<magu42> nuhhhh   no le dés nada!!!!!!!
<EduardoR> pero el usuario es "eduardor" , no me involucres!!!
<EduardoR> tengo testigos!
<danielmato> haces bien en laburar en el sitio...
<PabloRubianes> jaja no te preocupes, solo quiero toquetear el sitio bueno
<danielmato> testigo de nada soy
<PabloRubianes> el oficial, no el blog :P
<EduardoR> jaja
<magu42> testigos del delito
<danielmato> estoy estudiando irc
<danielmato> ni siquiera estoy leyendo esto
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, bueno porque vamos a ampliar el staff de OPs por las dudas
<danielmato> soquees?
<magu42> danielmato⟿ entonces asesiná  a ubuntulog2 
<magu42> jeje
<danielmato> rannnnnn raaaaannnnnn rannggangangangannnnnnn
<danielmato> pobre ubuntulo-g
<EduardoR> ya mandé 
<magu42> es un alcahuete , guarda todo
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> bueno me retiro ma;ana hablamos o en estos dias
<danielmato> ontá?
<PabloRubianes> y vemos que hacemos el sabado
<danielmato> saludos PabloRubianes 
<magu42> nas PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> el otro sabado
<danielmato> oki
<EduardoR> hay que organizar lo del 3 de dic!
<PabloRubianes> y ademas eso... va a haber algo???
<danielmato> 3 de diciembre?
<EduardoR> hay que hacerlo!
<magu42> 3 de diciembre?
<EduardoR> para vender las remeras , etc
<danielmato> vamos a hacer un evento?
<EduardoR> yo quiero
<EduardoR> si no vienen, lo hago solo
<EduardoR> para mi era una reb¡plica del lanzamiento
<EduardoR> pero mejor poner otro nombre
<EduardoR> algo mas install fest
<danielmato> donde?
<magu42> Maldonado ?
<magu42> la profesora de liceo?
<EduardoR> no se, pero me contó un pajarito que CDI 
<EduardoR> o extensión
<EduardoR> un pajarito algo grande
<magu42> pajarito !!!!  como 100 kg  jaja
<danielmato> genial
<EduardoR> jaja
<PabloRubianes> bueno el lunes es el tema principal....
<EduardoR> aqui tengo otra http://mnav.gub.uy/cms.php?id=diadelfuturo
<danielmato> el "otro" eduardo
<PabloRubianes> hoy hubo UBucon?
<danielmato> algo hubo si
<magu42> si PabloRubianes  pero unimix no estaba y vos tampoco
<PabloRubianes> quedo la proxima para el jueves?
<magu42> asi que fué mesia rapida
<magu42> si
<EduardoR> un bodrio
<magu42> acá
<PabloRubianes> voy a ver si la pueden cambiar al miercoles
<EduardoR> yo preguntando bien desubicado
<PabloRubianes> el proximo tampoco puedo...
<EduardoR> y si la ponemos otro día?
<EduardoR> cualquier OTRO día
<danielmato> por mi no hay drama
<PabloRubianes> por eso el miercoles....
<danielmato> +1
<PabloRubianes> voy a hablar con unimix
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ podés arregrarlo eso con unimix  (guillermo)
<magu42> eso
<Triviox> Buenas!!!
<Triviox> magu, pablo, daniel, eduardo =)
<Triviox> y cualquier otro que este no-durmiendo
<magu42> hola don Triviox , como andas?
<danielmato> hola Triviox 
<Triviox> bien, contento porque le gané una a los .exe..
<Triviox> jaja.. en realidad encontré una forma de el tamaño de imagenes que me libera de la maq virtual con windows..
<Triviox> no podía ser que necesitara windows para una pavada como esa..
<Triviox> EduardoR, estás? te quería preguntar... cuanto es posible toquetear las magallanes sin que se bloquee?
<PabloRubianes> bueno me fui saluods
<Triviox> me dieron una y estoy con miedo :S.. ni pass de usuario me dieron.. pero la bios no tiene password :D jeje
<magu42> Triviox⟿ y la solucion?????   a las imagenes
<Triviox> saludos PabloRubianes , buenas noches
<PabloRubianes> disfruten el ultimo dia binario hasta el 01 01 00 (2100)
<EduardoR> hay un foro nuevo en...
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/forum/48
<EduardoR> Preguntas....
<magu42> 11/11/11
<Triviox> http://www.puntogeek.com/2011/04/24/ubuntu-redimensionando-gran-numero-de-imagenes/ magu42 
<magu42> viendo
<danielmato> ups... a las 11.11 de donde?
<danielmato> che, yo salve el cache de la pagina principal... en serio sirve de algo?
<magu42> hoy es 11 del 11 2011
<magu42> 11/11/11
<EduardoR> hay algo mucho mejor
<Triviox> lo pegué en mi home/.gnome2/nautilus-scritps y listo (o algo asi era la ruta).. boton derecho en cualquier capetas con imagenes, scripts y magia xD
<Triviox> respecto a que EduardoR ?
<EduardoR> ya hay un redimensionar imagenes!
<danielmato> redimensionar imagenes, gthumb y a otra cosa
<Triviox> gtuhmb es el programa? así googleo xD
<danielmato> sudo apt-get install gthumb
<EduardoR> nautilus-image-converter
<danielmato> esta en los repos, ademas te permite hacer galerias para web... recortar y todas esas cosas
<magu42> edicion dijo!!!!  dejelo a danielmato !!!!
<Triviox> jaja por todos lados llega info xD
<danielmato> sip
<Triviox> gracias danielmato EduardoR 
<danielmato> es un placer
<Triviox> 18mb ¬¬ cuantas dependecias tiene!! jajaja
<EduardoR> pero el nautilus-image-converter es perfecto para varias o de a una
<EduardoR> redimensionar o rotar
<magu42> lo encontraste danielmato  jeje
<danielmato> sip
<magu42> jeje
<Triviox> ese va con sudo apt-get install tambien EduardoR ?
<EduardoR> obvio
<Triviox> xD
<danielmato> a ver ‎ 
<magu42> me extraña de ud Triviox 
<EduardoR> yo le terminé la traducción al español :)
<danielmato> no, ese no ando
<EduardoR> había errores de UTF8
<Triviox> detesto instalar desde otro lado.. por eso pregunto..despues es un calvario desinstalar algo instalado desde fuentes!!
<magu42> cierto
<danielmato> no me salen las flechitas
<EduardoR> sudo apt-get install -y nautilus-image-converter
<Triviox> i did!
<danielmato> pero esto si
<magu42> ↑
<EduardoR> sobre un jpg o varios, boton derecho y usted verá
<danielmato> malo malo malo eres
<magu42> ☻
<danielmato> no hay un pu.. tutorial ayuda ni nada
<magu42> nop
<danielmato> vos usas x-chat?
<magu42> si
<danielmato> →↓←, estos si
<magu42> bueno  me iré a dormir  esto yá es un  relajo 
<danielmato> la una y media...
<danielmato> me fui yo tambien
 * Triviox << probando los programitas recien descargados 
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> estoy viendo los viejos temas del foro
<EduardoR> y no hay una pregunta en el tema correcto
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<EduardoR> hola!
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, \o
<EduardoR> estoy viendo los viejos temas del foro de nuestro sitio
<EduardoR> estoy ahaciendo mantenimiento
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, super bueno!
<EduardoR> hay cosas acumuladas desde el 2006 
<EduardoR> y estamos con problemas de sobredimensionamiento del hosting
<EduardoR> hay que empezar a borrar
<EduardoR> hay recomendaciones de ubuntu 7.04!
<PP> hola?
<PabloRubianes> leogg: sigo esperando!!!!!!!!
<leogg> PabloRubianes, el que espera por algo bueno nunca espera demasiado!!! :p
<PabloRubianes> jajaja esperemos
#ubuntu-uy 2011-11-12
<danielmato> Buenas noches
<virusuy> Uruguay Uruguay
<manco> vamo charrua !! :P
<Triviox> vamo la celeste carajo
<Triviox> el 11-11-11 nos dio suerte!!
<danielmato> vamo viejo, vamo'arriba la celeste cheeeeeee!!!!!
<danielmato> aprovechen a festejar, algunos seguimos laburando...
<magu42> buenas
<danielmato> como va magu42 ?
<magu42> como andas danielmato ?
<magu42> laburando?
<danielmato> sip
<EduardoR> hola
<magu42> uhhh
<magu42> hola EduardoR 
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ quedó algo pendiente de ayer y muy malo a mi parecer
<danielmato> hola EduardoR 
<danielmato> quedo algo del sitio?
<magu42> jaja
<EduardoR> reordene el menu
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ seguime este razonamiento
<magu42> voy a google , busco ubuntu uruguay
<EduardoR> Foro > Foro de consultas
<magu42> y llego a este lugar indefectiblemente http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal/#
<magu42> ahora ahi 
<magu42> dale click a foro
<EduardoR> mamarracho
<magu42> abre otra ventana , en vez de linkear aca   http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/forum
<magu42> no?
<EduardoR> lo cambio???
<magu42> el que llega nuevo termina en nada
<EduardoR> cualquier cosa digo que fuiste vos
<magu42> claro , tiene que dirigir a   http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/forum
<magu42> asumo la responsabilidad
<magu42> y ubuntulog2 es mi testigo
<EduardoR> ok
<magu42> bot alcahuete
<magu42> Eduardo  danielmato     no es lo logico?
<EduardoR> testigo prescencial
<EduardoR> totalmente
<magu42> la ventana que abre ahora es mas linda , pero no hay nada , si desú
<magu42> depués
<danielmato> ehh perdon, estoy en el medio de la puta vida...
<magu42> quieren cambiarla por esa , me parece barbaro , es mas linda
<danielmato> cual es la dire?
<magu42> pero por ahora que rediriga a donde debe ir ,   ese foro medio deplumado que dejo EduardoR   jajaja
<magu42> danielmato⟿ http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal/#
<EduardoR> tengo la boca llena...
<EduardoR> eso no es un link
<magu42> dale click a foro y decime que te aparece
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/foro/index.php
<danielmato> EduardoR, quedo algo del sitio? tengo miedo de entrar y que rueden los pastos...
<magu42> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal/#  y como hago yó para estar ahi ?
<EduardoR> este es el phpBB del que hablábamos, esta vacio
<EduardoR> es una ventana popup
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ dale a este link  http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal/#
<EduardoR> el link no existe, el # es como localhost
<EduardoR> es el home
<magu42> desde google llegas ahi
<magu42> lo voy a hacer de vuelta
<leogg> lo del foro que abre en nueva ventana es a propósito?
<EduardoR> recuerden que mi google no es tu google
<EduardoR> es una porquería
<EduardoR> estamos de acuerdo que hay que ssacarlo
<EduardoR> en un rato lo saco
<leogg> upsssss... todo abre en nueva ventana o pestaña :/
<magu42> me vuelve un poco loco esas dir  , desde google llego ahi EduardoR 
<magu42> y esa ventana no hay nada  leogg  , no?
<leogg> magu42, la del foro la puedo ver
<magu42> o sea  la pagina esta , pero no tiene nada , no?
<danielmato> eso si. alguien que mate el popup por favor, si se abre que sea en ventana...
<leogg> pero no me parece la idea de abrir ventanas o pestañas nuevas 
<leogg> hay mucha gente que deshabilita eso en sus navegadores
<leogg> es un poco intrusivo
<EduardoR> <a class="main-nav-item" href="#" onclick="abrir('http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/foro/index.php',0,0,0,0,0,1,1,800,600,100,100,1);">Foro</a>
<EduardoR> apesta
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ desde google llego a http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal/  que es igual y con el mismo problema en el boton  de "foro"
<EduardoR> portal es el home
<EduardoR> es el unico link que abre ventana nueva
<magu42> que entrevero tengo!!!   lo que si sé es que el boton de "foro" redirige a cualquier lado , y en eso iznogud tenia razón
<leogg> EduardoR, los enlaces externos abren pestañas nuevas
<magu42> los que entran nuevos , no van a ningun lugar util , si están buscando ayuda
<EduardoR> lo programaron en Windows!!!!
<leogg> launchpad, mailing list, eventos
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ la pregunta del millón ,  podés arreglar eso??
<EduardoR> p*apeluto es un espía 
<magu42> jaja
<EduardoR> sip
<leogg> "Únete y participa" no debería redirigir a launchpad
<magu42> ya lo vamos a agarrar en el proximo evento 
<EduardoR> Rubianes queria editarlo a partir de lo subido a Launchapd
<EduardoR> pero ya es cualquiera
<EduardoR> perdon, pero yo ni me acuerdo como se hacia
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ tengo una lista de cosas , que veo mal , o no de la mejor manera que me gustaria ir discutiendo con uds , y arreglando las que se puedan , de a poco claro
<EduardoR> me dieron un ftp y le meti mano
<magu42> pero esa del  "foro"  es grave
<EduardoR> eso si, primero lo bajo, edito y lo subo
<EduardoR> todo de una
<magu42> dale , yo busco , jodo , y vos laburás 
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ pará!!!!!!!
 * danielmato levanta la mano
<EduardoR> Search And Destroy!!!!!
<magu42> metalé don danielmato , aca no hay orden que valga
<magu42> :)
<danielmato> es otro tema
<EduardoR> PB decia que generasemos reportes de bugs en el LAunchpad
<magu42> danielmato⟿ desde cuando hablar 5 temas a la vez , a sido un impedimeto para nosotros :)
<EduardoR> jajaja, obvio
<danielmato> okis
<EduardoR> 1) tema 1
<EduardoR> 2) tema 2
<magu42> hasta n 
<EduardoR> 1) tema foro
<danielmato> tengo conversado, recien, al presidente del sindicato, quiere una propuesta para hablar con pit-cnt, pueden salir cursos y charlas... que tul?
<magu42> danielmato⟿ +1
<magu42> y me quedo corto 
<EduardoR> 2) tema charla pit-cnt
<EduardoR> 2) +10
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ no pongas orden que me pierdo!!   jajaja
<danielmato> necesito que hagamos un documento, propuesta para presentar, se puede llegar incluso a presidencia del rpca
<magu42> danielmato⟿ que es rpca?
<EduardoR> 3) charla de datos abiertos en el museo http://www.mnav.gub.uy/cms.php?id=diadelfuturo
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ a las 18 hs no?
<EduardoR> el esposo de gaba, evan
<EduardoR> lo ubican?
<magu42> si 
<magu42> el barbudo pintoresco
<EduardoR> vikingo acriollado
<magu42> jaja  es  de USA
<EduardoR> toda la pinta
<magu42> me dijo la ciudad pero la olvidé
<EduardoR> la cosa es que el evento es para presentar lo del 3 4 diciembre
<EduardoR> el concurso
<magu42> y dale con el 3 de diciembre , pero que hay ?
<EduardoR> y es la fecha que yo había propuesto para evento ubuntu
<magu42> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<EduardoR> eso quiere decir que neceistamos una estrategia!!!!!
<EduardoR> o nos unimos y la hacemos el mismo dia en el mismo lugar
<EduardoR> le garroneamos el lugar :)
<EduardoR> evento conjunto!
<magu42> mejor algo todos juntos
<EduardoR> o todo lo contrario, la hacemos por separado
<magu42> como si fueramos a llenar el estadio
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> le hablo y le propongo hacer apoyo del evento y lo hacemos conjunto si acepta
<EduardoR> hacer algo de instalaciones
<EduardoR> y codificacion de eso que quieren hacer
<magu42> creo que seria lo mejor , todo junto , o uno a continuacion del otro
<magu42> pero que es lo que ellos van a hacer?
<EduardoR> son 40 horas de programacion
<EduardoR> sobre datos abiertos
<magu42> a la pelota
<EduardoR> y nosotros ponemos la "plataforma"
<magu42> interesante
<EduardoR> "hágalo sobre Ubuntu"
<EduardoR> datos abiertos sobre ubuntu
<magu42> exelente
<EduardoR> la excusa perfecta
<magu42> excelente* 
<EduardoR> ellos ponen lugar 
<EduardoR> ADSL polente
<EduardoR> polenta
<EduardoR> o lo qu equieran comer
<magu42> el lunes entonces hablamos de esto en el mnav
<EduardoR> pedimos al Sporting :)
<EduardoR> ;)
<danielmato> voy a control y vuelvo
<magu42> pizza del sporting +1
<magu42> danielmato⟿ está complicado 
<magu42> no lo dejan jugar con los amigotes!!  tiene que laburar!!
<virusuy> che
<virusuy> hoy eran las elecciones del LoCo Council
<virusuy> que está PabloRubianes
<virusuy> todavia no hay novedades
<magu42> estuve buscando info , virusuy , pero . no pude averiguar nada
<virusuy> jajaj
<magu42> este crowler anda flojo
<virusuy> jajaja
<magu42> por acá empezé http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2011/10/25/call-for-loco-council-nominations/
<EduardoR> no solo no se debe beber mientras se maneja, tampoco debo manejar dulce mientras chateo
<magu42> chau teclado
<EduardoR> inchastre!
<EduardoR> se salvo...
<magu42> empecé *
<magu42> no doy una tecla !!
<EduardoR> que hay que hacer, nominarse para que?
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ http://novatillasku.com/2011/11/04/sergio-meneses-y-pablo-rubianes-nominados-para-el-loco-council/
<magu42> Sergio es el  mismo amgo Colombiano , que siempre anda por acá
<magu42> amigo*
<EduardoR> :)
<danielmato> acabo de terminar el laburo, me voy para casa
<magu42> vaya danielmato , yá es hora . por hoy
<danielmato> me desconecto un rato y vuelvo, de paso les digo, acaba de pasar el presi y me repitio, no te boludees, mandame la propuesta
<EduardoR> chan!
<magu42> cuec
<danielmato> desde las 9 que es hora...
<magu42> jejeje
<danielmato> vuelvo en un ratito
<EduardoR> el lococouncil que alcance tiene?
<EduardoR> global? o latinoamericano
<magu42> exactamente no sé , pero son los que deciden quien es ubuntu member por ej
<magu42> creo que es gobal
<EduardoR> ook
<magu42> leogg⟿ es ubuntu member , talvez sepa
<leogg> EduardoR, el lococouncil es global
<leogg> EduardoR, yo soy uno de los seis miembros del lococouncil... bueno, cinco porque estamos en elecciones ahora :p
<leogg> magu42, el lococouncil decide sobre que loco team es oficial o no... para los ubuntu member existen los membership boards
<EduardoR> :)
<magu42> leogg⟿ o sea entra uno de ellos dos? 
<magu42> ahh 
<magu42> entendí
<leogg> magu42, las elecciones para el lococouncil son cada dos años
<leogg> magu42, esta vez cambian a cuatro miembros, pero creo que tres repiten
<magu42> leogg⟿ pero son 6 miembros  ?
<EduardoR> y quienes votan?
<magu42> normalmente
<magu42> ?
<leogg> magu42, sip... somos 6 normalmente https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-lococouncil/+members
<leogg> EduardoR, votar por ubuntu members nuevos?
<EduardoR> si
<EduardoR> eso de que uno de ellos entra
<EduardoR> quien los vota?
<EduardoR> votan?
<leogg> EduardoR, de eso se encarga los membership boards... hay una junta por zona geografica
<leogg> EduardoR, para uruguay tocaría https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/Americas
<magu42> ahora entendí leogg  , gracias
<EduardoR> ok
<leogg> magu42, sip... medio confusa toda esta burocracia a veces :)
<magu42> jaja
<leogg> para mi es demasiado, pero..........
<magu42> es medio rebuscada , pero se entiende , después que que lo explican
<magu42> jeje
<leogg> :D
<magu42> aclarado el tema EduardoR 
<magu42> no te voy a dejar en paz con el punto 1
<EduardoR> :) sip
<magu42> :)
<magu42> eso está muy mal
<magu42> el que entra nuevo sale para cualquier lado
<EduardoR> 3) cerrado tema 3 hasta el lunes? ;)
<magu42> si , el lunes le damos en directo
<magu42> que es más rapido
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ no te olvides de dar el aviso a la lista de ubuntu uru , yo lo leí en la lista de debian
<EduardoR> lo que?
<magu42> Las conferencias tendrán lugar este lunes 14 de noviembre, en el Museo 
<magu42> Nacional de Artes Visuales, Tomás Giribaldi 2283 esq. Julio Herrera y 
<magu42> Reissig - Parque Rodó, a partir de las 18hs.
<magu42> ................................................................................................................
<magu42> La Diaria y el concurso Desarrollando América Latina los invitan a 
<magu42> participar este lunes 14 de noviembre de una jornada de conferencias 
<magu42> sobre Datos Abiertos.
<magu42> cacho de flood me mandé
<EduardoR> sisi
<EduardoR> HECHO!!!! foro a su lugar!!!!
<EduardoR> a /main/forum
<danielmato> volvi
<EduardoR> ahora ya que estamos...
<magu42> danielmato⟿ no pooooodéees
<magu42> anormal!!
<EduardoR> Foro arriba y Blog abajo
<danielmato> son 10 cuadras
<magu42> pobre pandita
<magu42> nada más??
<danielmato> sip
<EduardoR> no tendrian que estar juntos
<magu42> del canal a tu casa
<danielmato> y viceversa
<EduardoR> Inicio Ubuntu Wiki Foro Documentación Correo 
<danielmato> EduardoR, +1
<EduardoR> que cambalache"!
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ ahora si!!!!!! 
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ +1
<EduardoR> hay 2 niveles de menus sin ningun criterio
<magu42> está bien , de la pagina principal podés ir al foro o al blog ,  asi deber ser , o por lo menos parece razonable
<EduardoR> definamos que se va 
<magu42> no entiendo eso EduardoR 
<EduardoR> hay 2 filas de links
<magu42> ahhh
<EduardoR> con ningun criterio de una y otra
<EduardoR> Correo es solo para pcapeluto
<magu42> te referís a acá  http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal/    ?
<EduardoR> alguien lo usaría?
<EduardoR> si al portal
<magu42> yá
<EduardoR> cambio Correo por blog
<EduardoR> y lo pongo antes de Documentacion
<magu42> el contacto dirige solo a capeluto?
<EduardoR> Inicio Ubuntu Wiki Blog Foro Documentación 
<EduardoR> es la entrada a google apps
<magu42> perdón "correo" 
<EduardoR> somos 5
<EduardoR> no tiene sentido
<EduardoR> se lo dejamos en el drupal
<magu42> donde dice correo no manda correo al consejo?
<EduardoR> el principal no es para que el señor no tenga que buscar
<EduardoR> no
<magu42> pues debería 
<EduardoR> es el login de los quetenemos @ubuntu.org.uy
<magu42> a ver
<EduardoR> el correo de admin está en el drupal
<EduardoR> http://mail.google.com/a/ubuntu.org.uy
<magu42> no entiendo para que sirve entonces
<EduardoR> para NADA
<EduardoR> debería ser Contacto
<magu42> sep
<EduardoR> e ir a http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/contact
<magu42> eso manda correo al consejo  , no aclara a quien va dirigido
<EduardoR> no, va a julin
<EduardoR> creo
<EduardoR> cambiado, ahora es contacto
<magu42> cosas que quedaron de antes , julin no lee correos de nadie jaja
<magu42> no tiene tiempo
 * danielmato se fue a hacer gNafta (o sea café...)
<EduardoR> Documentacion que hacemos?=
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ y que se hace ahi , no me doy cuenta
<magu42> correo?
<magu42> a quien
<EduardoR> ya no es correo :)
<EduardoR> F5
<EduardoR> Contacto es a admin@ubuntu.org,uy o sea Julin
<EduardoR> no se, el se queja que le preguntan cosas
<magu42> pero no lo aclara , yo no me daba cuenta a donde iba
<EduardoR> asi que debe ser él :)
<magu42> porque los demas se darían cuenta
<EduardoR> PEro mejor que sea contacto a que sea la entrada para leer el correo de 5 personas
<magu42> Puede enviar un mensaje usando el formulario de contacto de abajo.
<magu42> a quien?
<EduardoR> a julin
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> estamos en la misma
<magu42> mejor que apunte al consejo
<danielmato> o que apunte a la lista
<EduardoR> eso no lo puedo cambiar yo
<magu42> ahhh
<EduardoR> dejemos pendiente eso
<magu42> listo queda pendiente
<EduardoR> pero contacto es contacto
<magu42> sigo yó?
<magu42> ;)
<EduardoR> dale
<EduardoR> sigamos con el menu
<magu42> mi lista es larga , no da para hoy jeje
<EduardoR> dale
<magu42> ayer hablamos del nombre de los botones , no se dá cuenta nadie nuevo
<EduardoR> pero que te parece ordenar esos links
<magu42> que es 
<magu42> foro
<magu42> y blog
<magu42> hablamos de foro de noticias 
<EduardoR> ok
<magu42> y perdón
<magu42> mal yó
<EduardoR> como lo dice en el menu del Drupal
<EduardoR> ?
<magu42> foro de consultas
<magu42> y blog de noticias
<magu42> algo asi
<magu42> foro= foro de consultas
<magu42> blog =blog de noticias
<magu42> ideas de danielmato 
<EduardoR> mira portal
<magu42> para un usuario novell que entra desde google ,  foro y blog , es arameo antiguo
<EduardoR> ahora?
<magu42> ES
<EduardoR> para mi sobra documentacion
<magu42> PEC
<magu42> TA
<magu42> CU
<magu42> LAR
<EduardoR> lo pongo abajo
<magu42> abajo?
<EduardoR> F5
<magu42> quedó un hueco blanco en medio
<magu42> mi f5 está por morir de tanto darle  jaja
<magu42> AL FIN , ESTÁ COMO DEBE!!!
<danielmato> perdon, estaba haciendo mail a los pablos
<EduardoR> :)
<EduardoR> CHAT va como Chat
<danielmato> voy a mirar a ver como esta quedando
<magu42> le voy a dar una probada a todos lo  botones
<EduardoR> f5
<magu42> no lo puedo creer!!!
<magu42> ahora está bién !!
<magu42> igual tengo algunas cosirijillas  jeje
<EduardoR> el Live? 
<EduardoR> tire 
<EduardoR> dispare!
<EduardoR> dele que estoy con el F5 fácil!
<magu42> mailing list , que somos ? anglo parlantes?
<EduardoR> jijiji
<EduardoR> Lista de ....
<magu42> lista de correo!!!
<magu42> no danielmato ?
<danielmato> gusta... si
<danielmato> lista de correo, es mejor
<EduardoR> asi?
<EduardoR> Planeta UY
<magu42> pruebo todos los botones  y van a donde deben ir , todavía no lo puedo creeeeeeeer
 * danielmato acaba de darle panico al firefox, apretó todos los botones
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ ésto se lo venia reclamando a Capeluto , hace siglos , hasta que supe que estaba hasta las manos con problemas , y no lo jodí más
 * magu42 está feliz
<magu42> la casa está casi en orden
<EduardoR> igual no me gusta lo de las 2 filas
<danielmato> totalmete de acuerdo
<EduardoR> 2 filas significa una jerarquia
<danielmato> al fin la casa esta ordenada
<magu42> y sino como te parece EduardoR ?
<EduardoR> no se, pero no dependen 
<EduardoR> uno de otro
<EduardoR> asi que debe ir en una sola fila
<EduardoR> el logo Ubuntu:uy debe ser el link a inicio
<magu42> vá a quedar muy apretado
<EduardoR> hay cosas al cuete
<danielmato> ahora estan hilando muy muy fino
<magu42> a mi me gusta como se vé
<danielmato> para mi ahora esta genial
<EduardoR> a ver: Ubuntu es un link a ubuntu.com, y eso está abajo
<danielmato> todo parejo visualmente, los botones hacen lo que dicen... snif...
<magu42> solo le haria un blinking en foro y blog por que me parece lo mas importante a donde dirigir al que entra nuevo
<EduardoR> no está mas,... 
<EduardoR> OMG
<EduardoR> dice proximos eventos.....
<EduardoR> WTF!
<magu42> con el blink lo jodí a EduardoR  jeje
<magu42> mucho codigo
<danielmato> cuec
<magu42> jeje
<danielmato> blink y destellos, y algun ruidito... bien cachondo
<EduardoR> jaja
<EduardoR> mirá que lo hago!!!!
<EduardoR> <blink>
<danielmato> nuuuuuuu, era de bromelia
<magu42> él va pudiendo y nostros seguimos pidiendo
<EduardoR> miren abajo de todo
<EduardoR> Eventos!
<magu42> que hace lanzamiento 11.10  en proximos  jaja
<magu42> mi f5 salió corriendo
<danielmato> wooooooooooww
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> pero quedo desbalanceado
<magu42> mientras eduardo labura . danielmato y yó seguimos buscando el pelo al huevo
<danielmato> tratemos de no jorobarlo mucho, que se calienta y borra todo
<EduardoR> como quedó?
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ educass como diseñador grafico te está infuyendo
<EduardoR> donaciones para la derecha
<magu42> jaja
<EduardoR> si no lo hace en blender lo fe feo
<EduardoR> lo ve feo
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> educass +1
<magu42> quedó barbaro EduardoR 
<EduardoR> itś Here?
<EduardoR> aqui no hay nada
<EduardoR> no hay link
<danielmato> ehhhhh?
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<danielmato> aaaaaaa
<EduardoR> tendria qu eir aqui
<EduardoR> temajante cartel y no hace nada
<danielmato> estamos hilando finísimo ya
<EduardoR> en el blog tampoco
<magu42> antes dirigia a las descargas de ubuntu canonical
<EduardoR> ahora?
<magu42> ahora no va a ningun lado  jaja
<magu42> el del foro
<danielmato> la de descargas va a canonical
<EduardoR> el del portal?
<magu42> el de la p agiina principal está bien
<danielmato> la del home
<EduardoR> el it's here
<danielmato> ahhh
<danielmato> no hace naranjas
<magu42> te manda a http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<magu42> lo cual está bien 
<danielmato> debería redirigir a canonical como mínimo
<magu42> el del foro no dirige a ningun lado :)
<EduardoR> el del foro esta fuera de alcance
<EduardoR> es el template de drupal
<magu42> anotalo en pendientes EduardoR 
<EduardoR> no se donde está 
<EduardoR> :S
<danielmato> igual, tampoco es tan grave, considerando como estaba el sitio...
<EduardoR> ahora empieza a tener sentido
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ eso quien tiene permiso para hacerlo?
<EduardoR> pcapeluto supongo
<magu42> estoy llevando un apunte en papel como se hacia antes , se acuerdan?
<EduardoR> hay 48 pedidos de CD!
<danielmato> jajaja
<magu42> para saber a quien tengo que romperle las guindas depués  :)
<EduardoR> :)
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ en el foro , no podés modificar nada ?
<EduardoR> solo tengo permiso de admin de drupal
<EduardoR> hay cosas que se tocaron en los archivos directamente
<magu42> no sé bien que siginifica eso , pero igual te vos a preguntar jajaja
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ volaste el coso ese de twiter en 50 idiomas? del foro? por lo que veo
<EduardoR> solo para los anonimos :)
<EduardoR> si estás registrado no lo ves
<magu42> con razón
<EduardoR> yo quisiera poner uno d elos menus de temas nuevos o similar en el portal
<magu42> donde quedó , las webs amigas que estaban ahi?
<magu42> y usuarios nuevos
<magu42> y usuarios conectado
<EduardoR> oculto
<magu42> ?????
<magu42> jajajaa
<EduardoR> el menu vertical es quilometrico
<magu42> bien oculto , porque no lo veo 
<EduardoR> Temas activos
<EduardoR> Envíos recientes a blogs
<EduardoR> Comentarios recientes
<EduardoR> Temas nuevos
<EduardoR> uno de esos 4 deberia estar en el portal
<magu42> eso si está
<EduardoR> jodiendo como el de twitter
<magu42> si entro como no registrado veo el coso ese de twiter?
<EduardoR> que les parece?
<EduardoR> sip
<EduardoR> supuestamnete
<magu42> el portal quedó barbaro , "no arregle lo que no está roto"·
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> danielmato?
<danielmato> tacatoy
<danielmato> mirando el foro
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ si entro como no registrado veo el coso de twiter , que pesadilla!!
<EduardoR> "Nuestra comunidad" deberia ir a la izquierda y a la derecha un listadode temas del blog o foro
<EduardoR> yo no uso twitter, ni me digas
<danielmato> tomalo con calma EduardoR 
<danielmato> ya esta muy prolijo, no es necesario que todo quede andando hoy
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ hicimos hoy lo que yó pensaba que ibamos a hacer en dias!!!!!
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ +1
<magu42> pensé que te iba a ser más dificil los cambios
<EduardoR> quiero rompeeeeeee maaaas
<magu42> jajajaja
<danielmato> por mi y si tenes ganas, detona todo y arranca de 0
<magu42> nuuuuuu
<danielmato> pero tampoco esta mal ir despacio
<magu42> la primera vez que está todo en orden , prolijo , y limpio  , ahora solo cosmetica  please!!!
<magu42> :)
<danielmato> sip
<EduardoR> entonces pongan un post en el BLOG
<danielmato> a esta hora, el cerebro se me arrastra
<EduardoR> esta muy cayado todo
<magu42> el mio huyó como el de homero  jaja
<danielmato> acabo de hacer una promo de cine mirando el partido de Uruguay de cotín...
<EduardoR> el facebook puse sobre este dilema
<EduardoR> facebook o foro
<danielmato> ambos
<EduardoR> la gente sigue preguntando en facebook
<magu42> en fb no contesto nada 
<magu42> al foro
<EduardoR> el foro va a ser para los nerds Anti-facebook
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ dijiste blog!!
<danielmato> en Fb podemos decirle a la gente que pregunta que lo mejor es darse una vueltita por el foro, registrarse y que ahi se responden las dudas
<magu42> eso era !!
<magu42> danielmato⟿ eso!!
<danielmato> primero empezamos contestando las más bobas, y despues que se pasen al foro
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ lo de que solo los bloquers puedan publicar , no me gusta, nunca hubo problemas ahi , salvo unas pocas preguntas 
<EduardoR> no se, hay 500 en el FB y se está destapando 
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ y 5250  en el sitio
<EduardoR> si no respondemos nosotros siempre hay alguien que dice disparates
<EduardoR> pero son spammers
<magu42> nahhhh  , no es para tanto
<EduardoR> direcciones de mas de un año sin actividdad no existen
<magu42>  y ahora está super magu con la goma de borrar!!!!!!!
<EduardoR> hay uno que explicó que para conectarse a 3G usó modo VPN
<EduardoR> y le anda
<EduardoR> lo puso como super tutorial
<EduardoR> yo no puedo creer que le ande
<magu42> hay gente , de buena onda que publica cada tanto , y los vamos a dejar afuera?
<EduardoR> si anda es de puro pedo!
<magu42> jajaja  leí ese super tuto  jaja
<EduardoR> quizás es un error del networkmanager
<EduardoR> pero que conecte por VPN es increible
<EduardoR> aviso que mande un mail a Antel por el programa
<EduardoR> y no me respondieron aun
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ no huyas
<magu42> magu42> EduardoR⟿ lo de que solo los bloquers puedan publicar , no me gusta, nunca hubo problemas ahi , salvo unas pocas preguntas 
<danielmato> que raro... <ironic off>
<magu42> :)
<libertcharrua> nass
<EduardoR> hola
<danielmato> hola libertcharrua ç
<magu42> veni cuando quieras
<EduardoR> que tal hacer un llamado a bloguers
<danielmato> la gente va llegando al baile
<libertcharrua> jejej
<EduardoR> yo te dije, el proximo que llega sale sorteado
<libertcharrua> yo tengo excusa
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ es que a veces alguien tiene justo algo importante para el blog pero no es un bloguer , que hace?
<libertcharrua> peleando con celulares
<EduardoR> deberia ser moderado
<magu42> hay 5250 registrados en el sitio
<EduardoR> hacemos un tema de blog, "llamado a Bloguers"
<magu42> bien moderado puede ser , entonces , ahora alguien quiere publicar , que mensaje le sale?
<danielmato> y sino, manda un mail a un moderador para que le publique el post
<EduardoR> el que diga "yo quiero" no va a ser un preguntón, ni un spammer
<EduardoR> mejor moderado
<magu42> en este momento , si alguien quiere publicar en el blog que le pasa?
<EduardoR> mail no se puede componer
<EduardoR> no puede, debe ir al foro
<danielmato> que pasa si cualquiera publica, pero tiene que tener la aprobacion de un moderador?
<EduardoR> abrir un tema de discusión
<EduardoR> lo logico es que exista un solo lugar, el blog va a ser aburridísimo
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ no me gusta , como está , nunca hubo dramas en el blog , solo en en foro
<EduardoR> el foro nunca se usó
<magu42> ehhhhhhhhhh
<EduardoR> estuve mirando y no había una pregunta en su tema!
 * danielmato insiste
<danielmato> que pasa si cualquiera publica, pero tiene que tener la aprobacion de un moderador?
<magu42> siempre lo seguí , y aprendi de todo en el foro
<EduardoR> pero miralo, las preguntas nada tienen que ver con los temas
<magu42> desde 2008
<magu42> no digo que sea perfecto ni lejos , pero siempre funciono
<danielmato> estoy hablando del blog, el foro tiene que ser abierto
<EduardoR> mire esto: Ubuntu 10.04 (LTS) Lucid Lynx 
<magu42> entonces tiene razon capeluto , si el blog nadie puede publicar y el foro no sirve , dejamos el irc y la lista de correo , y cerramos todo  jaja
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/forum/36
<EduardoR> 	Solucionar o reparar Plymouth en ubuntu10.10 en equipo con tarjeta gráfica 
<EduardoR> es de  10.04 y preguntan de 10.10
<magu42> está bien , no es muy ordenado que digamos :)
<EduardoR> el orden nadie lo entiende
<EduardoR> por eso hice "preguntas"
<EduardoR> Presentaciones (no power Point)
<magu42> si , lo vi :)
<EduardoR> en presentaciones: 
<EduardoR> Centro de Capacitacion Linux
<EduardoR> Centro de Capacitacion Linux
<danielmato> un foro que esta lindo es el de mint hispano
<EduardoR> evento
<EduardoR> CAnonical store
<EduardoR> hay uno solo que se presenta, el resto está preguntando
<EduardoR> seguro  hay un batallón de admins que mueven a los desubicados
<EduardoR> asi era en BrazilFW
<magu42> la gente está ansiosa y aprovecha  :)
<EduardoR> por eso el phpBB me parecia una locura
<EduardoR> hacer temas es al cuete
<danielmato> el primero se lo movemos y el segundo se lo borramos...
<EduardoR> la verdad es que esto ya fue
<magu42> podemos mover posts al lugar correcto EduardoR ?
<magu42> o alguien puede?
<EduardoR> ahora se va a mover todo a facebook y similares
<EduardoR> a ver..
<danielmato> insisto con el tema del foro mint hispano, yo lo visito de vez en cuando y esta muy bueno, y corre sobre simple machines...
<danielmato> http://www.linuxmint-hispano.com/foro/?
<danielmato> http://www.simplemachines.org/
<danielmato> no digo hacer lo mismo, sino usarlo como referencia
<magu42> ta lindo
<magu42> del estilo del que linkeaba el boton foro hasta hoy
<danielmato> es del estilo del phpbb
<EduardoR> si, pero notá que solo hay un foro, no es foro/blog
<danielmato> pero sobre todo me refiero al uso, y a las categorias
<danielmato> a eso voy, blog por un lado, foro por el otro
<danielmato> ellos solo tienen foro
<EduardoR> claro y crees que la gente postea en el lugar de ordenada?
<magu42> eso no tiene arreglo EduardoR , es conducta humana
<EduardoR> hay que modever post todo el tiempo
<magu42> mala conducta jeje
<danielmato> en general se portan bien
<magu42> no podés calentarte por eso 
<danielmato> tienen un metodo de ranking, y eso hace que te portes bien, sino los moderadores te sacan karma
<magu42> ummmmmm  danielmato anda mucho por mint
<EduardoR> :)
<danielmato> en una epoca use mint, y ahora cada tanto los visito
<magu42> siii siii claro
<magu42> :)
<danielmato> hasta el 11.04 veniamos parejos, ahora con unity... pero me meto a defender unity y alguna cosita mas
<danielmato> lo que ha logrado que mi karma se gane unos cuantos negativos
<danielmato> algo que me preocupa muchisimo
<magu42> esto anda por toda la web  http://www.muylinux.com/2011/11/10/linux-mint-supera-a-ubuntu-en-popularidad-en-distrowatch-¡6-anos-despues/
<EduardoR> es logico, unity no es muy querido y no les preocupa
<danielmato> fue un dia... tampoco es para tanto
<magu42> estás perdonado danielmato 
<danielmato> además esas son las descargas de distrowatch...
<magu42> si
<danielmato> use y recomende mucho mint en una epoca... pero se quedaron atras
<magu42> pero cuando iba ubuntu de punta todo mundo lo usaba
<magu42> ahora no?
<magu42> a unity lo largaron verde , ahora a aguantarse
<magu42> mucha gente rajó para xfce
<EduardoR> ahora en Ranking de visitas Mint supera a Ubuntu
<magu42> asterismo estaba malisimo el otro dia  jajaaja
<danielmato> hay que darle una version mas, para pangolin va a ser un fierro y super configurable
<EduardoR> 2257 contra 2100
<EduardoR> http://distrowatch.com/
<magu42> sip
<danielmato> sip, estoy ahi
<danielmato> si miras los ultimos 4 dias, venimos cuartos
<danielmato> pero claro, fedora acaba de lanzar verne, y suse viene en picada
<magu42> igual ubuntu es ubuntu , no importa el escritorio que uses
<EduardoR> CHAU!
<magu42> probaste fedora el otro dia EduardoR ?
<danielmato> estoy de acuerdo
<EduardoR> lo tengo pero no lo probé
<danielmato> en ese caso tienen que sumar
<magu42> yo si
<danielmato> Ubuntu + Kubuntu + Xubuntu + Lubuntu
<magu42> me encachilaste y lo bajé
<EduardoR> no, porque xubuntu y kubuntu no son otra distro
<danielmato> de eso hablo
<EduardoR> allí cuentan como el mismo
<EduardoR> Lubuntu está abajo
<danielmato> pero en distrowatch las cuentas separadas, mas abajo aparece kubuntu
<EduardoR> xubunti está mass abbajo!
<magu42> lubuntu es una bala , para un p3
<danielmato> pero si suman todo... 
<EduardoR> no hace una
<danielmato> y fuduntu que viene subiendo...
<magu42> hoy lei un chiste ,  cual es la definición de UBUNTU ?
<danielmato> cual?
<EduardoR> fuduntu es fedora
<magu42> UBUNTU = no pude instalar debian
<danielmato> se me chispoteo
<EduardoR> jajajajaja
<danielmato> jajajaja
<EduardoR> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<EduardoR> me muero de risa, mismooo
<danielmato> yo instale debian y prefiero ubuntu...
<magu42> me ca de risa 
<magu42> shhhhhh
<dylan66> buenas noches
<EduardoR> lo puedo postear en facebooook??
<magu42> cuidado con el padre
<magu42> claro - lo lei por ahi en un post , ni sé donde
<magu42> nas dylan66 
<danielmato> buenas dylan66 
<dylan66> esta entretenida la conveersacion
<danielmato> es viernes, todos tenemos unos cafes de mas encima...
<magu42> gente , siendo la una y habiendo hecho el mejor laburo en el sitio en mucho tiempo ,  me iré a dormir satisfecho
<dylan66> mientrass sea cafe
<magu42> y me quedan dos pendientes
<danielmato> descanse don magu42 
<magu42> seguiré buscando detalles para EduardoR 
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> nas danielmato 
<EduardoR> je
<danielmato> que maldad
<magu42> nas EduardoR 
<magu42> nas mudos
<danielmato> nas magu42 
 * danielmato se va a instalar un xampp
<EduardoR> despues tenia para danielmato 
<EduardoR> algo de l tema eventos
<EduardoR> wiki
<danielmato> para mi?
<EduardoR> pero ahora no doy much omas
<EduardoR> de la wiki creo
<danielmato> dale tranquilo, hay tiempo
<EduardoR> habian quedado cosas pendientes
<danielmato> tutoriales?
<EduardoR> las tenia en un cuadernito
<danielmato> o armado de eventos?
<EduardoR> del armado de eventos
<EduardoR> para aplicar a este del 3 dic
<danielmato> pasame un mail, tranquilo, o sino el lunes lo charlamos
<EduardoR> mañana ordeno
<danielmato> dale
<EduardoR> dale
<EduardoR> bye
<danielmato> yo creo que es buen momento para descansar
<danielmato> nas EduardoR 
<EduardoR> bytes!
<danielmato> nas dylan66 
<danielmato> nas mudos
<dylan66> chau
<Triviox> alguno de los presentes ha usado las magallanes?
<Triviox> tengo una que no se quiere conectar ¬¬ ni por wifi ni por rj45..
<ratman> pues
<ratman> no tengi 
<Triviox> es rarisimo ratman, la 1era vez me conecto sin problema al wifi...
<Triviox> ahora ni rezandole,,, ademas no tengo abierta la opcion de "editar conexiones"..
<ratman> umm
<ratman> instalastes o desintalastes algo 
<Triviox> nada
<Triviox> es lo mas raro
<Triviox> :S
<Triviox> mi novia cambio el wallpaper y la tipografia ajjajaja NADA MÁS xD
<Triviox> no creo que haya sido eso jeje
<Triviox> ya les escribí a los del ceibal.. preguntando que pasaría si reinstalo xD
<Triviox> mejor ahora..si reinstalo volando de paso la partición de xp..
<Triviox> jajaja
<Triviox> me van a mandar a cag**...
<ratman> jeje 
<ratman> xp suck
<Triviox> de ultima no pierdo nada.. si no me responden voy a resintalar ubuntu dejando xp al minimo (solo con espacio xa lo que ya tiene, ni medio kb libre..no pienso utilizarlo)
<Triviox> calculo que el antirrobo debe ser un exe en xp.. jajaja conociendo como suele ser todo en este pais..
<ratman> ejej la verdad no me sorprenderia
<Triviox> eduardor andaba en la movida de las magallanes.. voy a preguntarle a él, a ver que se puede o no toquetear..
<ratman> sip mejor
<dylan66> que sistema tiene instalado la magallanes?
<ratman> sino le puedo preguntar a esteban 
<Triviox> ubuntu 10.04 and win xp
<Triviox> al menos las de docentes..
<dylan66> y no tiene el aplet de network mananager en el panbel?
<dylan66> panel
<Triviox> si, pero no la opción de editar..
<ratman> a una amiga al pibe le obligan a usar word
<ratman> en 1 de liceo 
<Triviox> jajaj enserio?
<ratman> sip 
<dylan66> debe reconocer la red automaticamente
<Triviox> y oo.o o libreoffice? corre en cualquier lado!!
<Triviox> lo raro es que una vez me conectó dylan66 , mediante wifi..
<Triviox> ahora no, ni por wifi ni por rj45..
<ratman> nop le dijo quedan extranio
<dylan66> tiene una red cerca ahora?
<dylan66> pone en la terminal iwconfig a ver que sale
<Triviox> si, la misma a la que estoy conectado en esta notebook..
<Triviox> dame un seg que la prendo
<dylan66> ok
<Triviox> ni el pass de usuario me habian dado, lo descubrió mi novia xD,,,,re hacker resultó ser jajaja el pass era "profesor"
<dylan66> y el de root lo tienes?
<Triviox> bueno dylan66 ... pasar esa info sin un pastebin sera un  trabajito :P
<Triviox> jajaja nop
<Triviox> nada..
<Triviox> lo podria sacar
<Triviox> con un live usb ponele..
<Triviox> pero no te dan nada
<Triviox> aunque bueno, con el usuario y un sudo se podría sacar no?
<Triviox> lo no wireless extension
<Triviox> eth3 no wireless extension
<Triviox> wlan3 iee 802.11bg essid:"Triviox"
<dylan66> wlan es lo importante
<dylan66> esa es tu red
<Triviox> Mode:managed y.. mucha mas info sobre esa red
<dylan66> te la reconoce
<Triviox> algo en concreto queres de esa red?
<Triviox> sip
<dylan66> eso esta bien
<dylan66> habira que ver la configuracion de /etc/network
<dylan66> o de etc/network/interfaces
<dylan66> una cosa facil que puedes pribar es crear un nuevo usuario y ver si e arregla
<Triviox> http://i.imgur.com/Nbak3.jpg
<Triviox> jaja extraño a pastebin..
<Triviox> decis que asi puede funcar?
<dylan66> podria ser que hubieras cambiados algo importante en tu usuario
<dylan66> y al crear otro quedaria todo por defecto
<Triviox> dios bendiga al sudo!! ya cambie el pass del root xD
<dylan66> vi la imagen
<dylan66> eso esta todo igual a lo mio
<dylan66> solo que yo tengo mas señal en algunos valores
<Triviox> igualmente no conecta ni estando pegado al router :S
<dylan66> por lo que vi ahi en el network manager te aparece para elegir tu red
<dylan66> el problema es que no conecta?
<Triviox> exacto..
<Triviox> queda conectando conectando..
<Triviox> hasta que da error y pide el pass de wifi de nuevo..
<Triviox> idem en rj45 :S.. lo mas raro es que no toquetié nada,...
<Triviox> en realidad por cable no pide pass claro, pero tampoco conecta
<Triviox> voy a probar logueado desde root a ver..
<dylan66> por cable puedes probar otra cosa
<dylan66> cuando este conectado poner en consola dhclient eth0
<Triviox> a ver.. espera que voy al cuarto..
<dylan66> en consola
<Triviox> uso con eth3 no?
<Triviox> eso es lo que veia con iwconfig
<Triviox> opa.. sale error ahi...
<Triviox> en 1 seg te mando foto dylan66 
<dylan66> no por que etho es la cableada
<dylan66> no tiene que ver con la inalambrica
<dylan66> prueba con eth0
<dylan66> quizas no tengas insalado el paquete dhclient
<Triviox> dylan66: http://i.imgur.com/UqzVa.jpg
<dylan66> ok el programa esta instalado 
<dylan66> pero no encuentra el device
<dylan66> te anims a fijarte que hay en /etc/network/interfaces
<dylan66> abrelo con gedit
<Triviox> lo resintalo? sudo apt-get purge ... y sudo apt-get install..asi de facil funciona?
<Triviox> oks..
<dylan66> no es necesario
<dylan66> el programa dhclient esta bien
<dylan66> es problema de configuracion
<Triviox> dice.. 1er linea: auto lo
<Triviox> 2da linea : iface lo inet loopback
<Triviox> nada más..
<dylan66> eso esta bien tambien
<Triviox> jaja me quiere enloquecer nomas entonces :P
<Triviox> si queres pruebo hacer otro usuario..xo con root tpco me conecto..
<dylan66> ahora entra a /etc/networkmanager/networkmanager.conf
<Triviox> no existia.. desde nautilus encontre NetworkManager como carpeta
<Triviox> pero no ese archivo de configuracion
<Triviox> esta el nm-system-settings.conf , sera ese dylan66 ?
<dylan66> yo tengo debian
<dylan66> pero creo que es igual a ubuntu
<dylan66> deberia estar network manager.conf
<dylan66> pon ifconfig en consola a ver?
<Triviox> voy..
<Triviox> http://i.imgur.com/EI983.jpg
<Triviox> perdon
<Triviox> no era esa
<Triviox> 1 seg
<Triviox> http://i.imgur.com/IAUmz.jpg ahora si
<Triviox> dylan66: 
<dylan66> a ver
<ratman> la interface ta levantada
<ratman> pareceria jeje
<Triviox> :S sinceramente.. ni idea..
<dylan66> si
<dylan66> entonces era dhclient eth3
<dylan66> parece un tema del network manager nomas
<Triviox> lo raro es que ni desde el root me da la opcion para editar las redes..
<dylan66> que tienes en el /etc/networkmanager
<Triviox> recomendacion? purge network.manager?
<Triviox> 3 carpetas..dispatcher.d
<Triviox> system-conections
<Triviox> VPN
<Triviox> y un archivo.. nm-system-settings.conf
<Triviox> nada mas..
<dylan66> deberias tener system-conections
<dylan66> distpatcher.d
<dylan66> ynetworkmanager.conf
<Triviox> jajaj creo que me la juego..reinstalo y que se vaya todo al c***jo.. xD
<Triviox> http://i.imgur.com/5JYq8.jpg
<Triviox> ahi esta el contenido de mi file de configuracion..
<dylan66> ahi eta el problema
<Triviox> salio medio movida la foto.,..
<Triviox> :O
<Triviox> que cambio?
<dylan66> managed=true
<dylan66> pero debes abrir como rot
<dylan66> root
<dylan66> pon su
<dylan66> contraseña
<Triviox> si, estoy desde root
<dylan66> gedit /etc/ networkmanager/networkmanager.conf
<Triviox> lo guarde en nano
<dylan66> y cambias false por true
<dylan66> ahora a reiniciar la red
<Triviox> tengo que actualizar algun modulo o algo? algun reset o algo de eso?
<dylan66> reiniciando el sistema
<Triviox> eso... como lo hago?
<Triviox> jaja oks xD
<Triviox> 1 seg
<dylan66> o con un comando
<dylan66> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Triviox> ups.. tarde ..
<Triviox> en ese mismo estaba pensando, el problema es que no lo conocia :P
<dylan66> sudo restart network-manager
<Triviox> no funciona :s.. ni cableada ni wifi..
<Triviox> es una intriga barbara xD
<dylan66> /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<Triviox> dylan66:  no quiero joderte  mas ... 
<Triviox> xo ya reinicie el so
<Triviox> pera que pruebo.. no pierdo nada
<dylan66> ahhh
<Triviox> es que reinicie xD
<Triviox> entonces deberia estar todo levantado con la nueva conf, no?
<dylan66> es rarisimo que no marche
<dylan66> si
<dylan66> deberia funcionar el network manager
<Triviox> me la voy a jugar.. mañana reinstalo y listo.. sino que se metan el netbook alla.. me rendia para llevar a los liceos..
<Triviox> a 2 compañeras les afanaron notebooks personales ya :S
<dylan66> que lastima que no se soluciona no parece algo dificil
<dylan66> que le vas aponer a la pc?
<Triviox> ubuntu 11.04
<Triviox> no me llevo ni con unity ni con gnome3..
<Triviox> y debian me sigue dando un poco de c***so,,, instalar desde ppas que son para ubuntu dejan el sistema medio inestable..
<dylan66> que ram tienes esa magalanes?
<Triviox> 1gb si no mal recuerdo.. pera que la voy a buscar,,
<dylan66> con un giga andaria bien ubuntu
<Triviox> si, 1 gb ram.. intel atom n270 1.60 ghz..
<Triviox> si, el sistema lo corre lindo,,,
<Triviox> ratman: dylan66 ..me voy a lavar los platos (por decisión dedocrática de mi novia es lo que me tocó hoy en la distribución de tareas jajaja)
<ratman> jejeje
<Triviox> muchas gracias por el tiempo y la onda de ambos :)..
<ratman> umm 
<ratman> forma rapido 
<ratman> dice 
<ratman> se me rompieron los platos
<ratman> y listpo 
<ratman> lo malo es comprar nuevos
<ratman> jejee
<dylan66> ok de nada
<dylan66> suerte
<ratman> suerte 
#ubuntu-uy 2011-11-13
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<dylan66> buenas
<virusuy> señores
<virusuy> en 1 hora
<virusuy> me ejecuto uptime
<virusuy> y da 22 años :-P
<virusuy> ahora da 21 años , 364 dias y 23hrs
<magu42> jaja cierto , 13 de nov 
<virusuy> que joven que soy 
<virusuy> y a la vez tan viejo
<dylan66> yo cumplo el 13 pero de diciembre
<dylan66> y 32
<virusuy> shhh dylan66 , 16 tenes que decir que cumplis
<dylan66> y bueno el tiempo pasa para todos
<virusuy> dylan66: no le tengo miedo a ser viejo, 
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: 
<virusuy> como salieron las elecciones ?
<virusuy> no eran ayer 11 ?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, \o
<SergioMeneses> no ni idea.... acabo de conectarme y ayer trabajando todo el dia y futbol en la noche xD
<virusuy> ah, ok , cuando haya novedades avisanos .-)
<virusuy> :-)
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, si voy revisar q paso con eso ;)
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: okey
<dylan66> feliz cumpla años virusuy 
<virusuy> gracias dylan66 
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, andas de cumpleaños?... o.0
<SergioMeneses> felicitaciones!
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: si, hoy 13 de nov.. Gracias !
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, tenes twitter?
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: 
<virusuy> @lfacchinelli
<magu42> virusuy⟿ FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!!
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, listo hay lo felicite por twitter tambien xD
<virusuy> magu42: gracias!
<magu42> :)
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: ya respondi, gracias !
<dylan66> los segui en twitter
<dylan66> SergioMeneses, virusuy 
<virusuy> dylan66: oka! ya te sigo a ti tambien
<dylan66> yo utilizo poco twitter pero dale
<ratman> http://ubuntulife.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/ubuntuman1.jpg
<ratman> uff
<Triviox> dylan66, ratman ... al final pude solucionar mi problema con el wifi.. la cosa más estúpida del mundo.. reinicié el router ¬¬
<ratman> no se me ocurrio eso ejeje
<Triviox> no se todavía porqué con un notebook funcionaba y con otro no, pero bueno.. ahora funciona 
<ratman> querouter es
<Triviox> zte.. algo..
<Triviox> los que da antel
<Triviox> zte w300 creo..
<ratman> a oki 
<Triviox> malísimo, pero de arriba un rayo como dicen :)
<ratman> yo me quede cn los modem 
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> me compre un router que pueda tocar 
<ratman> ehhe
<Triviox> si, el de antel viene con el firmware demasiado toqueteado..
<ratman> sip 
<Triviox> incluso el usuario que te dan no te da derecho a nada!! por suerte en internet encontré la clave de admin para dirigir puertos y demás..
<ratman> jeje sip por ahi ta como reflashear los routers tompsohn 
<ratman> por eso creo qe ya no los dan
<Triviox> uff se había trancado todo... en realidad no se si los dan ratman ... hará 6 o 7 meses que contraté, en ese momento me dijeron que podía tocarme cualquiera de los dos..
<ratman> a mira
<ratman> puede ser entonces
<ratman> que sigan con ellos
<ratman> yo el que vi era un thomson de esos
<ratman> no pude que inux se conectara
<ratman> no le dava ip 
<Triviox> no?. :S.. este si.. por ahora no me ha discriminado..
<ratman> y no podia toocar nada del modem
<ratman> pues se ve ue ese es mas amigable
<Triviox> las dos versiones están interesantes.. con usuario user pass user tenes solo para poner tus datos de usuario antel y una clave wifi
<Triviox> nada mas..
<Triviox> con el admin tenes de todo, incluso preconfiguraciones según el tipo de servidor que quieras montar te pone los puertos que direcciona..
<ratman> asi si sirve
<ratman> jeje
 * Diego probando nicks no registrados xD
<ratman> hehe
<ratman> tambien miarte el ultimo acceso
<ratman> si no entra hace mucho tal vez hablando con algun orcop 
<ratman> ircop
<ratman> puedan dartelo 
<Diego> mmm 5 semanas.. por lo que me dicen en otro canal parece que lo pidieron hace poco..
<ratman> :(
<dylan66> a que bien Triviox 
<dylan66> quien iba a pensar que era eso
<Triviox> igualmente.. ES RARO..calculo que trataron de conectarse 2 pc con la misma ip o algo así, sinceramente.. ni idea :S
<Triviox> supuestamente, si una ip está ocupada automaticamente va buscando otra si está en dhcp automatico no?
<Triviox> buenas magu42 =)
<magu42> como andas Triviox ?
<Triviox> bien de bien :).. modificando un poco mi magallanes.. en realidad recíen empecé a toquetearla.. estuve todo el domingo tratando de reparar el cel :S.. cambié el rom, había quedado precioso, pero no funcionaba la radio fm ¬¬
<magu42> jeje , o sea habia quedado a medias
<Triviox> menos gracia tenía sin radio.. tuve que hacer mil maravillas para restaurarlo.. para mejor por vmware..porque, aunque usa android, todos los programitas que andan en la vuelta son para modificar el cel desde win S:
<magu42> si. libertcharrua que anda estudiando sobre reparción me comentó , que no tuvo más remedio que hacer algo en windows
<ratman> sip hay cosas que te atan
<ratman> por eso no flashe mas el cel 
<ratman> jjeje
<virusuy> nas noches
<magu42> hola ustedes dos :)
<magu42> virusuy⟿ está cumpliendo AÑOS 
<Triviox> feliz cumple virusuy  :D  :D
<virusuy> Triviox: gracias
<Triviox> y buenas noches :P
<ratman> feliz cumple
<virusuy> gracias
#ubuntu-uy 2012-11-05
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> Que tal? primera vez que entro.-
<ubuntero> El gestor de actulizacion me dice que hay una actualización, pero al bajarla me dice :W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kilian/trimage/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kilian/trimage/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ubuntero> Y otra vez me dice que hay actualización y siempre lo mismo.- Todos los dias, como 10 veces por dia.- 
<nramirezuy> dice q el ppa no esta mas disponible
<ratman> holas
 * ratman odio el verano
<gchaves> hola
<ratman> edua a ver cuando usas xchat jejejejej
<ubuntero> Hello!!! Buenas noches a todos!!!!!!!!!!
<eventurismo-8> Buenas Noches!!!!
#ubuntu-uy 2012-11-06
<ratman> buenas
<eventurismo-8> Consulta se puede??? 
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> si podes
<gchaves> buenas
<PabloRubianes> pero no se si te sabremos responder
<PabloRubianes> todo bien gchaves ?
<gchaves> acá andamos, recien llegando de laburar :S
<gchaves> pero bien
<PabloRubianes> pah que garron
<eventurismo-8> Pablo es la que te mande por mail hoy...
<PabloRubianes> yo ni idea eventurismo-8 
<PabloRubianes> nunca use un modem movil
<eventurismo-8> okis y en face parece que tampoco me repondieron que tenia que traer para instalar...
<eventurismo-8> y no trae nada 
<PabloRubianes> porque lo pones y no hace nada/
<PabloRubianes> ?
<eventurismo-8> no nada prende las luz como que esta andando pero ni como pendrive lo detecta 
<eventurismo-8> estoy buscando en google ahora... a ver si encuentro algo
<PabloRubianes> si nunca probe, ni se como se usan
<gchaves> gente, voy a estar medio asuente, estoy ayudando con la comida y tengo que cambiar un enchufe (si ven que me voy de golpe ya saben que hice un corto ;)
<eventurismo-8> si averiguo te aviso Pablo
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<ratman> probastes ir a editar conexiones
<ratman> banda ancha movil y instalarlo 
<eventurismo-8> ahhh buena cosa esa lo voy a probar 
<eventurismo-8> Graciasss Ratman !!! creo que funciono!!
<ratman> :)
<ratman> tengo que reiniciar 
<bitter-life> hola a los presentes
<bitter-life> ya empezó el chat?
<virusuy> hola americaaaaaaaaaaaa !
<ratman> y se cayo
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<virusuy> hola terricolas
<PabloRubianes> bitter-life, el chat siempre esta
<PabloRubianes> pero la reunion en si no
<PabloRubianes> hola virusuy 
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: prende eso
<PabloRubianes> no me anda
<bitter-life> claro, yo me referia a la reunion
<PabloRubianes> jaja no tengo instalado bien
<PabloRubianes> proba a ver si vos lo haces andar
<virusuy> toy en redhat
<virusuy> :-s
<PabloRubianes> anda
<virusuy> SE
<virusuy> se.
<PabloRubianes> bueno no hay tero hoy
<virusuy> nooooooooo
<PabloRubianes> no es tan grave
<virusuy> no tenes supybot instalado ?
<ratman> botito no fayaria
<ratman> jejeje
<virusuy> botito NEVER falla
<virusuy> rip
<PabloRubianes> nop
<bitter-life> :-|
<PabloRubianes> instalando supybot
<danielmato> buenas noches
<PabloRubianes> hola daniel
<bitter-life> que es supybot??
<PabloRubianes> es un bot para el canal
<PabloRubianes> que ayuda en las reuniones
<ratman> va un dia botito sera mejor
<ratman> 100 % nacional
<PabloRubianes> jajjajaja
<ratman> HP entra en el consejo de la Fundación Linux
<ratman> 500.000 anuales
<PabloRubianes> si que se pongan las pilas y vendan laptops con todos los drivers
<PabloRubianes> no les compro mas una maquina ni a ellos ni a ATI/AMD
<bitter-life> tremendos sinverguenzas son los de HP?
<bitter-life> deben de estar desesperados por los números de ventas
<PabloRubianes> ahora van a sacar una laptop con ubuntu preinstalado
<danielmato> se termino la viña de win... ahora que hacen su propio hard
<PabloRubianes> ahora que se jodan.
<PabloRubianes> y parece que apple deja a intel
<PabloRubianes> asi que se les termino la joda a varios
<danielmato> chan
<bitter-life> y que va a agarrar apple? ARM? procesadores de la selva de indochina? algo más?
<danielmato> de samsung seguro no...
<ratman> 2 min
<danielmato>  a ver PabloRubianes, anda poniendo orden que arrancamos en 1 minuto
<PabloRubianes> apple todo va a ir con los arm A6 de ellos
<PabloRubianes> bueno arranca la reunion 
<PabloRubianes> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<PabloRubianes> tampoco para tanto ratman
<PabloRubianes> sacale el mute
<PabloRubianes> si se portan bien no es necesario
<PabloRubianes> sino se pone
<PabloRubianes> :P
<PabloRubianes> bueno bienvenidos a la reunion de ubuntu 
<PabloRubianes> uruguay
<PabloRubianes> como vieron tenemos al hombre del rigor (ratman)
<PabloRubianes> que donde no se porten bien se mutea el canal y se pasa a ser mas serios
<PabloRubianes> la idea de hoy es discutir la
<PabloRubianes> creacion de comisiones
<PabloRubianes> y empezar a afianzar el nuevo sistema de reuniones de 1 hora en la que se pide la palabra para hablar
<PabloRubianes> ok?
<PabloRubianes> tratemos de los que hablan no estar mucho asi no se embola
<PabloRubianes> arranco con el tema 1? o alguien tiene algun otro tema para sumar a la lista?
<butter-life> y como vamos a encarar las reuniones
<butter-life> ?
<PabloRubianes> la idea es
<PabloRubianes> se explica el tema
<PabloRubianes> y los que quieran hablar luego se pide la palabra
<PabloRubianes> y por orden hablamos
<butter-life> OK. gracias
<butter-life> empecemos
<PabloRubianes> aca podriamos hacer 2 cosas
<PabloRubianes> o poner
<PabloRubianes> PALABRA o sino o/
<PabloRubianes> y en este caso yo o alguien mas del consejo, lleva la lista
<PabloRubianes> alguna otra duda?
<butter-life> no
* PabloRubianes changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Estamos en reunion, se saluda al final
* PabloRubianes changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Estamos en reunion, se saluda al final, para hablar se pide la palabra
<PabloRubianes> es un topic medio seco, pero sino se va de mambo esto
<PabloRubianes> bueno
<PabloRubianes> TEMA 1
<PabloRubianes> comisiones
<butter-life> si
<PabloRubianes> se propuso hace un tiempo crear comisiones, que serian subgrupos que trabajen dentro de ubuntu uy con tareas especificas
<PabloRubianes> la idea es que esto ayude a hacer mejor estas tareas y a traer mas gente a colaborar de forma activa
<butter-life> cómo se organizaría y llevaría a cabo esto?
<PabloRubianes> dame un seg
<PabloRubianes> y pedi la palabra ;-)
<PabloRubianes> la idea se genero de crear
<PabloRubianes> primero 3 
<PabloRubianes> una de Enseñanza que generaria materiales, tutoriales, y contenidos para los talleres
<PabloRubianes> otra de eventos que se encargaria de planificar los eventos y hacer todas las tareas relacionadas a los mismos
<PabloRubianes> y otra de desarrollo que se encargaria empezar a generar gente uruguaya que se involucre con el desarrollo de ubuntu y de proyectos comunitarios uruguayos
<PabloRubianes> better-life, las otras 2 era:
<PabloRubianes> una de Enseñanza que generaria materiales, tutoriales, y contenidos para los talleres
<PabloRubianes> <PabloRubianes> otra de eventos que se encargaria de planificar los eventos y hacer todas las tareas relacionadas a los mismos
<PabloRubianes> bueno alguien quiere decir algo?
<better-life> Permiso para hablar (se pide así?)
<PabloRubianes> dale better-life 
<better-life> me parece una buena idea, y primero tenemos que hacer un llamado general a quien este dispuesto
<better-life> a colaborar
<ratman> +1
<PabloRubianes> si
 * gchaves pide la palabra
<PabloRubianes> se propuso estas areas ya que son areas que ahora estan como los eventos
<danielmato> 0/
<PabloRubianes> y en las que tendriamos que hacer algo
<PabloRubianes> como educacion y desarrollo
<PabloRubianes> gchaves, dale
<gchaves> Esta bueno tener grupo que se encarguen de distintas cosas, pero no pueden ser los mismos gatos locos en casi todo
<gchaves> cada grupo necesita su prioia masa crítica
<gchaves> por lo demás me parece bien
 * ratman PALABRA
<gchaves> ctrl+d
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, 
<danielmato> es importante aclarar, que algunos no nos proponemos para nada, porque ya estamos haciendo algo... que no parezca que estamos mirando y nada mas
<danielmato> en mi caso, junto con eduardor estamos en comision de eventos
<danielmato> ctrl+d
<PabloRubianes> ratman, 
<ratman> Creo que le punto bien nombrado por better-life es la gente, podriamsos tal vez hacer un lllamado por mail 
<better-life> \0/
<ratman> viendo quienes mas se sumarian y que no esten en las reuniones
<ratman> no se si me espique bien lo que qieria decir, armar un mail con un llamado 
<ratman> ctr+D
<PabloRubianes> si se entendio
<better-life> \0/
<PabloRubianes> alguien mas quiere agregar algo
<better-life> \0/
<PabloRubianes> la idea es que al generar esto haya una manera mas facil de unirse
<PabloRubianes> y hacer algo
<PabloRubianes> un problema que tenemos es que los nuevos no se involucran en la organizacion
 * eduardor o/
<better-life> bueno, este símbolo \0/ es una personita levantando la mano para pedir la palabra
<PabloRubianes> y siempre se organiza entre los mismos
<PabloRubianes> bueno eduardor
<PabloRubianes> habla eduardor 
<eduardor> +1 hacer llamado general a quien este dispuesto a colaborar
<eduardor> nada mas
<eduardor> y publicar la lista en la wiki, obvio
<eduardor> ctrl-D
 * CarlosNeyPastor PALABRA
<PabloRubianes> CarlosNeyPastor, dale
<CarlosNeyPastor> para mi como parte del llamado tambien se podria poner un link en la pagina de ubuntu uy
<CarlosNeyPastor> ctrl+d
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> parte de la responsabilidad del grupo de desarrollo es hacerse cargo de la pagina
<PabloRubianes> que hasta ahora soy yo
<PabloRubianes> y eduardor, pero a el no le gusta bazaar y se nos complica la convivencia
<PabloRubianes> por eso hay cosas que se pueden manejar mejor y aprender en el proceso
<PabloRubianes> ademas estaria bueno a apuntar a desarrollar en ubuntu
 * ratman palabra
<ratman> Bueno habalre ejeje
<PabloRubianes> ratman, 
<ratman> para mi podriamso hacer un taller de bazzar, porque por ejemplo yo no tengo idea de que sea
<ratman> actual,mete ando com onucho python
<ratman> ctr+d
<PabloRubianes> buena idea
<PabloRubianes> el taller
<PabloRubianes> "usa la wiki"
<PabloRubianes> "usa launchpad"
<PabloRubianes> y "usa bazaar"
<PabloRubianes> quedan en agenda
<ratman> pon el que quiero hacer usa VIM
<PabloRubianes> nada mas que agregar?
<ratman> :)
<PabloRubianes> vim es para loquitos
 * SergioMeneses escucho bazzar! 
<ratman> :(
<PabloRubianes> pero bueno se agrega
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, estamos en reunion no me hagas kick a vos :P
<PabloRubianes> entonces si no entendi mal
<PabloRubianes> las acciones es mandar un mail a la lista con el llamado a interesados en las comisiones
<PabloRubianes> alguien se ofrece a mandarlo???
<ThePianist> hola a todos
<PabloRubianes> hola ThePianist estamos en reunion
<ThePianist> Hola reunión, estoy atento
<ratman> bueno si alguien me da una mano lo armo yo 
<PabloRubianes> butter-life, te fuiste y te tocaba la palabra
<ratman> eso si seguramente necesitare una aponion 
<PabloRubianes> queres sumar algo? 
<butter-life> perdon, desconexion inesperada
<EduardoR> o/ doy mano
<PabloRubianes> no pasa nada butter-life 
<PabloRubianes> bueno entonces 
<PabloRubianes> ACCION:
<PabloRubianes> ratman, y EduardoR van a mandar el mail a la lista
<EduardoR> Grupos?
<EduardoR> Eventos, Educación, y que mas?
<EduardoR> Programación Ubuntu, anotado
<danielmato> 0/
<ratman> sip con uan breve descripcion supongo 
<EduardoR> +1
<EduardoR> y pal face
<EduardoR> ta, otro tema....
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, a que otro canal te tenes que conectar?
<ratman> o/
<PabloRubianes> deja de usar el cliente de correo para el chat
<PabloRubianes> grrrr
<ratman> o/
<ratman> o/
<PabloRubianes> ratman, dale vos
<ratman> Otro tema
<ratman> asado
<ratman> :P
<ratman> se acerca fin de año
<ratman> y algo deveriamso hcer
<ratman> ctr+D
<PabloRubianes> comision de eventos
<ratman> hay que ver que local podemos consegui barato si es posible
<PabloRubianes> el otro tema que estaba en el mail
 * ratman se caya perdon 
<EduardoR> o/
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, dale
<EduardoR> mañana probablemente voy a reunirme con encargado de Farq por lugar para hacer eventos allí
<EduardoR> ellos quieren :)))
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> confirma que cantidad de gente entra
<PabloRubianes> y si podes fotos
<danielmato> ratman +10
<EduardoR> 640x480, es lo que hay..
<EduardoR> ctrl D
<PabloRubianes> no importa
<PabloRubianes> bueno el tema 2
<PabloRubianes> era ideas para que los nuevos se integren a la organizacion
<PabloRubianes> de forma sostenida
<PabloRubianes> ideas?
<butter-life> 0/
<PabloRubianes> butter-life, dale vos
<butter-life> solo se me ocurre haciendo algo invitando amigos conocidos compañeros...
<butter-life> regalando cds, folletos, dejando claro que la comunidad existe y está viva como nunca
<butter-life> 0\
<ratman> o/ 
<PabloRubianes> ratman, dale
<ratman> la primer vias es ver por lista y sitios
<ratman> y claro si tenemos conocidos
<ratman> pero primero creo es saber cunatos somos los de ahora
<ratman> o\
<PabloRubianes> a mi me parece que 
<PabloRubianes> tenemos que cambiar el punto de vista
<PabloRubianes> dejando de ser tan virtuales
<PabloRubianes> para ser mas "mundo real"
<PabloRubianes> lo de ir a comer pizza lo hicimos 2 veces
<ratman> +1
<PabloRubianes> eso hay que hacerlo seguido igual que los talleres
<danielmato> +1
<danielmato> 0/
<gchaves> o/ (y +1)
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, tuya
<danielmato> los talleres y la ubupizza son una sola cosa, a partir del próximo taller, indisolubles, y si no se puede, entonces solo pizza
<PabloRubianes> +1
<danielmato> hay que ademas de los talleres, generar un momento en el mes, para traer ideas, y compartir experiencias
<danielmato> con pizza por supuesto, o asado, o picada, o solo mate
<danielmato> los talleres son para aprender-enseñar
<butter-life> 0/
<danielmato> los compartir experiencia, acercan más al usuario normal, al uso de la distro
<danielmato> y de los canales de comunicacion, launchpad...
<danielmato> irc, mail...
<danielmato> ctrl+d
<PabloRubianes> ahora creo que iba gchaves 
<gchaves> el problema que veo con que los nuevos se integren es que hay dos tipos de nuevos
<gchaves> 1) el que no sabe nada/casi nada de ubuntu/linux
<gchaves> 2) el que ya sabe y se cuelga, ya sea tecnicamente o por la filosofía
<gchaves> en el segundo caso, lo único que se necesita hacer es mantener algunas charlas tecnicas y dar un poco de participación para que se queden y se metan
<gchaves> el primero es el más complicado, porque hay que saber contestar, y mimar un poco a la gente para que no se asuste de la manga de frikis/nerds
<gchaves> va en una buena, pero por lo general los grupos de linux son un poco toscos con los newbies
<danielmato> +1
<PabloRubianes> si, igual somos bastante buena gente con los nuevos
<PabloRubianes> :P
<gchaves> soy muy nuevo acá como para realmente saber si es así o no
<gchaves> pero lo he visto muchas veces ya
<gchaves> para terminar:
<gchaves> podría haber alguna especie de inducción para los nuevos, y ver en que categoría caen
<gchaves> así es más fácil para todos
<gchaves> ctrl+d
<PabloRubianes> gchaves, induccion tipo?
<PabloRubianes> un mentor?
<PabloRubianes> o como decis?
<gchaves> no necesariamente, pero está bueno que te expliquen como funcionan las cosas
<PabloRubianes> me parece que eso es mejor que te lo diga una persona y no leerlo de una pagina
<gchaves> por ejemplo cuando entré por primera vez ya sabía que se reunian lunes y miercoles, pero mucha gente ni sabe lo que es el IRC
<gchaves> por lo tanto es dificil que se conecten
<PabloRubianes> se entiende
<gchaves> las listas de correo están buenas, pero la mayoría de la gente no sabe usarlas
<danielmato> 0/
<PabloRubianes> butter-life, vas vos
<PabloRubianes> si gchaves termino ;-)
<gchaves> si, que pase el sigue
<butter-life> bueno, retrocediendo a lo anterior, ...
<PabloRubianes> ok
<PabloRubianes> butter-life, tuya 
<butter-life> 1) parece que podriamos clasificar las reuniones en tres tipos:
<butter-life> a) reuniones virtuales como esta
<butter-life> b) reuniones físicas protocolares
<butter-life> c) reuniones físicas distendidas
<butter-life> cada una de ellas requiere un plan de organizacion distinto
<butter-life> qué les parece? Ctrl+D
<PabloRubianes> si me parece bien
<EduardoR> 0/
<PabloRubianes> eso lo tendria que ver la organizacion del evento
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, ?
<PabloRubianes> vas o dejas a EduardoR ?
<danielmato> pasalo a EduardoR, despues voy yo
<PabloRubianes> y por el horario son los ultimos 2
<PabloRubianes> asi que breves
<EduardoR> para mi era b) fisicas para novatos o introductorias
<EduardoR> y c) fisicas avanzadas de programacion y mas nerds
<EduardoR> cambiaria un poco la planificacion
<EduardoR> para quelosnovatos a la segunda no vayan a aburrirtse y al reves
 * EduardoR estoy en un teclado del año del golero
<EduardoR> o\
<PabloRubianes> se entiende
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, dale que cerramos
<danielmato> voy cortito
<danielmato> pienso que para atraer más a los "nuevos"
<danielmato> lo que necesitamos es que ellos nos digan que es lo que precisan
<danielmato> cual es la mejor forma de comunicarnos
<danielmato> y cuales son las instancias en las que se sienten mas comodos
<danielmato> sobre todo, las féminas, que tanto les cuesta el uso de estas herramientas
<butter-life> +1
<danielmato> y tratar de que esto deje de ser tan geek, y sea un poco mas cool
<danielmato> solo eso
<PabloRubianes> bueno
<PabloRubianes> se termina la reunion
<danielmato> o sea, a los nuevos les tenemos que preguntar
<danielmato> ctrl+d
<PabloRubianes> agradecer a los que se quedaron
<danielmato> +1
<butter-life> +1
<PabloRubianes> el tema de los nuevos se va a seguir tratando
<PabloRubianes> es algo que no termina
<PabloRubianes> y el mail se encarga ratman
<PabloRubianes> por las comisiones
<PabloRubianes> yo hago la minuta en la wiki
<PabloRubianes> y despues la proxima la hace otro 
<PabloRubianes> sino es un embole
<EduardoR> +1 ok
<EduardoR> EduCass manda saludos (estoy de proxy)
<PabloRubianes> dale mandale
<danielmato> manda saludos pal educass
<EduardoR> es el final, no?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> se cierra la reunion////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
<EduardoR> Hola!
<danielmato> listo, happy hour, desde ahora
<PabloRubianes> me voy a comer
* PabloRubianes changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to:  Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes y Miercoles 22:00 hs.(UTC -2) -- Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN
<EduardoR> Hola a todos!!!
<butter-life> holaaaaaaa
<danielmato> hola butter-life 
<butter-life> ahora ahablar de lo que surja!!!
<danielmato> hola EduardoR 
<danielmato> hola CarlosNeyPastor 
<EduardoR> decía que se saluda al final, no? jajajajaja
<danielmato> hola SergioMeneses 
<danielmato> hola gchaves 
<butter-life> holas en general
<danielmato> hola asterismo 
<gchaves> hola danielmato
<gchaves> hola gral
<EduardoR> hola danielmato , butter-life  y  todos
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, saludos
<butter-life> para romper el hielo, una vez me pasé todo un día utilizando la PC desde una tty no gráfica
 * SergioMeneses mira a PabloRubianes para q no lo bote
<SergioMeneses> todo bien
<SergioMeneses> muy buena reunion
<SergioMeneses> lastima llegar tarde... pero andaba en otra reunion
<SergioMeneses> :D
<danielmato> pero llegaste, y eso es lo bueno
<asterismo> hola gente
<asterismo> que hacen
<butter-life> todo bien asterismo ?
<butter-life> que nos contas de interesante?
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, eso si... hay q trabajar en ideas nuevas :D
<danielmato> por supuesto
<danielmato> esa es la idea
<danielmato> pero los que hace mucho que estamos acá, ya estamos un poquito mal acostumbrados
<danielmato> hace falta sangre nueva, que mueva el avispero
<asterismo> estoy resolviendo las ecuaciones planetarias de Lagrange con el Mathematica 7 instalado en Ubuntu
<asterismo> un sistema de 4 ecuaciones diferenciales
<asterismo> que programa de mierda
<butter-life> salado
<butter-life> debe ser medio dificil
<butter-life> estas en la astronomia?
<asterismo> sep
<asterismo> hoy instale xubuntu en una pavilion dv7
<asterismo> muy buena
<asterismo> es una bala el xubuntu
<sud0> xubuntu es xfce4?
<sud0> (permiso)
<asterismo> si
<asterismo> y como esta en las ultimas versiones
<sud0> (y hola xD)
<asterismo> como esta
<sud0> qué bueno
<asterismo> ta buenisimo
<sud0> será más rápido que lubuntu?
<asterismo> tanto tiempo sud0 
<asterismo> que decis?
<sud0> si, asterismo
<sud0> todo bien che
<sud0> ustedes?
<asterismo> aca...
<sud0> el otro día buscaba una alternativa a gnome 3
<sud0> en una distro. que ya no tiene gnome shell en los repos.
<sud0> xfce4 me gustó bastante
<asterismo> yo ya lo tengo calado y probado al XFCE y se que es lo que le anda bien y que no
<asterismo> como todo
<asterismo> entre LXDE y XFCE no ganas tanta rapidez como para que valga la pena no tener todo lo que XFCE tiene por sobre LXDE
<asterismo> pero todo siempre depende del usuario, para que va a usar la maquina
<sud0> a mí me gustó bastante xfce
<sud0> aparte lo "acomodé" para que quede similar a gnome shell
<virusuy> buenas buenas
<sud0> buenas virusuy
<gchaves> bueno gente, me retiro
<danielmato> saludos gchaves
<danielmato> me debes un mail...
<danielmato> después lo hablamos
<gchaves> dale, mandame de nuevo porque no me acuerdo :S
<danielmato> ok
<gchaves> así mañana te lo responde temprano
<danielmato> abrazo grande, saludos a ikebana
<gchaves> dale, le mando que ya me putio :P
<danielmato> abrazo enorme
<gchaves> nos vemos, saludos a aquella, y saludos gente
<PabloRubianes> saludos gchaves 
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> bueno gente, me retiro
<danielmato> nos hablamos el miercoles
<nramirezuy> buen dia
<gchaves> buenas
<ratman> buenas
<somosbarrigas> buenas tarde
<somosbarrigas> s
<ratman> como va
<somosbarrigas> estuve encuestando a mis compañeros por lo de los posibles talleres
<somosbarrigas> la respuesta fue de entusiasmo, pero no va a ser fácil
<somosbarrigas> es tremendamente heterogéneo el asunto
<somosbarrigas> debo salir ahora
<somosbarrigas> estoy llegando a casa se me terminó la sudorosa comodidad del copsa
<somosbarrigas> mañana espero estar para la reunión
<ratman> tengo ganas de banear la mascara ~Thunderbi@*.*.*
<EduardoR> hola ratman!!!
<ratman> holas
<ratman> ejje
<EduardoR> podés creer que la compu de educass explotó y perdí el txt que tenía con lo que teníamos que hacer...
<ratman> yo lo tengo en el laptop 
<EduardoR> y el log no está
<ratman> si es que me lo guardo 
<EduardoR> no hay nada
<ratman> avisame cuando tengas tiempo 
<ratman> habro un documento y vemso de hacer algo 
<EduardoR> algo me acuerdo, "Hacer llamado a formar grupos...
<ratman> para educacion, programacion y eventos
<EduardoR> y los grupos eran: Programamción, Educacion y eventos
<EduardoR> yey!
<EduardoR> ya mismo
<ratman> te comparti un documento 
<ratman> te devio llegar un mail
<EduardoR> ok, recibido
<ratman> en la parte derecha hay un chat
<EduardoR> voy, 
<ratman> que paso 
<EduardoR> tuve que recargar
<EduardoR> pero terrible cartelón de error
<ratman> holas
<PabloRubianes> hola ratman 
#ubuntu-uy 2012-11-07
<Ignacio> Hola! :)
<PabloRubianes> hola Ignacio 
<Ignacio> PabloRubianes: Como estas?
<PabloRubianes> todo bien vos?
<Ignacio> Bien aca en Xubuntu
<Ignacio> Jeje 
<Ignacio> Pense que hoy era reunion
<Ignacio> Mira! Justo hoy me conecto y nunca puedo jeje
<Ignacio> AH esta hora :(
<PabloRubianes> fue ayer
<PabloRubianes> :S
<Ignacio> Jejeje
<Ignacio> Que calor x' dios
<Ignacio> Che como es eso de que Xubuntu, Lubuntu, y Kubuntu (etc) no tendra un 13.04
<Ignacio> Solo lo tendra Ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> lo que no hay mas es versiones alphas
<PabloRubianes> pero xubuntu, lubuntu y kubuntu pueden tenerlas si quieren
<PabloRubianes> lo que no hay mas en ubuntu alpha y solo 1 beta
<Ignacio> :(
<Ignacio> Haber dejame googlear
<Ignacio> ¿Que es: Ubuntu developer summit?
<Ignacio> Hola?
<PabloRubianes> es la reunion de desarrolladores de ubuntu
<Ignacio> Ah
<PabloRubianes> donde se planea la proxima version
<PabloRubianes> por?
<Ignacio> Porque Ubuntu 13.04 no lo tendra
<Ignacio> *Off-Topic: Obama o Romney??*
<PabloRubianes> lo que?
<PabloRubianes> aca no se habla de politica
<Ignacio> Bueno..
<PabloRubianes> ;-)
<Ignacio> Dije Off-Topic :)
<Ignacio> Solo quiero saber sus opiniones
<PabloRubianes> no entendi que no va a tener el ubuntu 13.04?
<Ignacio> SDK 
<Ignacio> No van haber "commits" diarios
<PabloRubianes> que tiene que ver el SDK con los commits?
<Ignacio> Yo que se.. (Entendi mal..)
<PabloRubianes> ahhhh
<Ignacio> :P
<Ignacio> Bueno pero igual..
<Ignacio> No habran alphas!
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> podes usar la daily
<Ignacio> :(
<Ignacio> Si.. Es la que voya probar despues de Lubuntu
<EduardoR> PabloRubianes:  faltó definir como se agrupará la gente, por que método
<EduardoR> le pongo mi mail?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, saludos
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, hola
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, llegando de la oficina
<PabloRubianes> bien
<nramirezuy> buenos dias
<Ignacio> Holaaaa ^__^
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola Ignacio ¿cómo estas?
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor: Bien aqui ¿y tu?
<Ignacio> ¡Con calor!
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, arrancando el dia en el trabajo, ya con un problema interesante
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, la verdad que si, no tengo ganas de salir de la oficina
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero  no me queda otra
<Ignacio> ¿Problema? Gano obama! No problems :) Jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> ja ja ja ja ja...
<Ignacio> :)
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo un problema con el virus Recycle y no lo detectan los antivirus
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo que ir a sacarlo a mano ya que los equipos estan fuera de red
<Ignacio> jajajajaja
<Ignacio> ¿Windows dilems?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Windows Migrañas
<Ignacio> Jajaja
<sud0> hola
<sud0> buen día
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas sud0 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿cómo estas?
<sud0> perdón la intromisión pero, qué es ese virus?
<sud0> todo bien, CarlosNeyPastor, gracias
<sud0> vos?
<Ignacio> sud0: Hola! :)
<sud0> buen día, Ignacio
<Ignacio> sud0:  COmo estas?
<sud0> bien, también acalorado
<sud0> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, tomando mi desayuno (una taza de Café) previo a mi otra taza de café...
<CarlosNeyPastor> Recycle es un "virus" que genera accesos directos y te oculta los contenidos de la carpeta
<CarlosNeyPastor> te oculta todo el contenido de la carpeta te deja acceder a el pero no te permite copiarlo y no es muy complicado infectar un pc con el 
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor: Yo tuve ese en el USB lo más simple fue formatear
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, claro pero manejamos base de datos de laboratorios e infomacion bastante valiosa, no es una opciòn el fomrateo
<Ignacio> :O
<Ignacio> Y porque no boteas con el live cd de Ubuntu
<Ignacio> y respaldan todo en un Dico Duro Extraible?
<Ignacio> ¿Digo no?
<sud0> esos virus que su propósito es molestar
<sud0> xD
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, pero el problema que esos pcs estan en un laboratorio con software de equipos de laboratorio que no los conseguis en nungun lado y las licencias salen caras...
<Ignacio> ¿Molestar? Terminarian con todo tu trabajo en cuestion de segundos.
<sud0> con Edubuntu, la distro. de EduardoR (chiste inventado por mí)
<Ignacio> Jajajajaajja
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajajjajaja
<sud0> si, muy cierto, Ignacio
<Ignacio> :)
<CarlosNeyPastor> sud0 +1
<Ignacio> sud0:  +1 Tambien :)
<sud0> gracias jaja
<sud0> bueno, un abrazo
<Ignacio> ¡Que calor! Desearia poder venir de short a la UTU :)
<Ignacio> Buee :)
<CarlosNeyPastor> en realidad el problema principal no es el virus en el pc el problema principal es mantener el software de un microscopio contador de particulas y no se cuantas wawas mas
<sud0> buena jornada para ambos
<Ignacio> sud0: Jaja La utu es aburrida :(
<CarlosNeyPastor> gracias igual para vos sud0 
<CarlosNeyPastor> nos hablamos!
<Ignacio> ! Dale!
<Ignacio> Te tengo en GMAIL CarlosNeyPastor  :)
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, te aguregue hace unas semanas
<Ignacio> Jajaja Y yo te acepte ^___^
<Ignacio> Jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> me voy retirando a hacer las vuelta qeu tengo que hacer
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo uqe ver un notebook, impresora y las pcs del virus
<CarlosNeyPastor> me retiro, mas tarde regreso
<Ignacio> Ok
<CarlosNeyPastor> nos hablamos Ignacio 
<Ignacio> Dale! :)
<somosbarrigas> Buenas tardes
<somosbarrigas> no creo que pueda estar en el canal a la hora de reunión
<somosbarrigas> ya obtuve los datos prometidos sobre los ontereses de los docentes respecto a ubuntu
<gchaves> hola
<gchaves> los tenes como para pasarlos por mail?
<somosbarrigas> no en este momento pero para antes de las 21 puedo redactar un informecito y enviarlko cómo no
<somosbarrigas> a qué dirección?
<somosbarrigas> a la lista de correo de ubuntu-uy?
<gchaves> por mi a la lista, así nos llega a todos
<gchaves> por lo menos para tenerlo presente
<somosbarrigas> ok
<somosbarrigas> bien
<gchaves> con eso ya tenemos algo más sobre que trabajar
<gchaves> igual creo que todavía no hay temas establecidos para la reunión de hoy
<gchaves> somosbarrigas: +1 por el trabajo
<somosbarrigas> quedamos en esa
<somosbarrigas> salú
<somosbarrigas> listo
<somosbarrigas> redacté unas líneas con lo que pude averiguar y lo envié a ubuntu-uy@lists.ubuntu.com
<gchaves> vi, estaba leyendo, creo que con eso ya tenemos un lineamiento claro de que charlas son necesarias a corto plazo
<somosbarrigas> no veo fácil el tema de la heterogeneidad, unos no saben nada, otros se manejan, algunos vuelan
<somosbarrigas> eso tiene que ser tenido en cuenta en la implementación
<somosbarrigas> habria que pensar qué estrategia usar para hacer que fuera efectivo
<gchaves> si, capaz que se puede hacer una serie de cursos, primero uso básico de Ubuntu, después uso básico de, por ejemplo, procesadores de texto
<gchaves> y de ahí ir subiendo el nivel
<somosbarrigas> sí, o hacer en paralelo opcionales, no para todos sino para quien tengainterés en cada uno
<somosbarrigas> de los talleres
<somosbarrigas> una de las cosas que se había hablado al volar en la reunión del museo de Artes
<somosbarrigas> fue que se formara talleristas
<somosbarrigas> que luego amplificaran
<somosbarrigas> es algo que hay que discutir también
<EduardoR> hola somosbarrigas !!! Genial el informe
<EduardoR> Tenemos un contacto en Centros MEC que quieren integrarse a los grupos
<EduardoR> y ya redifundieron lo de los grupos
<EduardoR> bueno, me fui. Sigo en casa en un rato
#ubuntu-uy 2012-11-08
<somosbarrigas> no voy a poder estar atendiendo el canal por el momento hasta dentro de un rato
<somosbarrigas> pero lo dejo abierto para poder leer lo discutido cuando llegue
<ratman> ok
<gchaves> buenas
<Guest32768> ya vuelvo...
<ratman> buenas
<ratman> alguien
<ratman> ALguno esta live
<CarlosNeyPastor> yonson
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> me parece que no hay gente para la ubucon?
<CarlosNeyPastor> arescorpio, asterismo gchaves JHOSMAN Naudy PabloRubianes ratman somosbarrigas sud0 ubuntulog2 
<PabloRubianes> ubuntulog2, es un bot CarlosNeyPastor 
<ratman> no por eso lo vamos a descriminar
<CarlosNeyPastor> si,  lo mande y pense "que boludo soy"
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajajajaj
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien ratman 
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaja
<JHOSMAN> buenas arescorpio asterismo gchaves Naudy PabloRubianes ratman somosbarrigas sud0 una pregunta, :P tratarán algún tema en especial? 
<ratman> es dia de ubuconla
<PabloRubianes> ese mismo
<gchaves> buenas todos
<JHOSMAN> Ha si leí el mail =)  andaba trabajando en Joomla y no recordaba :P estaré pendiente..
<PabloRubianes> bien
<JHOSMAN> Voy a recordar por Twitter @ubuntuco 
<JHOSMAN> para q venga la gente 
<JHOSMAN> =) listo https://twitter.com/ubuntuco/status/266347529505996800 
 * JHOSMAN creo que solo leeré tengo bastante trabajo
<ratman> ok
<PabloRubianes> creo que podemos esperar 10 min mas
<PabloRubianes> a ver si llega algun resagado
<PabloRubianes> ...
<gchaves> gente, no voy a poder estar. escriban con buena letra así después leo el log ;)
<ratman> jjej ok
<PabloRubianes> jaja dale
<PabloRubianes> va a ser rapido por lo que veo...
<gchaves> je, mañana leo bien y veo si puedo aportar algo via mail
<gchaves> (nota mental: ver tema del asado)
<gchaves> nos vemos
<PabloRubianes> bueno por falta de concurrencia vamos a cancelar la reunion
<PabloRubianes> lamentamos esto....
<PabloRubianes> vamos a tratar de ser miembros de mas LoCo teams los que esten en la reunion
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, ?
<arescorpio> ?
<somosbarrigas> buenas noches
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> hola juancarlospaco 
<juancarlospaco> hola PabloRubianes 
<somosbarrigas> cuál es el Orden del Día?
<juancarlospaco> :)
<PabloRubianes> somosbarrigas, ibamos a cancelar
<somosbarrigas> aha
<PabloRubianes> no habia nadie de otros locos
<somosbarrigas> no es fácil coordinar
<PabloRubianes> ahora aparecio juancarlospaco 
<somosbarrigas> no   es fácil conjugar labores domésticas con irc
<PabloRubianes> no, para nada es facil coordinar
<somosbarrigas> yo me anoté en la lista de correo
<ulinux> :)
<somosbarrigas> no estoy acostumbrado pero es una buena herramienta
<somosbarrigas> sin embargo no hay como el trato directo del chat para que sea llevadero
<arescorpio> como dicen los venezolanos (yo soy argentino)  vamosp'delante compas :-D
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<ulinux> bueno caballeros, que hay de nuevo?
<PabloRubianes> lo nuevo de la ubuconla es...
<PabloRubianes> estamos buscando lugar en montevideo
<PabloRubianes> estamos trabajando con un "Organizador de eventos"
<PabloRubianes> el que esta encargado de logistica y mover contactos para conseguir hoteles
<PabloRubianes> y en busca de sponsors
<PabloRubianes> y conseguir un dise;ador grafico
<PabloRubianes> para que trabaje para el evento
<PabloRubianes> (por ahora vamos por esas)
<somosbarrigas> anep no esponsoreará?
<somosbarrigas> o el MEC
<somosbarrigas> ya se han movido en ese sentido?
<PabloRubianes> hay lugares que el organizador esta mandando cartas
<somosbarrigas> aha
<PabloRubianes> a anep no se si mando, al mec si
<somosbarrigas> al BROU?
<PabloRubianes> no tengo la lista
<PabloRubianes> :S
<PabloRubianes> no vino el chico hoy....
<PabloRubianes> pero le digo que pregunte
<PabloRubianes> es buena idea
<PabloRubianes> a ver que sale
<somosbarrigas> (no hay mucho quórum hoy)
<PabloRubianes> no, por eso ibamos a cancelar
<PabloRubianes> aparte los contactos de organizacion de argentina y otros LoCos no estan
<juancarlospaco> :0
<juancarlospaco> Aqui hay muchos cortes de energia en las capitales, por el calor, no se si tendra k ver  :P
<juancarlospaco> yo recien vuelvo a tener, hoy no trabaje por k no habia
<juancarlospaco> lol
<PabloRubianes> no sabia
<PabloRubianes> capaz que estan fuera de servicio
<juancarlospaco> 34 C  y 90 Humed  :(
<PabloRubianes> divino
<PabloRubianes> ....
<JHOSMAN> se canceló? 
<juancarlospaco> sepe
<somosbarrigas> exit
<JHOSMAN> =/ weno 
<ratman> buenas
<gchaves> buenas ratman
<nramirezuy> buenas
<gchaves> che, el tema del asado, se habló algo?
<gchaves> ratman: ?
<ratman> un poco 
<ratman> pensando en cuantos seriamos 
<gchaves> ya hay lugar/fecha?
<ratman> y ahi esta el tema cuantos somos 
<ratman> yo creo pienso que se tendria que pregunar quienes irian 
<ratman> y asi saber para ver que lugar
<ratman> si llegaramso a ir un lugar pensando que somo bastantes y despues somo 8 
<gchaves> si, obvio, no es lo mimos 10 que 20, ni que hablar 50
<ratman> seria mucho gasto 
<ratman> y lo otro que a esta altura ya vaa ser dificil 
<ratman> la otra es limitar el cupo lo que es una garcada 
<gchaves> obvio, dejame ver si puedo hacer que mi novia (macarena, la que mando el libro a la lista) se meta y de una mano
<ratman> pero bueno 
<gchaves> es suficientemente molesta como para ayudar con eso ;)
<ratman> yo voy a prguntar si hacer el sondeo 
<ratman> la otra gchaves
<ratman> es hacer akgo as simple, hacerlo en lagun bar o lugar  
<gchaves> (me bochó porque está estudiando... :S)
<ratman> tipo una pizzeria
<ratman> ssip no hay que molestar cuando se estudia 
<gchaves> si.. a mi en lo personal me tira más un evento tipo asado porque da más para conocese y charlar
<ratman> sip a mi tambien 
<gchaves> bue.. de ultima una mateada en la rambla ;)
<ratman> lo otro lo que facilita es no pensar en cuanto compro y demas
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> y quien hace el asado 
<ratman> jejej
<ratman> voy a prepara mate
<gchaves> :'( yo no puedo tomar mate en el trabajo
<ratman> :(
<gchaves> mando/mandás un mail para ver interesados?
<ratman> no se si hacerlo 
<ratman> mande un mai a pablo y demas
<ratman> para ver que piensan 
<gchaves> ok
<Ignacio_> Hola! :)
<ratman> http://www.adinettv.com.uy/evento/3792
<ratman> Foro sobre "Software libre, experiencia Internacional y Nacional"
<Ignacio> Hola! :)
<somosbarrigas> muraña se está moviendo para activar libreplanet
#ubuntu-uy 2012-11-09
<nramirezuy> buen dia
<CarlosNeyPastor> buen dia nramirezuy 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<nramirezuy> bien
<nramirezuy> vos?
<nramirezuy> alguna ves a alguno le paso que el mozilla quedara blanco y negro?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, trabajando 
<CarlosNeyPastor> no, me paso que no me cambiaba el idioma pero no que quede blanco y negro
<CarlosNeyPastor> probaste reinstalando?
<CarlosNeyPastor> consulta nramirezuy 
<CarlosNeyPastor> navegas en blanco y negro o quedo colgado?
<nramirezuy> navego en blanco y negro
<nramirezuy> jaja
<nramirezuy> no probe ni reiniciarlo
<CarlosNeyPastor> proba desinstalandolo e instalandolo nuevamente
<nramirezuy> se tildo y despues quedo blanco y negro 
<nramirezuy> igual me causa mucha gracia
<nramirezuy> navegar en blanco y negro
<nramirezuy> ahi le esta volviendo el color de a poco
<nramirezuy> ahora tiene color, pero sigue como opaco
<CarlosNeyPastor> el monitor?
<nramirezuy> nono
<nramirezuy> solo mozilla
<CarlosNeyPastor> proba lo que dice esta web
<CarlosNeyPastor> que es instalar todo de nuevo
<CarlosNeyPastor> http://www.glatelier.org/2012/10/instala-firefox-estable-beta-aurora-o-nightly-en-ubuntu/
<nramirezuy> ya recupero todo el brillo
<nramirezuy> supongo q la animacion se hizo con un delay bastante mas largo del normal
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaj
<CarlosNeyPastor> muuy largo
<nramirezuy> si 
<nramirezuy> como 5min
<CarlosNeyPastor> internet ultra rapido!
<CarlosNeyPastor> a mi me paso que se me colgo unas 3 veces con una descarg
<nramirezuy> si, pero no fue culpa de internet
<nramirezuy> fue culpa de unity 
<CarlosNeyPastor> estas usando 12.10?
<nramirezuy> 12.04
<sud0> buen día gente
<sud0> antes decía "gentuza", hasta que muchos lo tomaron de forma despectiva
<sud0> era una simple jerga amistosa, malditos argentinos
<CarlosNeyPastor> como anda estimado sud0 
<sud0> sin ofender a los argentinos presentes
<sud0> bueno, mejor me voy jaja
<nramirezuy> jajaja
<sud0> CarlosNeyPastor: hola, todo bien, vos?
<nramirezuy> buen dia
<sud0> buen día, nramirezuy
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, pasando cafe en el trabajo (para poder trabajar en condiciones)
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos?
<sud0> también, recién terminé uno
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
<sud0> es un mal necesario jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo estoy tomando uno y pasando mas
<CarlosNeyPastor> recien termine la promer cafetera
<CarlosNeyPastor> soy el unico que toma cafe aca en la oficina 
<CarlosNeyPastor> estoy en el horno
<nramirezuy> yo estoy esperando haciendo tiempo, para ir a comer
<nramirezuy> despues si sale cafe
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo salgo a comer a las 13:30 (poco mas tarde)
<CarlosNeyPastor> me queda para rato tomando cafe
<CarlosNeyPastor> si sigo asi no paso los 30, los nervios me matan antes
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
<nramirezuy> tenes q equilibrarlo con pastillas
<CarlosNeyPastor> halls? 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ice kiss?
<nramirezuy> nono, de las otras. las q tranquilizan
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> estoy vien 
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien*
<CarlosNeyPastor> el mundo es el que tiembra no yo...
<nramirezuy> jajaja
<gchaves> Primero que nada hola que hoy no salude
<gchaves> Segundo: alguien ha contratado algún VPS economico?
<gchaves> estoy buscando algo en el rango de 10-15USD por mes
<sud0> gchaves: dattatec
<gchaves> sud0: gracias, igual estoy mirando y a menos que no este encontrando algo lo más barato es de $530 (25USD) por mes
<ratman> Apple patenta el "rectángulo redondeado"
<ratman> http://www.noticias3d.com/noticia.asp?idnoticia=54748
#ubuntu-uy 2012-11-11
<finkufriki> hola
<finkufriki> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2013-11-04
<CarlosNeyPastor_> nickserv CarlosNeyPastor
<CarlosNeyPastor_> Nick CarlosNeyPastor
<calisto> Zimbra usa como motror de mta postfix, mysql para armar el arbol de clasificacion de correos que teja hacer busquedas de cientos de mails  en segundos, ldap como gestor de usuarios,  posee una administración web y un gestor de mails para usuarios, antivirus incluido y antispam, todo haciendo apt-get insall, so alguien te esta obligando a instalar sendmail es porque te odia... jajaja
<SergioMeneses> aaaaahhh calisto q es eso!
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, mira a este tio
<SergioMeneses> bueno tengo q ir a recoger a mi madre en el aeropuerto! ya no estare mas tiempo huerfano!!!! :)
#ubuntu-uy 2013-11-05
<Ignacio> alo :)
<Ignacio> #Testeando bip
<Ignacio_> Okey, funciona :D
<ignacio> 23 hs las reuniones, pa, que tarde.
#ubuntu-uy 2013-11-06
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor, ping
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas 
<Ignacio> bien, y vos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, poniendome al dia con unas cuantas cosas que tenia atrasadas de las wikis
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos?
<Ignacio> bien, con unas dudas
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> :O*
<Ignacio> Jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> dudas de?
<Ignacio> Acabo de ver el post de Google+
<CarlosNeyPastor> cual?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hay mucho
<CarlosNeyPastor> s
<Ignacio> El que acabas de publicar
<Ignacio> (O al menos me llego recien a mi)
<Ignacio> El del lanzamiento
<Ignacio> La imagen, la van a publicar luego del evento? ¡Quiero probarla!
<CarlosNeyPastor> a ver 
<CarlosNeyPastor> dejame ver que cagada hice
<Ignacio> :O)
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahh 
<CarlosNeyPastor> naa
<CarlosNeyPastor> asi esta bien 
<Ignacio> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> es para informar
<CarlosNeyPastor> muerte al marketing
<Ignacio> Jaja
 * CarlosNeyPastor esta con una antorcha gritando por la ventana
 * CarlosNeyPastor tiene fiebre
<CarlosNeyPastor> ejje
<Ignacio> ¡Viva Ubuntu! el loco en la ventana..
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaj
<CarlosNeyPastor> claaa
<Ignacio> ¡Una bruja! Quemenla (pff, que imaginación)
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahi ya me ganaste
<Ignacio> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> volaste muy alto
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaj
<Ignacio> jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> vas al evento?
<Ignacio> No, lamentablemente no :(
<CarlosNeyPastor> buu
<Ignacio> jaja
<virusuy> nas
<CarlosNeyPastor> tenes que ir a alguno
<CarlosNeyPastor> :O un virus en el canal!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<Ignacio> ¡Quemenlo!
<CarlosNeyPastor> todo manso virusuy ?
<virusuy> yep
<virusuy> tomando un te
 * CarlosNeyPastor sale con la antorcha
<CarlosNeyPastor> te????
<virusuy> escuchando A.N.I.M.A.L
<CarlosNeyPastor> te sentis bien?
<virusuy> y armando un documento para el laburo
<virusuy> porque me voy de vacaciones y tengo que delegar tareas
<Ignacio> El té es para personas que quieren dormir, el café para personas que quieren vivir. (Ah?)
<CarlosNeyPastor> te vas pa europein
<virusuy> sep
<virusuy> el 15
<CarlosNeyPastor> virusuy esta haciendo reflexiones profundas, esta asustando a CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> a CarlosNeyPastor  lo asusta mas el te que otra cosa
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero ta
<virusuy> jajajaj 
 * Ignacio cree que este canal está embrujado
<virusuy> nos vemos el 9 entonces
<CarlosNeyPastor> vas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> demas!!
<virusuy> si seguramente si
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien ahi!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> bueee
<virusuy> aunque ya no uso ubuntu, sigo siendo debian lover
<CarlosNeyPastor> abriste el paragua con el seguramtne
<CarlosNeyPastor> red?
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahh 
<CarlosNeyPastor> no 
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos 
<CarlosNeyPastor> arch
<Ignacio> che, si hay evento pal' 14.04 a ese si voy ;)
<CarlosNeyPastor> no?
<virusuy> no
<virusuy> Cupertino :-P
<CarlosNeyPastor> guat?
<virusuy> jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> tas mal en serio
<virusuy> San Steve que estas en los cielos
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo hace un tiempo estaba probando Hibrid
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero vos me ganaste
<virusuy> Santificado y alabado sean tus jeans y tu cuello tortuga
<virusuy> igual, linux en servers <3
<CarlosNeyPastor> mac?
<virusuy> claro
<CarlosNeyPastor> no te la ibas a comprar en europa a la mac?
<CarlosNeyPastor> para
<virusuy> si
 * CarlosNeyPastor entro en un tunel del tiempo 
<virusuy> pero sale mas caro, paradojicamente
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajajjajaj
<CarlosNeyPastor> en serio?
<virusuy> si
<CarlosNeyPastor> de no creer es eso
<virusuy> en usa es lo mas amigable para comprar
<virusuy> el tema sabes cual es?
<virusuy> el precio es tipo 999 
<Ignacio> impuestos?
<virusuy> en usa son 999 dolares
<virusuy> en uk es 999 libras
<virusuy> en francia es 999 euros
<virusuy> el precio es 999 la moneda cambia
<virusuy> es muy raro lo que hacen, pero es asi
<virusuy> no es raro, bah
<virusuy> el euro - dolar es 'casi' 1 a 1
<CarlosNeyPastor> raro
<virusuy> casi
<virusuy> la libra esta mas arriba que el euro incluso
<virusuy> (ahi esta el porque UK no quiso aceptar el euro como moneda oficial)
<CarlosNeyPastor> UK es el futuro
<CarlosNeyPastor> el unico defecto de UK es que toman te
<Ignacio> jaja
<virusuy> la semana del 24/11 voy a sentirme como en casa
<virusuy> mas que en mi propia casa en Soriano
<Ignacio> ¿Alguno me da una mano con el dibujo -de dibujo-?
<CarlosNeyPastor> .cuanto te vas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> :O
<CarlosNeyPastor> recien me cae la ficha
<CarlosNeyPastor> vamos a mandar un virus a Europa desde Uruguay!!! 
<virusuy> jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> Uruguay noma!!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<virusuy> me voy 15 dias
<virusuy> estoy 4 noches en paris
<Ignacio> Jajaja
<virusuy> luego 4 noches en berlin
<virusuy> y luego 5 noches en londres
<CarlosNeyPastor> manda fotos
<virusuy> y despues me vuelvo a uruguay
<CarlosNeyPastor> para
<CarlosNeyPastor> te hago una pregunta por probado
<Ignacio> Hay #Aliens en mi cuenta.
<CarlosNeyPastor> :o
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo estoy viendo enanitos de colores fluor en mi teclado
<Ignacio> oh
<Ignacio> Yo acabo de ver el tren de Lady Gaga
<Ignacio> ese el que sale en los simpsons
<CarlosNeyPastor> ajja
<CarlosNeyPastor> me voy yendo en un rato me conecto de nuevo 
<Ignacio> "Lisa Simpsons, Lisa Simpsons la mejor"
<Ignacio> Oka
<CarlosNeyPastor> si no me entra la fiscura u me conecto del cel
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> abrazo
<Ignacio> bay
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ping
<ignacio> ¿Qué hace la gente cuando está aburrida?
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo mato zombies
<ignacio> en donde?
<ignacio> Plantas vs Zombies ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> en donde sea
<CarlosNeyPastor> cel, pc, lo que sea
<CarlosNeyPastor> tambien
<ignacio> Ok
<ignacio> Necesito un celular, una pc con windows, pff.
<ignacio> y si me alcanza, una vida
<ignacio> Por cierto
<ignacio> Alguno, me podría recomendar alguna notebook que cueste < US$500?
<CarlosNeyPastor> consigo core 2 duo baratas
<CarlosNeyPastor> a unos 300 dolares 
<ignacio> Yo estuve "vichando" 
<CarlosNeyPastor> despues te paso bien la lisata de precios que consigo 
<ignacio> y quiero esta: zonalaptop.com.uy/laptop/gatewe
<CarlosNeyPastor> incluso mas batata
<ignacio> fijate esa
<CarlosNeyPastor> consigo dell que son ubuntu certificadas
<ignacio> En realidad quiero jugar en Win, y programar en Ubuntu
<CarlosNeyPastor> doble boot
<ignacio> se
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo tengo una virtual con xp en mi notebook 
<ignacio> no quiero virtuales :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero la tengo por la utu 
<ignacio> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> necesito hacer correr unas cosas y no coy a cagar mi hermoso sistema
<ignacio> Una duda
<ignacio> http://uy.archive.ubuntu.com/
<ignacio> esta caído?
<CarlosNeyPastor> por un año de estudio 
<CarlosNeyPastor> probablemente
<ignacio> :_
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR ping?
<ignacio> Nass
#ubuntu-uy 2013-11-09
<magu42> holas
<ratman> hoolas
<magu42> hay lanzamiento mañana?
<magu42> no veo nada en facebook
<ratman> yo lo vi en plus y web 
<magu42> en facebook hay 1036 usuarios registrados y no veo nada
<magu42> en la lista tampoco
<ratman> voy a ver
<ratman> no uso face a ver que me sale
<magu42> al menos ponerle sticky al anuncio de Paribanú 
<ratman> estoy viendo 
<ratman> acuerdate que no uso face
<magu42> lo sé
<ratman> se pone lo de evento 
<ratman> como se ponen imagenes
<ratman> pulse algo que dice evento 
<magu42> nu sep
<ratman> uf
<magu42> arriba de comentario donde dice foto/video
<magu42> supongo
<ratman> magu42, 
<ratman> aparecio lgo 
<magu42> no lo veo
<magu42> ahh si
<magu42> en la pagina , pero no en el grupo
<ratman> bueno es o que salio 
<ratman> si supiera que diferencia hay 
<magu42> jaja
<ratman> como entro a lo de grupo
<magu42> https://www.facebook.com/groups/41077226279/
<magu42> la pagina es
<magu42> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Uruguay/300461786722622
<magu42> compartí la publicación vos mismo en el grupo y list
<magu42> listo*
<ratman> si supiera
<ratman> jejej
<magu42> no me deja . porque tengo distintas cuentas en cada uno jaja
<magu42> creo que encontré como
<ratman> como 
<magu42> compartiendo con la misma cuenta 
<magu42> a ver
<magu42> ahi quedó
<magu42> fijate ratman 
<ratman> hay algo en eventos
<magu42> https://www.facebook.com/groups/41077226279/   no sale nada ?
<ratman> si ahi aparecio 
<magu42> ahh ok
<magu42> ya es tarde . pero ta 
<ratman> si 
<magu42> nas ratman 
<magu42> vie nov  8 23:21:54 UYST 2013
#ubuntu-uy 2013-11-10
<hackdark> Señoritas......
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, virusuy como vamos?
<PabloRubianes> ?away
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, llendome
<PabloRubianes> :P
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jajaja
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, te llego el mail que te mande?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, hasta ahora me conecto en todos el fds
<PabloRubianes> oka
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no me ha llegado nada de email de ti... tiene algun nombre especifico o tema?
#ubuntu-uy 2014-11-03
<Taladro> chan
<Taladro> holas
<Taladro> aguante windows
<danielmato> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-11-05
<magu42> mar nov  4 22:54:58 UYST 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2014-11-06
<julio> hi
<julio> buenas
<julio> estan vivos?
#ubuntu-uy 2015-11-05
 * magu42 is away: ~
 * magu42 is back (gone 00:33:02)
#ubuntu-uy 2016-11-07
<zuquita> holala
<zuquita> hjkg+
<zuquita> Se ha solicitado una sesión de mensajería musical. Por favor, seleccione el icono de MM para aceptarla.
<zuquita> Se ha solicitado una sesión de mensajería musical. Por favor, seleccione el icono de MM para aceptarla.
#ubuntu-uy 2016-11-08
<zuquita> holaa
#ubuntu-uy 2016-11-13
<juacom99> buenas, una consulta mi sistema esta buscando paquetes en uy.archive.ubuntu.com ( alias de ubuntu.c3sl.ufpr.br) perro se queda trancado, a alguno le pasa lo mismo??
